# Age Limits to Join



## max_francis

i wish to join our army but i am 16 years old and am currently homedschooled will that affect me in any way and is there any other requirements ?? like physical fittness


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Max,

The basic requirements are laid out here:

 http://cdnarmy.ca/info/recruiting.php 

With regards to the home schooling question, I would advise that you contact your local recruitng centre, as they would be best equipped to answer that question.

Good luck


----------



## jdmac

How old is too old to join the reg. forces?


----------



## Bert

I think the CF can allow people in as old as 55 yrs old as long as they meet the physical requirements.

In practical terms, the CF will only make someone,
anyone of any age, an offer of employment if that person meets the physical/medical requirments for the age group and/or has something directly to offer the Forces such as specialized training, ability, or education.

During my initial visit to the CFRC this Spring, the Recruiter told me they signed on a 47 year old.  Apparently he was in good physical shape and had specialized knowledge of telecommunications.

A friend of mine now 39 went through BMQ last summer and is in the Air Force.  He has an education in electronics and applies it to the ATIS MOC.  

My sister‘s finace whos 28 yrs old has a diploma in Police Sciences with several years of security work and hes going into the Military Police (Res).

The best people to ask how old is too old would be the CF themselves.  If they want the person, young or old they‘ll make an offer of employment.  Take into perspective the offer of employment is for an initial 3 years.  A percentage of members, young and old, do not go beyond their initial 3 years.  The ones that do develop into thier MOCs.    

As the years go by, the older the body gets the less resilient it becomes.  I doubt without having some specialized knowledge or ability, the CF would not be as interested in an older recruit for a combat arms MOC.  Age would relate to physical ability and suitableness for the MOC. I doubt the average older person would get a job offer.

Usually older recruits offer more experience or education and would be suited for a non-combat arm MOC where trade skill sets are important.

Likely you‘ll find a variety of opinions here of how old is too old.  Take into consideration physical fitness, medical fitness and education are major components to whether the CF offers you
a job and if they do its because they want you.


----------



## Hookflash

I am thinking of joining the the army as an NCM (full-time), but I have a few questions.

- If I meet all the minimum requirements, how likely is it that I will be accepted for basic training?

- How long do I have to wait after being accepted before the basic training starts?

- How long do I have to wait after basic training before my occupational training starts?

- Do I get paid during basic training?  What about during occupational training?

- I am 23 years old (24 in Sept.).  Is it unusual for people my age to be joining the army as an NCM?

That‘s about all I can think of for now.  Any other advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.  Btw, I am especially interested in the "Land Communications and Information Systems Technician" occupation.  Any thoughts on this?  Thanks


----------



## Cycophant

> - If I meet all the minimum requirements, how likely is it that I will be accepted for basic training?


That vastly depends upon your choice of occupation, your individual merits (education, etc.), and a few other factors I‘m sure.  Occupations like Infantry seem to be less difficult to get into initially than some of the Tech ones.



> How long do I have to wait after being accepted before the basic training starts?


If you‘re officially accepted, you‘ll be at the next Basic Training offered.  It seems that usually, that‘s not more than a month.  Perhaps some of the more experienced members of the forum could offer some more realistic lengths, however.



> How long do I have to wait after basic training before my occupational training starts?


That varies depending on your trade as well, and luck.  Sometimes, Occupational Training seems to occur within days after Basic ends.  Other times, its a good month or two, in which case you‘ll be put into a temporary "holding" group.  You‘ll still get paid, you‘ll still work, you just won‘t be doing your chosen profession.  According to a recruiter, you just do "manual labour stuff" until the occ training begins.  Again, perhaps a forum member experienced in this holding group could offer an opinion.



> Do I get paid during basic training? What about during occupational training?


Yes, you get paid the day you start Basic.



> I am 23 years old (24 in Sept.). Is it unusual for people my age to be joining the army as an NCM?


Judging by the folks I‘ve seen in the recruiting center, 23-24 seems to be the _average_ age, actually.  The actual military folks here will be able to tell you a little better what the average age is, but at the Recruiting Centers, 24 is about average.

Take all this info with a grain of salt - not being enrolled in the military yet limits my first-hand knowledge.  But all of this I‘ve been told by the recruiters.  And if they‘re not reliable, we‘re all doomed


----------



## klumanth

LCIS Tech is an excellent choice.  I have seen many people remuster (change trades) to LCIS but very rarely do people change from LCIS Tech to other trades.  The only con about about going LCIS is a lot of training which means you spend a lot of time at CFSCE.      Good Luck with your application


----------



## Wingman

Re: I am 23 years old (24 in Sept.). Is it unusual for people my age to be joining the army as an NCM?

=====================================================
I am 35 and joining as a DEO.  I sure hope 23 isn‘t too old   

OT:  What do the first 5 message icons in the post a reply window represent?  I selected the fifth one.


----------



## Doug VT

The first icon is the CDN Army symbol.
#2 icon is the symbol for Artillery.
#3 icon is the symbol for Armour.
#4 icon is the symbol for Infantry.
#5 icon is the symbol for Engineer.


----------



## Etown

I think Cycophant covered it, but since I‘m not doing anything else right now...



> - If I meet all the minimum requirements, how likely is it that I will be accepted for basic training?


I don‘t know you so I couldn‘t possibly answer this? If you pass the physical, medical, CFAT, and security/reliability tests the only other obstacle is the interview. This is the touchy feely part of the process where personality and experience come into play. Basically it is like any other job interview, so how do you usually fare in an interview?


> - How long do I have to wait after being accepted before the basic training starts?


That depends on how busy things are. Last person who I heard got an offer is starting BMQ in September; about two months after the offer.


> - How long do I have to wait after basic training before my occupational training starts?


Dunno. That depends on your MOC and how busy things are at the time (do you see a pattern yet?). More often than not, you‘ll finish BMQ and then get stuck in a PAT platoon until a spot opens up. 


> - Do I get paid during basic training? What about during occupational training?


You get paid from the day you start basic ‘till the day you leave the service, but I‘m sure they‘ll let you work for free.   


> - I am 23 years old (24 in Sept.). Is it unusual for people my age to be joining the army as an NCM?


Nope. Target age group is 18 to 25, you‘re the guy they want. I‘m 27 and they seem to want me to join.


----------



## GrahamD

This is my First post, and this is the perfect topic for me to begin with, as I too am 27 and have just recently applied.

  I think that it is obvious that a teenager has a distict advantage physically over someone entering their late 20‘s when it comes to an intensive physical training program of any sort. An induvidual such as myself (27)who has greatly decreased their cardiovascular activity as they got older, has a reduced metabolism, my body doesnt repair itself as fast, which is extremely likely to cause fatigue beyond that suffered by a teenager.  Of course, if the older induvidual has always been very athletic, they have nothing to worry about.

  The real question is, what do you have to offer the CF?  Obviously in the infantry you need to offer the ability to keep up and not be a hinderance to those you are working with. However I doubt that you need to be far and away the most superior athlete in the CF to find success.

Personaly, I have more to offer than many of the 17-20 year old candidates can possibly have, BECAUSE of my age.  Such as, maturity, wisdom, life experience.  I aced my apptitude test, qualified for every occupation available to the Full-Time NCM‘s, and have been phychologicaly preparing myself to the best of my ability to begin the transition to millitary life.  I‘ve done so by interviewing past and present members of the CF, researching via internet, and preparing myself physically to meet or surpass the standrds set out, so that I can have the self confidence, and ability to succeed.  These are steps im sure many people take, however I was told specifically by 2 different recruiters that my maturity and preperation was uncommon to them, especially in reference to the younger guys coming in, and they felt it could take me a long way towards my goals within the CF.

Anyway, I think as a 27 year old considering life in the infantry, you already know you‘re going to be in for a rough ride regardless of your age so that doesnt matter so much.  As to wether or not you could have a full rewarding career after starting out so late, you just have to try to put a positive spin on it.  For example, if you can demonstrate strong leadership skills, younger guys may have a natural tendancy to gravitate to your leadership due to your senior age, thereby making you a more appealing candidate for promotion.  I myself may not be in peak cardiovascular shape right now (thats easy to remedy) but I have been doing strength training for some time, and am likely to be stronger than  many younger guys.  I have first aid training, skydiving experience, conflict management skills, all kinds of stuff I didn‘t have when I was 20, and if there is one thing I have learned about the millitary so far, its that EVERYTHING is noted, and taken into consideration, good and bad. So if you can find strengths within yourself that make you a more appealing candidate, particularly in terms of what you may be able to offer beyond what a younger guy may have, then you will surely find some success.


----------



## bbupd

I realize that I have a few years left before the maximum age, however, being 27 this fall I wonder if I am expecting too much out of a career in the military to expect to enlist now....

Has anyone else joined later in their 20s? Would you do it again?

In ways, I think its wiser to have waited, and approach it with a more experienced mind than when I was still a teenager... Then again, maybe not... Thoughts?


----------



## toms3

I was 29.  I would do it again.  Just have to keep yourself fit.


----------



## GrahamD

I‘m in the middle of enlisting myself, I also am 27.  27 and 8/12th‘s actually. I can‘t comment on what its going to be like, but I thought I‘d point out that you are not alone.


----------



## PTE Gruending

Just to let you know; on my SQ course this summer, there were several serials running simultaneously, and on the course we shared shacks with there was a 52 year old man. Crazy!

Ive been on course with a few 30-36 year olds as well....


----------



## shado_wolf

Waiting for an offer and I am 27 7/12......

Dylan


----------



## Rackemup

I‘m 26, will be heading out for basic training in less than 2 weeks...  I sure hope I‘m not over the hill yet!  =)


----------



## danco

I had people in my platoon during basic who were around 40


----------



## Travis

I remember hearing of a 50 year old guy that just came from Russia joinin‘ up         Good luck Geezer! jk   

I know u could school me


----------



## Cycophant

As an aside, I‘m a younger man joining the CF (18).  Should I meet someone during my training or even once in a unit who is a fair bit older than I, I would likely try to find an opportunity to sit down with this individual and try to gain from their wisdom and "life experience".

Individuals who are slightly older may not always be at the same physical level as their younger counterparts (though many can, in fact, meet or surpass the younger ones), but they bring something else entirely to the table.  Something that‘s not easily replaced.


----------



## PTE Gruending

As a matter of fact, all courses I have taken with older candidates (30+) have proven your point. In my experience, the older troops have learned leadership skills from life, and usually have a good repoire with instructors (although I have found instructors have taken it a bit too easy on some of the old guys, its nice to have a "unoffical" communication system with the staff).


----------



## JDG

Of the 50-something candidates at my selection board last May, I don‘t think there was anyone there younger than 24.  The average age was about 27, with a few people in their mid 30s.  I am 25 myself.  We were all DEO candidates with degrees, though.

So anyway, 27 is definitely not too old.  Heck, you‘ll only be 47 by the time you retire; still a young man.


----------



## bbupd

Thanks for the replies guys.... I presumed there would be the occasional "i think i met a man once who.." but to actually see some replies of people around the same bracket just enlisting now is inspiring..

I like to think I am different now than I was 10 years ago, and with that, I will be a better contributor....

And yes.. I look forward to retiring before I am 55


----------



## rolandstrong

I was 24 when I first joined. I came back at 33. LOL...one of the guys I am tasked with is 42. He came back last year. 

At 27, youre a puppy.


----------



## MP 811

Travis, that story of a 50 year old russian guy is no joke.  He was on my basic.  He was originally a major with their armoured.  He did very well and no doubt an excellent soldier.


----------



## PTE Gruending

There was a 30-35 year old Yugoslavian guy on a unit run basic this past winter, originally an Artillery Captain. I wonder how it must feel to get busted down to Private(recruit)!!! ;-)


----------



## liquidnitr0

Hi This is my first post here and I have Really wanted to join the canadian army for as long as I can remember and I just wanted to know whats the youngest you can be to be accepted ?


----------



## girlfiredup

What is the cut-off age?  Anyone know?

Thanks..


----------



## kurokaze

I don‘t believe that there is one, except maybe forced retirement at 55.

Like I said before, I had an individual on my course who was 53!


----------



## gj connors

The CRA (compulsary retirement age) for the regular forces I believe, is 55 (as of this time).
But you must be able to complete at least three years of service, which means you would have to be enrolled on or before your 52nd birthday. There is a rumour the CRA may be extended to age 60, but I‘ve beeb hearing that for a couple of years now. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zippo

How old do you have to be to join the Forces 17 or 16.


----------



## Sundborg

16 for reserves, 17 for reg force.


----------



## Rafe

Both with parental consent.


----------



## Zippo

Where can I find out more information about the Reserves.


----------



## ninty9

No.  The minimum age for being sent overseas is 18.


----------



## Kitanna

you can find more info on the reserves at the dnd website.  http://www.dnd.ca/  check it out!


----------



## Andrew_Power

so if i signed up now they‘d hold my application untill i turned 16/17?


----------



## McInnes

if you plan on joining when you are 17, and you are only 15 now, dont bother untill you‘re 16. However, if you want to join as soon as you turn 16, and you are 15, then you can apply now. although you would have to discuss this with your unit recruiting officer...well not your unit, but you know what i mean.


----------



## Andrew_Power

no i plan on finishing school before joining


----------



## McInnes

...alritey then


----------



## SFontaine

I‘m 15 years old, 16 on January 9th, and am looking into reserves.. Do I need to complete Grade 10 first or have credits or something (I‘ve no idea what credits are anyway).

Second question. Do I need to bring my report cards to the recruiter when joining the reserves? Because I‘m not the most academic person. I failed Math two years in a row (Made up for it in Summer School though. Once with an A and the other time C+) but generally average marks in my other class and am taking Math 10A this year (That‘s a step down from Math 10 Principles with is the normal course).
Will that affect me at all?
Thanks.


----------



## Ruthless4Life

You can apply and they may hold your application until you turn 16.

You‘ll probably have to bring a transcript from the Ministry of Education, not the report card, because report cards are not official documents. Correct me if I‘m wrong.


----------



## SFontaine

So I dont need to pass Grade 10 before entering the reserves? 
And do the marks matter? I‘m looking into Infantry, not advanced computer technician or anything.


----------



## patrick666

The minimum age to be enrolled into most of our programs is 17. However you may apply for the Regular Officer Training Plan -- ROTP (Junior Program) and the Reserves at 16. For the Cadet Instructor Cadre (CIC) the minimum age is 18. 

The minimum education required is grade 10 complete as described by your province. However some occupations or entry programs in the Regular Force or the Reserves, will require a high school or CEGEP/community college diploma or even a university degree. If in doubt you may ask a Recruiter. 

Looks like you‘ll have to wait until the end of the school year. Start training, you‘ll need it.


----------



## Da_man

wait for next year


----------



## PteCamp

Hey
I just joined the Reserves last May, I turned 16 on the 13th, so my application was a bit late...When you hand in all your forms, you have to show them a transcript, but your marks don‘t really matter as long as you have the required 15 credits. You will do your phyiscal testing, and stuff like that, but can actaully be sworn in until you show them a final transcript with 15 credits on it. Hope that helps!


----------



## SFontaine

What are credits, how are they earned, and how do you know how many you have?


----------



## Fusaki

> Originally posted by SFontaine:
> [qb] What are credits, how are they earned, and how do you know how many you have? [/qb]


When you go to high school, each course you complete counts as a credit (with a few exceptions).


----------



## SFontaine

And what about classes I failed and went to summer school for? I assume those don‘t count. 
I assume electives like information technology, drama etc do not count.


----------



## Da_man

dude... you should worry about your credits...  im pretty sure you have them.  If you dont, you must be riding the short bus to school


----------



## SFontaine

I just want to know if electives and failed courses that I made up for in summer school count as credits.


----------



## SFontaine

My high school starts in Grade 8 which means at the present time I have over 15 credits... Unless Grade 8 doesnt count.


----------



## Fusaki

You should probably ask your teacher. I always thought the high school credit system was an easy concept... I guess its not.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan

Highschool in grade 8?  What province is that?  Newfoundland?  Kidding.  Summerschool counts as credits.  You go there to make up credits not gained due to failure.  You pass a course you get a credit.  You don‘t pass, you go to summer school to get that credit.  Easy as cake and a piece of pie.


----------



## SFontaine

> Originally posted by Fusaki:
> [qb] You should probably ask your teacher. I always thought the high school credit system was an easy concept... I guess its not.     [/qb]


I understood it a few posts ago and then just realized I have Grade 8 in High School whereas most other places don‘t.


----------



## McInnes

i have grade 8 in highschool as well...lol, same island...anyways, each coarse you get that is a full semmester long should be four credits. Term coarses are two. So if you finish first sememster, you should have 16 grade 10 credits. Go talk to your school‘s career councillor in the career centre or whatever you have in your school and ask them to confirm, cuz i dont know how it works in your school district, and get them to make you a set of transcripts.
i‘m assuming you will apply to A coy. Canadian Scottish Regiment? Bay Street Armouries. Don‘t bother with the CFRC untill CSCOTR sends you there.


----------



## SFontaine

Hey Aquilus you got MSN or something? Since you‘re a fellow VIslander I guess you could adress my questions a little better.


----------



## jaremy

Hi,
I have been thinking of applying to become a Canadian soldier for the last few months.  I am specificly interested in the infantry.  By the time the process is complete I will be twenty eight.  Does anyone know what the average age for a new non-commissioned recruit is?  I would greatly appreciate any info on this subject.
Thanks


----------



## Sharpey

Well, they are letting them in now at age 16!! But not to worry, I was 17 when I joined, and was on course with people from age 17 to 35. But I would say the average age (Res anyway) would be late teens.


----------



## jaremy

Thanks Sharpy.
Is it the same in the reg force?


----------



## McInnes

and a little bit of debate too


----------



## noname

I have 2 questions.
I am 16 and want to join the reserves but i only ahve 14 credites. Do you think the recruiters would make an exception and still let me in even though i only ahve 14 creites?  

Also i was wondering if you ahve to be in liek really good shape to get into the reserves, because i am not in very good shape but im not in horrible shape either.

Thanks


----------



## yot

I started my high school in grade 9.. I think this is normal. Or BC education system is like that... 

To noname:

I don‘t think u have to get in rally good shape, go here, just practice and do what the requirment want u to do. 

This may help u to get more understanding..

 http://media.cbc.ca:8080/ramgen/newsworld/clips/rm-lo/smith_19alpha020109.rm 

this video help me to understand more about the BMQ


----------



## monolith

besides in our platoon we had a guy who was almost 40 and he got the best recruit award


----------



## Bert

A friend of mine joined the Air Force a year and a half ago and he was 41.


----------



## Jane127

> Originally posted by Bert:
> [qb] A friend of mine joined the Air Force a year and a half ago and he was 41. [/qb]


Let‘s see what they think of 35 ... I am giving another kick at the can after being away from the reserves for fifteen years. If all goes well it‘s back to basics for this ol‘girl. I am interested in seeing how much things have changed. Let me know if you are interested in finding out how things turn out  - I will pass on what I learn if you are interested in hearing it.


----------



## scm77

I have a question that sorta relates to one of the original questions.

I will be 18 in June 2005.  I play football in the summer and I would like to get one more season in before my miliary life starts.  The season is over at the end of august.  I would like to get my BMQ started ASAP after that.  Could I apply earlier in the year and request BMQ after August or would I have better luck appling in say July?

When do you think would be the best time to apply?


----------



## Bert

Its a question to ask the local CFRC for the correct info.  In my application process, I had move dates around to suit a work issue and it didn‘t cause any problems.

I‘ll assume you‘re referring to Reg force rather than Res.  If its Res, then there may be other considerations.

Generally speaking, the application process (CFAT, medical, interview, job offer, fitness test, up to the date of BMQ) takes about 6 months.  The waiting time may vary for different individuals, availability, skill sets, and MOCs.

The CFRC will ask you when you want to attend
the "CFAT/Medical/Interview" and the fitness test.
In most cases, you can chose the date.  From my understanding, the CFAT result and the interview are valid for a year.  The medical is valid for three months or at the discretion of the CFRC.  If the medical expires, then you will be asked to see the CF Doctor again and spend about five minutes answering general questions.  Its no big deal.

I‘m not clear what year you want to submit the application.  Its OK to apply earlier in the year given that the process will take some time anyway. Just tell the CFRC that you want to finish out your football season and prefer to schedule a BMQ after August.

Take into consideration that MOC intakes for BMQ open and close periodically throughout the year and you may not be able to attend a BMQ directly after August or when you want.  You may have to wait some time later.   Most likely the CFRC will give you some idea of BMQ availability as August
gets nearer.

Good luck.


----------



## jonsey

nevermind


----------



## Bert

Sorry Jonsey.  Hehe.


----------



## jonsey

that was the third time it‘s happened to me on this board today. I read somethign, no one‘s posted a response, I go to post and someone sneaks one in seconds before mine.

HAHAHA!


----------



## Veteran`s son

I am planning to reapply next year and  will be 39 years old. By then I will have completed my Community College diploma!
I would be so honoured and proud to be a CF member!


----------



## ab136

I have applied for 642 but I find myself being draw to wards infantry.  I am a 39 year old in very good condition(lots of highway miles).  I‘ve been in construction for 15 years so the physical part of infantry is very appealing to me.  Just wondering how a person of my "age" may be received by the army in general and the younger recruits.  Anyone have any insight??


----------



## PteCamp

Well as long as your in shape, and part of the team, your seen the same as everyone else.
I had a lot of older people on my BMQ course. The oldest was 51. She passed, and did awesome. The age difference isn‘t really a problem. I was the youngest on my course, and the older people on the course were a big encouragement. Give it a shot, im sure you‘ll do great!


----------



## cathtaylor

Hi ab136, your only as old as you feel! Well I‘m officially 46 yrs og age today as a matter of fact, And I‘m going for it!!!!! PS Private Smilley do you remember what trade the 51 yr old was going for?

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## bossi

I once recruited a guy in his forties - he topped his BOTC (!)

Skills can be learned.
Physical fitness can be improved with exercise.
With maturity comes mental toughness.
Maturity takes much more time ...

The chief incalculable in war is the human will.
B.H. Liddell Hart.


----------



## cathtaylor

thanks Bossi for the encouraging words, I‘m really looking forward to getting all this paperwork done and I‘m in. going for interview on Thursday this week and medical same day. Then I guess the waiting game. It‘s never too late!

Thanks again
Cath


----------



## Barb

Happy Birthday Cath!!  

Enjoy your day!


----------



## jcookie

Just a quick question... Is 23 too old to be enlisting in the infantry (NCM)?  Also, what would the average age of the infantry recruit be?  Thanks.


----------



## Fruss

No you're not..   do a search, it has been discuss billions of times..   and there was a thread not long ago talking about the average age on BMQ..   there's an article on the recruting web site..

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17132.0


----------



## Moltar

according to CF stats, the current average age for recruits is 24, which happens to be my age.  I'm joining an infantry regiment as one of a group of 15 or so....mostly age 17-18, but a couple in mid-20's too.  don't worry about it.


----------



## bossdog

During my Basic Trg in '96, we had a gentlemen (air force) who I beleive was 45. Just last year there was a lady (army sig op)who was poted here straight off of her 3's and she was 42.


----------



## Ender57

23 is a great age to be going into any trade in the military. There are people a lot older than you than are applying and getting in, so don't worry.


----------



## Harrier101

I am 30, with a pretty good civvy job. Only thing I am missing is a little bit of excitment and a challange. I am in the initial stages, just picked up my Application Package today in kingston. Applying to the Airforce for AVN Tech. Anyhow, I asked a question similar to the recruiter today and last month he had a 48 year old female walk in the door looking for information on joining as a dentasl assistant. Now that the mandatory retirement age is 60, someone who is 48 can still put in 12 years service. Me, I am hoping to stay in as long a possible, maybe get 30 years outta the deal. We'll see though.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

you're only as old as you let yourself be. There was a 46 year old on my SQ course, and he was leaps and bounds ahead of alot of the other guys.Another woman was in her late 40s too, I never met her though, she was in a different platoon.


----------



## the burkalator

hey guys, i am 16 and just joined the reserves and am gonna be starting my bmq in the fall. Some peple say 16 is to young to be in the forces but i dissagree. i am in good shape and have lots of drive in me i aint no quiter. what do u guys think about this?


----------



## Yard Ape

Most guys on your course will be 16.


----------



## dutchie

I say good on ya for having the gumption to join at such a young age.

Most 16 year olds seem to be too busy chasing tail and skipping class (like I was at 16).

The only issue I see w/ 16 yr old soldiers is a petential maturity issue, but your section commanders, and especially your units corporals/jacks will sort out any issues you may have when you get back to your unit.


Oh yeah, you'll have pleanty of time to chase tail on weekend leave with the rest of your section buddies.

Good luck


----------



## AlphaCharlie

I joined when I was 16. As long as you don't act like an immature little prick then it's all good. Drive the body and give it your all, and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Scott

Wish I could have joined when I was 16, might have kept me out of trouble. Good luck and Drive the Body.


----------



## brihard

There's a 16 year old on my basic infantry course with me right now- he'll be completely qualified infantry (reserves) before he hits 17. A bit slack in garisson, but probably the most motivated of us in the field- and he's so madly in love with the C9 it's not funny. It damn near takes a weapon with live rounds to pry his baby away from him, LOL.

I think that if you have the motivation, and at least a certain level of physical fitness (to start with), you'll do just fine.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

I got tagged with C9 gunner for my DP1 Inf course. I hate the bloody thing.


----------



## Baskin

yah man, im 17 just finished BMQ and 2 weeks of SQ left.
alot of guys here are 16 and 17 and its all good.

LOTS OF FUN


----------



## Jarnhamar

I got tagged with C9 gunner for my DP1 Inf course. I hate the bloody thing.


Man up


----------



## Scott

Am I nuts? I loved the C9


----------



## AlphaCharlie

It's a good weapon, but it sucks after 3k. heh


But it sure as hell is fun to have 2 full boxes of blanks and being on your final platoon attack and you're Section Cmdr tells you to expel all ammo. WEEEEEE 400 rounds in about 4 mins.


----------



## mclipper

This may not be the most popular response, but I think 16 is too young to join the CF.  Most of the 16 year olds that I have met are far too immature.  I know at 16 I was pretty immature.  Of course at the time I figured I knew everything and was fully grown up as well.     Just ask some of the instructors out in Chillliwack this summer who have been tearing out their hair and claim it's a cross between cadets and babysitting.


----------



## CF104Starfighter

I was quite close to getting into NavRes, but I decided not to at the last minute...I like my summers, and I've worked really hard (And spent lots of money) to be a lifeguard, and I'd like to do that while in high school...As much as I'd like to be in the forces right now, I don't think I'll do it until the end of high school.  Kudos to you for doing it though...One day I will though.


----------



## skura

Yup, same deal here...if I can talk my parents in to it I think I'll join the reserves next summer instead of waiting another year...I just want to get all the information I can though, and be absolutely 100% sure of what I'm getting myself in to, but whether I join tomorrow or in a couple years makes no difference to me, just as long as I get there.  I can be pretty goofy when I'm with a group of friends, but if I were on the reserve you can bet there'd be zero dickin' around by me...you're there to learn how to serve your country, no room for horseplay (which is why I understand why some may be skeptical as to letting 16 and 17 year olds join), it's a privilege, not a right and it should be treated as such.

Speaking of joining early...would I be able to join in the middle of my grade 11 year, understanding fully of what I'm getting myself in to?


----------



## bigwig

Skura
Maybe you should think about doing the army co-op program and earn some credits for high school while doing your BMQ/SQ. I wanted to do that but I was told they took it out. But then the year I graduate from high school they say that its back in. I also saw some younger kids doing their CFAT at the local armouries and I was talking to them and they said they were doing co-op reserve, so I guess it has to be back.

So take a trip down to your guidence office and see if they can give you some more detailed info on it. Or better yet, get to a CFRC!


----------



## skura

I wanted to steer clear of co-op programs in high school because while in high school you have to get certain credits, and in order to get these credits you have to take specific courses...I don't want to run the risk of having to go through a 5th year of high school because "oops!  I took co-op and forget to get my final art credit" or whatever.

Maybe in grade 12 when I'll have almost all my credits and know for sure my diploma won't be in jeopardy then I'll check in to army co-op during the last few days of grade 11 in order to have it set up for grade 12.  

Could I go co-op from just being on the reserve?  Assuming I do join the reserve sometime this year could I next year go army co-op?


----------



## 1feral1

I joined when I was 16, and I have never looked back. That was in 1976. Joining at a younger age just means by the time you are 21, you'll have 5 yrs in.

Best of luck in whatever you do.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CF104Starfighter

skura said:
			
		

> Speaking of joining early...would I be able to join in the middle of my grade 11 year, understanding fully of what I'm getting myself in to?


Ya, you can join in your 11th year, as long as you're 16, and you meet all the requirements.  I'm kind of torn about what to do...If I go navy (Which I will if I do the reserves), my sister's going to be in charge of the office...I really don't want to salute her


----------



## skura

I've asked this question in another forum and don't seem to be getting the responce I'm looking for, and since this thread is right up it's ally I think I'll ask it here as well and hopefully get the responce I'm looking for;

What would someone like me, who has no military training / experience at all do on the reserves on the weekends and days off of school?

I checked out the Canadian Army website and even searched for what I would be doing training as an infranteer and it still didn't tell me what I would be doing, I even emailed the CFRC in Toronto and asked him what I'd be doing on the reserves with no training and didn't get an answer...so if someone can fill me in that'd be great


----------



## CF104Starfighter

Well...Before my sister went on her BOTC, she usually only went once a week, and on some weekends.  The people in her unit helped her out lots.  They taught her how to march, fall in, and just do basic duties.  So to answer your question...They don't do a whole lot, especially if you're NCM.  It also depends on your unit.  You'll probably only be there on parade nights.  Keep in mind...This is just what I've gathered through my parents telling my sister, and my sister telling me.  I still haven't decided if I want to join the reserves this year and go away next summer...We'll have to see.  Maybe I'll see you next summer in Borden.


----------



## skura

As you say, it does depend on your unit...

Anyone interested in joining any reserve do a google search on it...odds are it has its own website...

I posted what I planned on doing in the recruiting forum under "Paratrooper Tranin, help me out here" or w/e the thread is called...so far no ones replied to it telling me theres something wrong with my plan so I think I'm all set on what I'm going to be doing from now until I enlist....


----------



## the burkalator

ya man, army reserve co-op is a real good idea,if u ahve all ur credits u get three credits and three grand also your bmq course under ur belt. if you can do it go for it, the only reason i am not doing it is because i got on to a course in november on the weekends and i dont want to wait an extra six months to start a course. it is something to think about.


----------



## desjardins

16 is fine to join up, just that it takes the right kind of kid. They gotta be in shape, not have any authority issues, and be mature/disciplined. they also gotta be able to fend for themselves. Im 16 and i've entered the co-op course at my highschool. Im used to doing things for myself at home (got a job at a butcher shop, parents could be either at work or out at camp). 16 isnt necessarily too young. in fact it could be just the thing that saves alot of futures.


----------



## BDTyre

I know the British Army has had problems with young recruits.  Of the suspicious deaths on base that they have had in the past ten years, the majority of the dead and the suspects were under 20.

That said, I know some 16 year olds who would be fine in the army.


----------



## ModlrMike

I've seen a great number of 16 year old recruits in the past few years. Some have the tools to make it, some don't. If you've never been away from home, never looked after yourself and your stuff (read: cleaning clothes etc), then BMQ/SQ is not the place to start. A year in the Cadets with a summer camp down range might be a better starting point as it teaches some of the basics. Getting homesick on BMQ/SQ and being RTU'd because of it is not the way to start one's career.


----------



## CF104Starfighter

What exactly is this co-op program?


----------



## desjardins

CF104,

the co-op program is a 2 credit course offered at many highschools across the country. basically you spend the afternoons of every day for 1 semester being a reserve soldier. you are paid for being in the course and you will also recieve 2 credits for your venture. however, from my experience with the application process, it is long and not exactly the easiest thing to go through. first off, you must be 16 years of age, and have 16 highschool credits. that is just to be eligable to apply. then you need to pick up an application package from your recruiting office or even your student services office at your highschool. you must complete the written application and return it to the recruiting office and if you did the application right, you can make an appointment to go and do the testing process. this includes the CFAT, a physical fitness test, and an interview with a recruiting officer. then you will be subject to a quick medical examination where they test your hearing, eye sight, etc. after all that is completed and you passed the tests to begin with, your medical information is sent away for further processing and about 5 to 6 weeks later you recieve word on if you were accepted. then not long after you are assigned to a reserve unit.


----------



## Blindspot

I was 16 when I joined the QOR. They made me toast the birthday of the Regiment in the Officer's Mess. They said it was tradition for the youngest to give the toast and thank the officers for letting the recruits in for a drink. I was never so nervous. Incidentally, is this a common tradition for other regiments?


----------



## the burkalator

in our school the co-op course counts as 3 credits...


----------



## CF104Starfighter

desjardins said:
			
		

> CF104,
> 
> the co-op program is a 2 credit course offered at many highschools across the country. basically you spend the afternoons of every day for 1 semester being a reserve soldier. you are paid for being in the course and you will also recieve 2 credits for your venture. however, from my experience with the application process, it is long and not exactly the easiest thing to go through. first off, you must be 16 years of age, and have 16 highschool credits. that is just to be eligable to apply. then you need to pick up an application package from your recruiting office or even your student services office at your highschool. you must complete the written application and return it to the recruiting office and if you did the application right, you can make an appointment to go and do the testing process. this includes the CFAT, a physical fitness test, and an interview with a recruiting officer. then you will be subject to a quick medical examination where they test your hearing, eye sight, etc. after all that is completed and you passed the tests to begin with, your medical information is sent away for further processing and about 5 to 6 weeks later you recieve word on if you were accepted. then not long after you are assigned to a reserve unit.


Wow, I'd be better off just joining the reserves.  However...I'm not sure I want to join until after high school.  Not because I don't want to, but I've spent a lot of time and money on lifeguarding, and I don't want to let that go.


----------



## sgt_mandal

About the co-op thing, I spoke to one of our coucellers about it and they said it was a 4 credit course. The co-op offered at my school was a 2 credit course and I'd have to transfer schools if i wanted to do it.

About the joining too young thing, I was thinking of quiting cadets and joining the reserves but I don't think Sqn could have afforded to loose me so I rethought what I wanted to do and this is what I came up with: Retire from cadets at 19 nicely decorated with a senior courses and staff positions probably on the survival side, then join the regs. What do you guys think about this? are there any reg force units that specialize in survival training? sorry if I offend anyone by speaking of my cadet career.


----------



## winchable

Go For it,
16 is not too young by a long shot.
My boddy jained a 16 and has gottan so fiar it's ambarassing to me   ;D


----------



## skura

If you think about it, most people are still unsure of of what they want to do with the rest of their life at 16...I know people who figured out what they we're meant to do when they took a few college courses and liked what they were learning...

So if you know at 16 what you want to do, and there's no doubt in your mind that a few set backs or bumps in the road aren't gonna stop you, then despite the ney sayers, you continue to try to accomplish what you started and do what you we're meant to do...

That being said, there are other things to take in to account when you know what you want to do 16...such as your attitude, responsibility, your mental state etc., but hopefully you get my point 

(I know I've said it about a gillion times on these forums so far, but I will be one of those 16 year olds on the reserves)


----------



## alexk

sgt_mandal said:
			
		

> About the joining too young thing, I was thinking of quiting cadets and joining the reserves but I don't think Sqn could have afforded to loose me .



everyone is expendable, even you


----------



## navalair

Good for you. You know what you want and your going for it. My son is 16 and joined the PLF at the beginning of the summer. He's responsible and mature and will do well. I would rather have young men like him than some others who worked for me in the past.  Many were much older but had yet to grow up. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## Dogboy

whats the average age of the starting infantry?
just wondering 
I'm 24 and lots of people are saying that I'm to old to go infantry 
just wondering?


----------



## CrimsonSeil

the latest you can join the infantry is 16 which is the reserves. 18 for regular force. If it were me I'd join  as soon as possible saying 18 because of the fact that raising your rank takes a lot of time and effort plus you would have to goto military college to raise to a higher rank which takes more then 10 years nah i dont know how long but ya its lengthy. at 24 starting at a private will take a long time to get to a high rank such as major or sumthing.


----------



## Garbageman

Seil said:
			
		

> the latest you can join the infantry is 16 which is the reserves. 18 for regular force. If it were me I'd join   as soon as possible saying 18 because of the fact that raising your rank takes a lot of time and effort plus you would have to goto military college to raise to a higher rank which takes more then 10 years nah i dont know how long but ya its lengthy. at 24 starting at a private will take a long time to get to a high rank such as major or sumthing.



Where to begin?!  This post is complete NONSENSE!!!  :rage:  I don't know if you realize what you're saying in this post, or whether you're just rambling, or whether you've made a LOT of honest typos.

As for the original question, 24 is not too old.  Like anything else in life, some of your coursemates will be younger, and some will be older.  Don't worry about this crap about rank - go do it, work hard, and the results will come.


----------



## NavyGrunt

Seil said:
			
		

> the latest you can join the infantry is 16 which is the reserves. 18 for regular force. If it were me I'd join   as soon as possible saying 18 because of the fact that raising your rank takes a lot of time and effort plus you would have to goto military college to raise to a higher rank which takes more then 10 years nah i dont know how long but ya its lengthy. at 24 starting at a private will take a long time to get to a high rank such as major or sumthing.



This is just plain beautiful. 

As for being 24 you can expect to be given a leadership role in every course you take. You'll be the goto guy. You'll more than likely have a quicker progression if you are worth your salt.(I mean for your junior leaders course).


----------



## ackland

Seil said:
			
		

> the latest you can join the infantry is 16 which is the reserves. 18 for regular force. If it were me I'd join   as soon as possible saying 18 because of the fact that raising your rank takes a lot of time and effort plus you would have to goto military college to raise to a higher rank which takes more then 10 years nah i dont know how long but ya its lengthy. at 24 starting at a private will take a long time to get to a high rank such as major or sumthing.



Don't go spouting of stuff you don't know about. I know some one who joined at 30 and is doing quite well for himself.


----------



## Dogboy

well thats good to know 
so what most of you are saying is that being a littel older may infact help me move up rank faster (a littel )
because iv had more life experience and are a littel wiser then some 18year old fresh out of hightschool 
and iv bin in supervisor positions in the civilyon world so thats might help to.
thanks 

and to Seil
dont get to hard on your self late night post always look and sound bad


----------



## 48Highlander

bing lysdexic mait hold you beck a littel tho.


----------



## banko

I'm 27 and am trying to join the Combat Engineers, reg force. I know it's not the infantry but it still is combat arms. 24 is definately not too old, as long as you are in decent shape.


----------



## ark

According to this article http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1405



> In 1981, the average age of a CF recruit was 20; in 1999 it was 23; in 2002 it climbed to 24.5 As a result, as of April 30, 2004, only 802 of 8155 Regular Force members at the Private Recruit and Private Basic level, and only 403 of 1780 Regular Force Officer Cadets, were under the age of 20.



I don't have the specific numbers for infantry but it shouldn't been too far from this average, which makes you eligible for +35 years of service.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Joining the army isn't all about getting to the highest rank possible, as fast as you can.

Seil, your info is a little off dude.


----------



## D-n-A

banko said:
			
		

> I'm 27 and am trying to join the Combat Engineers, reg force. I know it's not the infantry but it still is combat arms. 24 is definately not too old, as long as you are in decent shape.



The secondary role of the Combat Engineers is Infantry.


I know a guy who was 45 when he joined the Infantry an is doing well

No matter your age, aslong as your motivated etc, your do well.

Also, just cause your older than some of the younger guys doesn't mean your gonna get rank faster or anything like that.

An Seil, don't go talking about things you know nothing about.
I just notiched your in the process of joining the unit I'm in too.


----------



## PARAMEDIC

Im 27 and going for reg force infantry.
After a shave and a haircut I look like any other 18 yr old kid, so im not sure being older will give you an advantage in getting higher in rank or be given a leadership role ( as since i look like a kid, i maybe passed up for someone with more facial hair    ;D ;D lolz)
It will all depend on what you can do and how good you can do it, plus the addage of you showing maturity and responsibility yada yada yada

If you keep up or surpass the required goals set out, it will say something about your potential.

age aint nothing but a number so chill out relax and enjoy 24 coz the world wont let you be 24 forever.

If you fell your strong and have the drive, then go for it, screw what   people say. who are these   people?? 

Its your Life, your decision, your call.


----------



## Farmboy

30 yrs old here and joined last Oct.  :-*


----------



## cathtaylor

I'm a 46 year old woman and I'm leaving for St.Jean on Sunday!!!!! Going Supply Tech. I would say that I'm pretty motivated and in good health or else I would'nt be here.

Looking forward to it!

Cath


----------



## humint

Age does NOT matter. 

Maturity, fitness, and the desire to succeed are the aspects that count. All sorts of people join the infantry (both RegF and ResF) at all different ages. 

If you are worried that being older will automatically mean that you are not as fit as an 18 year-old, or that your body can't hack it, you are going to have to think again. I've seen some pretty old farts hump it through courses and do it twice as fast and three times as good as someone half his age. 

If you want it bad enough, it will happen.


----------



## lfejoel25

28 going sigs, hope to be in in january, otherwise, it might be 29!


----------



## cathtaylor

Well said my friend! Age does'nt matter..it's what's your made of.

Cath


----------



## fleeingjam

Makes me feel young again mind you im only 17   jus jokin id rather have older wise people around me then young rambo wanna be's.


----------



## bigwig

I hope when I start my training there isnt going to be a bunch of those rambo wannabes that get there and say "im gonna be a airborne sniper ninja JTF-2 h4x0rz" and then flake out of training because they realise it takes more time and effort then they thought to get those courses.

Has anyone ever seen that at BMQ/SQ/BIQ before?  (not just people dropping out, but people that think they're going to be airborne or a sniper and are all cocky about it?)


----------



## Donaill

Hi. I'm a male in fairly good shape and just went for my medical.I am trying to enter into the NavTech(Comm) trade. I have over 10 years experience as an electronics guy. I am in my mid 30's.  If by some slim chance I get accepted what should expect?  What I am really wondering is if I will be an old man amongst a bunch of kids.   ;D


----------



## dano

I was actually surprised on the number of older recruits in the CF.
On a PRETC course I went on with the Regular Forces, their we're 2 older guys, one in his forties the other in his late thirty's. Both we're Privates awaiting entry into they're MOC.
Both of them we're older then the Master bombardier in charge. However there we're also quite a few younger guys in their early twenties. So expect a real mix up


----------



## Donaill

Thanks for the replies. I am hopeful that everything will be ok.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Go here:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/19301.60.html

Page 5, about halfway down. Picture of a guy humping in A'stan. 

Caption:

All you people that think at 35 your too old for the infantry are dreaming.  This man here did his battle school at the ripe age of 49, and now at the age of 53 was patrolling the hills of Afghanistan without difficulty.


----------



## QORvanweert

There are quite a few older guys on my BMQ and in my opinion they have it easier since they already have a sense of discipline and are looked upto by the other recruits... they also have the perfect family excuses since a wife is more important then gf, the Cpl's will be alittle nicer... and they do better on the PT then we do for some very strange reason, very strange in fact now that I think about it...


----------



## Donaill

The PT part does not really bother me. I have also noticed that the younger guys don't seem to be in as good a shape as older guys. Maybe because we aren;t so much of the Nintendo generation. I notice it more on nights that we play hockey.
Though sometimes I hurt more. Especially after a godo work out at the gym.

 The idea of going to basic is exciting in many ways.  Meeting new people is always awesome.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

we have a Cpl. with the Regiment who is in his 50's, you're still in your prime  ;D


----------



## Figure11

"All you people that think at 35 your too old for the infantry are dreaming.   This man here did his battle school at the ripe age of 49, and now at the age of 53 was patrolling the hills of Afghanistan without difficulty."

53? Whoever this man is, he oughta get a medal.(Another one).  He has balls ,the likes of which most of us can only hope for. My hat goes off to him.


----------



## Donaill

I had no idea taht there was sucj an age range in our military. I always assumed (and you know what you do when you assume something)  that most retired from the military in their late 40's, at least for the more rigorous jobs.


----------



## openclass

Hi all!  I have been hanging around this site for some time and got tired of being the 'anonymous guest'.  Since I am older and signing up I guess this is a good thread to jump in on.

I am 38 and have always wanted to join the forces but life always seemed to get in the way (career, wife, kids, etc...).  I am relieved to hear there are a number of older recruits out there in all sorts of different trades.  If anyone is an older recruit or a drill instructor I would like to hear about the experience of the older guys.  I would guess the hardest part is not the PT or discipline, but just having to go through training and live with a bunch of young guys.

Just so everyone knows I am going DEO infantry reg. force.


----------



## mack333

Would like to hear from some people presently at BMQ or those who have recently graduated.  I'm 38 and I'm really concerned about fitting in.  How does a 38 year old fit into a platoon?  Does he stick out like a sore thumb or are they treated just like everyone else?


----------



## ab136

Hey Mack.  I've posted the same kind  question a while ago.  The replies I received were about something like this.  As long as you can keep up ,help out, participate, your just like everyone else;  except you'll be 20 years older than some guys.  I'm in the same boat. I'm 39...40 in January and I have appointment to do my med and interview in December.  Don't worry about it.  If you start a new job tommorrow I'm sure you'll still be 20 years older than someone there.


----------



## Kilted Mayhem

While in basic, I was the oldest guy at 36 in my platoon. I found that no matter your age, you all share the bond that develops during basic. My fireteam partner was almost young enough to be my son and yet we became good friends. The instructors might expect a little more leadership out of you due to your age.


----------



## mack333

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## HardTrancid

I am extremely interested in joining the Canadian Armed Forces. I am 28 years old, am I too old too be recruited? What are the steps I need too take?


----------



## Michael OLeary

No, you are not too old.

If you want to start with seeking as much info as possible from this site, try starting with the Recruiting FAQ:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

There is also a Trades FAQ  for threads related to specific trades:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html

And if you are really interested you should explore the official Recruiting Site and visit your local recruiters for an initial chat about the possibilities of a fiorces career. This site will help you start exploring career options

http://www.jointheforces.com/engraph/home/index_e.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## HardTrancid

I appreciate your timely response. I will be going too the recruiting office this week in Toronto. I was afraid I was too old. =)


----------



## infamous_p

i believe the age requirement for the forces is between 17-52 years old

never too late to start really  ;D


----------



## ab136

well I hope 28 isn't too old cause I'm 40 and just finishing the recruting process


----------



## Navalsnpr

The oldest guy in my recruit platoon back in '92 was 41. Additionally we also had a few in the mid 30's.

You are definately not too old to join


----------



## OatmealSavage

The oldest recruit I saw in the Comm Reserve was 51. He did pretty good. The mandatory putting out to pasture age has gone up too, so I think he can have a 14 year career before he gets tossed. 

I'm curious what is the age of the oldest guy who has recently completed his QL3 (or whatever they call it these days) Infantry? How about Recce Patrolmen or Jump Course? I know old guys can be in great shape, but the history books tell me the old guys wear down a lot faster in combat operations. Is there any reluctance on the part of the Infantry to put guys pushing 40 in a rifleman position? Assuming he performs well on the fitness test.


----------



## Navalsnpr

The oldest person I've seen pass their QL3 course was 43. This was a technical trade that he was doing, but he was a stoker in the Navy and that requires him to do a lot of heavy lifting.


----------



## Ghost

Its called the Canadian Forces,  they removed the armed part.


----------



## jmackenzie_15

the oldest guy on my BIQ (infantry) course was 44.He did fine.


----------



## infamous_p

i know a guy who's around 35 and hes going DEO


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie

The oldest fellow I've ever seen on basic was 53, doing his CAP (R) training. He managed to finish it and I'm sure you'll have no difficulties either.

Good Luck!


----------



## Armymedic

I work with Ptes who are Grandparents (usually wives of RSMs(CWO) who are RSMs). One is 49 and she can outrun most of the 20 yr olds over 5 kms...


----------



## Cloud Cover

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I work with Ptes who are Grandparents (usually wives of RSMs(CWO) who are RSMs). One is 49 and she can outrun most of the 20 yr olds over 5 kms...



Kind of takes the wind out of the saying "this isn't your grand daddy's army." Anyway, good on her!


----------



## OBRIENA

Dear Sirs and Madams,

Thank you for taking the time out of your day to read my questions and concerns. I appreciate any and all helpful replies, as each one will be conducive to my hopeful future army career.

About Me...

My name is Andrew O'Brien and I am currently located in Mississauga, Ontario. I am 16 years old, and I meet all of the requirements for the Canadian Army Reserve. I have interests in all activities, and am a very active member of my community, as I contributed over 10,000 hours of community service volunteer hours over the past seven years to my local Little League Baseball organization. Police, the Military, and Law Enforcement have always been careers that interested me more than anything else. I currently would like to pursue a career as a full-time member of the army, but my main goal prior to joining the military is to finish high school with honours. In the mean time, while completing and studying my high school courses, I would like to become a member of the reserves.

Moving on, I am not aware of any Canadian Military Reserve centre here in Mississauga, but I could be wrong. Is anyone aware of a reserve here in Mississauga?

I wouldn't be able to travel farther than Etobicoke, which is extremely unfortunate, as I only have my G1 license. 

If I were to join the reserves, what exactly would that entail? What kind of things would I be doing? What is summer like in the life of a reserve? Is it mandatory to train all 8 weeks?

When I complete High School I would most definitely like to pursue a career in the army, hopefully as a Non-Commissioned Infantry member. I have a desire to make a name for Canada on the map, as my favourite quote of all time is and always has been, â Å“Ask not what your country can do for you, but ask what you can do for your country.â ? 

Like almost all Canadians, I love my country with a particular pride and passion, and would gladly defend my nation for the social well being of all Canadians, from coast to coast.   :warstory:

It the transition between reserve and full-time army difficult? How does the University program work in Ontario? 

I would like to enlist in the army, and attend the Military University, and study a course with regards to sciences or military police. Does anybody know what these programs are like, or know of programs that might interest me (would like to pursue career as police officer following military career)? 

My plan is to serve in the military for 20 years, and then retire after serving many years to our great land, and then pursue a career in police. 

Any tips or suggestions? How can I prepare for the difficult training I will endure, and what kind of drills will I encounter? 

Thank you very much for your support and responses.

Kindest Regards to my fellow Canadians,

A. O'Brien



P.S.: I am BRAND NEW to these forums. Any and all detailed assistant would help me greatly. Thank you!


----------



## brin11

A. O'Brien,

Welcome to the forums.  We hope you will find the information you are looking for regarding the CF and become involved in the discussions.

We usually refer first time posters interested in joining the CF to the recruiting FAQs found here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Please read through.  You will find many of your questions answered here.  If you have any specific questions after that feel free to ask our members.

Again, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## marshmanguy

Sounds like a plan to me.   I'm currently in BMQ so I am by no means a veteran but I know a little something of the recruiting process and what BMQ entails.   The nearest recruiting center to you, I believe, is at Sheppeard, in the large, brown Government of Canada building right near the Sheppard subway station.   If that is still to far, you could go directly to the unit you wish to join, or even one that is closer but I'm afraid you will end up going to the building on Sheppard as that is where all the tests are conducted.   
I'm afraid you've missed the winter BMQ so you will be going in the summer, as you said.   I'm not sure if it's conducted consequtively or on weekends (someone will tell you soon, if not on the forums then during the recruiting process).
As for BMQ itself, it is probly 80% mental.   I, myself, have hit physical highs by sheer force of will and motivation which the MCpls and all the staff have taught to us.   But, despite this, I STRONGLY ADVISE you physically prepare for it.   You will start off running 5 km and work your way up to 13km.   You should also work on strength as many pushups and situps are involved.   As for "mandatory to go all 8 weeks", I'm not quite sure what you're refering to but, again, I STRONGLY ADVISE working your life around the CF, not working the CF around your life as you will soon find yourself NES or a civilian.   You sound committed, which is good.   And for when you apply, again this is mental, keep your spirits up.   I can assure you that at 00:30 doing fire piquet or at 05:00 waking up and PT you will hate the army and wonder what the heck you have gotten yourself into but just stick with it because by the time your halfway through PT or have some food in you, you will go back to LOVING the army.   Another piece of advice is to do everything as fast, as correctly, and properly when they tell you to, how they tell you to.   Yet more mental, no matter how much the instructors yell at you, just be aware it is to make you a better soldier, it is ALL necessary and do not take it personal.   If you f*** up then you f*** up, just try more than your best not to do it again and you will do fine.   Also, teamwork is essential, you and your section are buddies, whether you like them or not, you should and will support each other and keep each other going especially if you're section senior, that is integral to getting through BMQ.   That's my probly 3 cents by now.   I'm sure there are many people on this forum who can answer your questions better than I can.   Note:   any questions I did not answer are because I'm not qualified to say.

Update:  Sorry brin, for answering prematurely, you posted while I was typing.  To O'Brian, what I said still applies (I believe) but you will also find much and more of what I said where brin referred you to.


----------



## MikeM

Welcome to the boards! We need more people like you!

As mentioned, get searching.. theres a tonne of information on here!!


----------



## armyrules

welcome to the boards and if you can't find what your looking for just ask I will be glad to help in any way I can


----------



## Island Ryhno

Hey folks, just thought I'd start something here. I'm 28, just getting around to being fit enough to go to the Infantry and I start thinking...Is 28 too old to join the infantry? Not for health purposes and all that, but from a career standpoint. Lets just say I spend 10 years in the Infantry, I'm 38 with no formal education, how hard would it be to remuster? I don't think I could make until 50 in the infantry, I don't think many do, maybe I'm wrong. I am also looking at armoured and Sig Op's as well. Anyone got any ideas on how my career would progress etc. I think this should bring out some interesting opions.


----------



## Highland Lad

Naahh - 28 isn't too old. "Too old" is when you just can't keep up. The big worry here is that you say you are "just getting around to being fit..."

The key to the infantry is the ability to drive the body long past what your brain is convinced is the limit. If you can convince your body that it is capable of pushing to new extremes, then you can probably do it.

From a career progression standpoint, one of the key criteria for promotion in any trade is maturity and the ability to handle responsibility - some 18 yr olds have it, and promotion comes quick for them, while others reach CRA at corporal... If you've got what it takes, stick with the infantry plan. Remustering out of a combat arms trade is possible, and probably easier than the other way around (anyone who knows different, speak up!), and the experience you get in "adaptive thinking" and self-management will serve you well, no matter where you go.

Going 50+ in the infantry isn't impossible, if you keep yourself in shape (mental and physical), and if you've got any doubts about that, I know a few of my old CSMs and RSMs who could kick me around the block a few times if I linked age and ability...

Cheers.


----------



## Island Ryhno

LOL, agreed. I don't have a problem with the drive part! I'm just wondering what would happen in civy world, if I retired at 53 (giving me 25 yrs) from the infantry. What would I do in civy land? See what I'm getting at is really there are no transferrable hard skills. Now before anyone jumps on me, I'm on your side, I believe the infantry creates some of the finest people in the world. I'm just wondering, what would I say to IBM as and example..."well, I don't know shit about busines, but if you want see nothing but assholes and elbows moving around this place, then I'm the man!" Ha, that's funny, I can see some crusty WO yelling the bejesus out of some punk programmer  
I just love everything the infantry is about, I have a strong desire to serve my country, but realistically, I have to look ahead. Thanks for the input


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I joined the reg force at 26, and although it has been a hard slog to catch up, age has not held me back...yet.  Mind you, the new CDS is only 6 years older than me.


----------



## Island Ryhno

He's also an officer, which I presume means he has a degree, something I don't....humm, how hard would it be to get a degree while in the forces, and how hard would it be to get into officer training while doing a degree?


----------



## chaos75

For career advancement and post military applications, that all depends on how long you stay in, and if you take advantage of the many opportunities for self improvment (courses, university education, opme's, second or thrid langauge).   In the end, alot of what you will become as a soldier comes down to what you are willing to do for yourself. Cheers.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> He's also an officer, which I presume means he has a degree, something I don't....humm, how hard would it be to get a degree while in the forces, and how hard would it be to get into officer training while doing a degree?



I'm not so sure that I enjoy being spoken of in the third person like that...

And I don't have a degeree, but I am working on it


----------



## Island Ryhno

*I didn't mean you PPCLI guy, I meant in response to your CDS comment that HE being CDS Hillier has a degree,* hope this clarifies things. Good luck on that degree, I've started mine but it's tough financially to go to school full time. I think in the forces with a good salary that it may be easier to take a chunk of 3 courses or more, we will see!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Roger - my bad


----------



## Highland Lad

Hmmm - this whole thing about being an officer tied to career options on civvy side doesn't mean a whole lot to me - I was hired as a management consultant (with a nice salary, too) based entirely on my experience as a Reserve Infantry NCO. One of the managers who I worked with was a former Reserve officer who knew the value of cbt arms training and how it really did apply to the "real world" - a situation that I discovered that isn't as rare as some might think... (A surprising number of former and serving reservists and ex-regs occupy key positions in a lot of corporate organizations out there).

My point - don't knock the value of real life training in management under stress - something the cbt arms provide in spades.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. I think stress management is a HUGE asset to bring out of the forces with you. I was not implying that you need a degree to make the transfer to a civilian job, there is NO substitute for experience, as I'm sure all of you will attest to in the forces (especially combat arms). I'm just looking for some info as I'm getting up in age and I have to make the proper decision, a wrong choice of careers at this point could really harm my wife and I. Thanks for all the input


----------



## OBRIENA

Thanks a lot for your help. I checked out the links and they were all very helpful.

Now, are there any reserves for the city of Mississauga, or will I have to travel downtown?

Unfortunately, I won't be able to commit to the military because of the travel restrictions I may have, if the closest reserve centre is in Toronto.


----------



## Hopkins

Christ dude you put my plans in a nutshell...If you go into the reserves right now you need to finish grade 10...So don't get too worked up until then...

Make sure before your tests to have a fairly vast mathematical, verbal, and spatial ability (used in CFAT) and make sure you train hard so you don't fail your god damn PT!

I went yesterday and failed my hand grip by 10kg...That was it...Now i gotta spend another 30 bucks in about 1 months time to take it again...So train hard...

And I won't be pursuing any life as a police man...I plan to serve for life...Going to go overseas and peacekeep if I can...

Anyways...My brother is wathcin simpsons and marge has abs so m gonna go lol


----------



## DVessey

Just one thing I noticed in your post:

You say you want to become an NCO, which is great. You also say you want to go the Military University. Currently, Canada only has one (RMC Kingston) and University it is for officers. I'm not trying to discourage you from going to university, but it won't be RMC.
I know that as a reservist NCM, you can get some subsidization to help pay for university. Not sure if anything like that exists for reg force NCMs.

Good Luck!


----------



## Love793

Right now, there are no units actually in Misassauga.  There will be in the VERY near future however a Company of the Queens Own (I believe), locating out there.  Best bet, call around to the different units and ask.


----------



## OBRIENA

DVessey said:
			
		

> Just one thing I noticed in your post:
> 
> You say you want to become an NCO, which is great. You also say you want to go the Military University. Currently, Canada only has one (RMC Kingston) and University it is for officers. I'm not trying to discourage you from going to university, but it won't be RMC.
> I know that as a reservist NCM, you can get some subsidization to help pay for university. Not sure if anything like that exists for reg force NCMs.
> 
> Good Luck!



I would be enlisting full time by the age of 18, therefore I would be attending RMC.


----------



## Baloo

Alright, here is the scoop on the whole Mississauga deal (or as much as my superiors have deemed important enough to tell me). Yes, there is technically a Mississauga company of the Toronto Scottish (75th, which I am a proud part of) that is getting set to parade out of a complex actually 5 walking minutes from my house. Located on Ridgeway, off Burnamthorpe. Anywho, long story short, we were "supposed" to be there this past September, but, well, we are still with Alpha company in Fort York. As it stands, we hear that next September it might be ready. In order to qualify you need to be in the Mississauga area. Hope that has sorted out some of the confusion.


----------



## marshmanguy

Hey Baloo are you teaching the BMQ course there right now?


----------



## Hopkins

OBRIENA said:
			
		

> I would be enlisting full time by the age of 18, therefore I would be attending RMC.



Don't be too cocky...It's extremely hard to get into RMC...You can have top marks...be full in the military and still not get in...They're damn picky.


----------



## Love793

Intelligere said:
			
		

> No, Love.   The Tor Scots are standing up a company in west Mistersauga.   My  understanding is that they have a building which has not been renovated yet and so are busing the soldiers they have recruited down to Ft York.   ObrienA, give the Toronto Scottish Regiment a call.   Depending where you are, the Lorne Scots might be an alternative too.



Note that I said, that I believe it is was the Queens Own, I'm not from 32 Bde so I don't really pay attention to the developements in TO.


----------



## Baloo

marshmanguy said:
			
		

> Hey Baloo are you teaching the BMQ course there right now?



I wish. Busy with another course at the moment. Are there any Tor Scots teaching on it that you know of?


----------



## marshmanguy

I think so.  It's mostly the 48th highlanders because it's their armoury but there are some Tor Scots walking around I'm pretty sure, as well as some QOR and QYRANG.


----------



## fleeingjam

The Lorne Scottish regiment is located im brampton which is farther away, but theres Fort York down in Toronto, thats whre the Tor Scott's and Baloo are at. But if you live in mississuaga, there also trying to open up a centre in mississuaga. If you really want more information or the regiment call 416-200-ARMY.

-Usman


----------



## marshmanguy

Baloo you ARE at Fort York?


----------



## Baloo

Yes. I am. For now, at least until they get the "bureaucratic red tape" (read: MP issue with security in the area...if you know the area, you know the problems...and just overall sluggishness of the CF administration) and the Mississauga building going.


----------



## marshmanguy

Are you teaching the course going on there right now?


----------



## Baloo

No, no. I already answered that question (top of this page).


----------



## fleeingjam

Marsh man what unit are you in?


----------



## marshmanguy

Queen's Own, well I will be eventually.


----------



## BRiGADE

Hello, I'm a 16 year old living in Mississauga, Ontario - Canada

I moved to Canada 6 years ago from Jordan, but I'm originally from Iraq.

I have no military experience.

Growing up, I've always wanted to join a military branch & become a soldier.. I'm very enthusastic about it.

Please tell me if this plan is good (It was given to me by my fathers friends, he's very experienced):



		Code:
	

Co-op -> TIMES WHEN
Summer Course... 6 Weeks +/-
FALL -> Continuing... Every other Tuesday Night 3 Hours +/-
(SUMMER 1) INFANTRY -> QL2 COURSE -> Christmas
(SUMMER 2) INFANTRY -> QL3 COURSE -> Christmas


Thank you.


----------



## Gunner

Brigade,

Please read the attached thread prior to posting and questions.  Your questions are too generic to answer.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


----------



## tyovan4

Is there an upper age limit for joining the Army? 

I've been able to find a minimum age, but I've yet to come across a maximum age on the recruiting site. Is there one? And if there is, how old is the maximum?

Thanks


----------



## ab136

52 or 55 I not sure. It use to be on recruiting site but I can't find it right now.
Correct me if I am wrong ???


----------



## mdh

I think the absolute supper limit is now 57 because of the mandatory retirement extension - but there are certain trades such as pilot where there is a an earlier age limit - (which I think is 46??? could be wrong but it's close to that) - overall don't be too hung up on the age factor there are a lot of folks signing up again who are in their late 30s - to 40s (including myself), cheers, mdh


----------



## ab136

Just turned 40 and waiting for my call ;D ;D


----------



## mdh

ps tyovan4 there is already a pretty extensive series of threads on the age issue if you use the search function  - both for and against which makes for interesting reading, cheers, mdh


----------



## chrisf

Wasn't it bumped up to 60 recently? As a slight sidenote, the rangers have a retirement age of 65.


----------



## Michael OLeary

The current mandatory retirement age for service mebers is 60, but I believe that service past 55 is by exception (you need specific approval for it). Since the minimum contract term for Regular Force Non-Commissioned members is 3 years, it is reasonable to assume that 52 will normally be considered the maximum age for recruitment (i.e., before or on the applicant's 52nd birthday) to allow completion of the contract before the age of 55. Subtract from that the evidence presented on these forums that the recruiting process could take 4 to 24+ months to determine when an older aplicant might have to start the recruiting process.


----------



## winchable

Anyone know what the (if any) upper age limit is for RMC applications?
Out of curiosity.


----------



## kincanucks

Che said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the (if any) upper age limit is for RMC applications?
> Out of curiosity.



Basic engagement = 9 years starting after graduation (includes obligatory service and five years of commissioned service).
Normal degree = 4 years.
Retirement age = 60.

Upper age limit to join RMC = before 47th birthday.   It would be earlier for pilot or ANAV.

Scary thought?


----------



## winchable

Well that's a kick in the pants (a good kind)
I'm certain I read somewhere that it was 22.

Or is it, you can still back out up to your second year in?
Numbers get muddle in my head sometimes I think.
In any case, thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

Che said:
			
		

> Well that's a kick in the pants (a good kind)
> I'm certain I read somewhere that it was 22.
> 
> Or is it, you can still back out up to your second year in?
> Numbers get muddle in my head sometimes I think.
> In any case, thanks.



You must release before the end of the first year to not incur obligatory service.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

47 enrolling at RMC? I am 30 at a civi U and I feel like I am ancient.

Just curious, are there examples of this or is it just the policy?


----------



## kincanucks

GoodRow said:
			
		

> 47 enrolling at RMC? I am 30 at a civi U and I feel like I am ancient.
> 
> Just curious, are there examples of this or is it just the policy?



It is policy.   You would be hard pressed to find any 47 year olds going through the recruiting process to go to RMC.


----------



## frank249

The short answer is that the CF cannot discriminate based on a person's age.  There is a mininmum age and a compulsory retirement age but other than that, age does not matter as long as you meet the other requirments such as fitness, education, medical etc.


----------



## TCBF

My experience has been that as I aged, I became injured more easily, I got out of shape faster when I was injured, and it took longer to get back into shape as the injury was neutralized.   There are three other factors that can complicate this.

1. Physical.   Our bodies remember old wounds.   You might say they hold grudges.   As well, cartilage breaks down and   we lose bone density and muscle mass.   

2. Situational.   Our mid-life/end-career flow means we are often denied the benefits of regular unit PT when we need it most.   The added time crunch of families (the ones the Army didn't issue us) hits at the same time, just as an added bonus.

3. Moral. "The moral is to the physical as three to one" - Herbert W. Kornfeld (just kidding).   My knees know I'm fifty.   My neck knows I had a tree broken over my head while driving a Lynx.   My spine knows I was run into and tossed 15 feet by an M548 (not it's fault, an M1A1 hit it).   My arches know a Leopard C1 tank track was dropped across my feet.   

But my brain does not know these things.    My brain keeps trying to tell me to do things without the prior training, preparation and stretching my body needs to stay serviceable.    My brain thinks it is living in a 19 year old body on Basic Para at CABC Edmonton.   My brain wants my body to wake up drunk in Germany on a Sunday morning and drive to France and run a marathon the same day, on a Pils inspired whim, without the benefit of training..

My brain can no longer understand why my body cannot do this.   

After all, it's done it before.

So, to make a short story long:   Try and do the bulk of your physical sojerin' before you are old enough to get on the TTC buses for free. 

I was probably in my best shape between thirty and thirty five years old.

 It is a wonderful life, full of great people, but if you do it right - pedal to the metal (driving your life like you stole it) - it takes a toll.   Physically.   At least, physically.

Ah, but the stories you will tell!

"Old age is a train wreck." - de Gaulle


----------



## 2 Cdo

TCBF, well said and I concur 100%! I find myself in the same boat now that I am "older", longer to heal from any injuries and the fitness levels fall dramatically when I can't train. That being said it is strictly up to you and as you get older the mental toughness will carry you a lot further then you think! I still pride myself that I am in better shape then 90% of Canada's youth that are HALF my age! 

 :gunner:


----------



## X Royal

Is thirty to old for full-time infantry-NO if your in excellent physical shape. For future promotions you will be competing with people 8-10 younger on the average so keeping your physical condition tops will require more effort on your part if you want to succeed. Infantry is one of the more physically demanding groups in the military. To tread on being not politically correct at thirty you are will be approaching the upper end the the age limit to compete and succeed when starting out in the infantry.
On my ISCC I was 27 years old and referred to as pops by the rest of the course & some of the  younger staff also. BTW I finished 3rd overall.

Good Luck


----------



## GO!!!

I agree with the posters on this thread 100% - 30 is not too old - I can think of two 35+ Cpls who put most 19yr olds to shame - and they were in jump positions there whole careers! 

In addition, the maturity that accompanies an older soldier seems to lead to more success in the initial 3-yrs anyway. How many guys burn their bridges with the NCOs by showing up late/drunk/not at all just because they are 17 1/2 with a full paycheque to blow?


----------



## Sivad

Hell i'm 29 and wainting to get sworn in and off I go to BMQ I feel that there's no way i'm too old.  just remember age is just a number!


----------



## dano

I've seen one 40 year old private (showed me his ID) and at least another 38 year old private on an Indoc course I did with the Reg force.


----------



## CrimsonTwilight

I'm only 17, but I would say you're only as old as you want to be, and it will only limit you if you let it.  Like sivad said its only a number.  As people get older I feel that their strengths and weaknesses change, but everyone will always have some strengths and some weaknesses, just use your strengths to outweigh your weaknesses and push forward.

::EDIT:: Reading that over it doesn't really make sense, but what I'm trying to say is people are so hung up on age that they let it get to them (a few members of my family nearly had nervous breakdowns on the big 50), and THEN it starts affecting them.  Just go for what you know you are capable of and forget about the numbers.


----------



## pronto

Sorry CrimsonTwighlight, you are as old as you ARE, not as you feel. I think it is disastrous not to acknowledge aging.  In a physical environment, your weaknesses cannot outweigh your strengths. After a time (45 or so) you have slowed down sufficiently that you are a liability. I know there are always exceptions, so hearing about 50 year old corporals who are still slogging with the best of them, doesn't impress me as an argument. They are exceptions, not rules.

I would not recommend anyone ignore age - it is dangerous to others, fools yourself, and ulitmately is self-destructive. "Be realistic" is always a good watchword.

Cheers


----------



## CrimsonTwilight

Yeah, I guess you are right.  I'm just not old enough to realize it yet, or maybe I am just trying to talk myself out of getting older.


----------



## Fideo

pronto said:
			
		

> Sorry CrimsonTwighlight, you are as old as you ARE, not as you feel. I think it is disastrous not to acknowledge aging.  In a physical environment, your weaknesses cannot outweigh your strengths. After a time (45 or so) you have slowed down sufficiently that you are a liability. I know there are always exceptions, so hearing about 50 year old corporals who are still slogging with the best of them, doesn't impress me as an argument. They are exceptions, not rules.
> 
> I would not recommend anyone ignore age - it is dangerous to others, fools yourself, and ulitmately is self-destructive. "Be realistic" is always a good watchword.
> 
> Cheers



I believe in what you say Pronto...specially with your 7 years compared to my 0...but I would think that ultimately the people that would decide as age being a deterrent to a soldier would be the medical staff who monitor physical conditioning in a soldier. So seeing that 45 year old Corporal still training and pulling their weight I dont think is an exception by the medical staff but a right theyve earned through hard work and persevarance. I mean isnt that some of the elements instilled in the Army. By the way Damon Allen is 42 and going for another Grey Cup. Cheers!!!!


----------



## pronto

Nope - it is up to YOU, as a strong member of a team to recuse yourself when you cannot heal from injury, have issues with performance, are compensating for injuries, etc. I just KNEW someone was going to pull the Damon Allen thing - I said there were exceptions to every rule. 

What it comes down to is - nobody earns the right to slow the team down, or be a weak link at a time when strength is required. not a 45 year old corporal, not a 45 year old General officer, no one. Full stop. Good team members know when to say - "stop, I need another role in the team so as not to cause problems for others".

It is a very hard rule, and some just cannot accept it - nothing is more pathetic than someone who has stayed too long and needs to be told to go.


----------



## Fideo

pronto said:
			
		

> Nope - it is up to YOU, as a strong member of a team to recuse yourself when you cannot heal from injury, have issues with performance, are compensating for injuries, etc. I just KNEW someone was going to pull the Damon Allen thing - I said there were exceptions to every rule.



Yea I hear you on the lagging a company during training or in a serious situation. Unfortunately I dont have enough experience to continue this debate seeing as Im not enrolled yet and havent had any such experience first hand. I find it hard to believe anyone giving up on themselves as such when the medical staff has cleared them ok to continue PT as an older soldier though. That certaintly wouldnt be me at least.lol on the Allen comment. When they put Allen on the machines....people thought he turned back time as Pinball put it. Cheers


----------



## pronto

I'll make one more try: it is not giving up on yourself. That is totally the wrong and incorrect thing to think. It is doing what is right. That is what the Army is all about - doing the right thing for our country and our comrades.


----------



## TCBF

"I'll make one more try: it is not giving up on yourself. That is totally the wrong and incorrect thing to think. It is doing what is right. That is what the Army is all about - doing the right thing for our country and our comrades."

- Well done, Pronto.

Tom


----------



## Sivad

you both have good points Fideo and Pronto but one thing pronto said makes says you do what is best for your team BUT saying that should have nothing to do with age.  there are kids out that at 17-19 that have troube keeping up with the 35-40 year olds.  I just don't believe that a number should tell you when to give up, quite, do whats best for the team, Retire.  What ever you want to call it its all the same.  Just use common sense.

And as one person said "too bad common sense isn't as common as it use to be"


----------



## openclass

As an 'older' person I think I am qualified to speak on the subject of age (if not military service).  At 38 I am not worn out or unable to keep up with young guys.  In fact, If given a choice, I would rather compete against a group of teenagers than fit, well trained men in their late 20s and 30s.  The physical part is a none issue.  I used to work in the bush in the west coast mountains for a logging outfit.  Believe me I was at no advantage being 19y.  I got my ass kicked every day by guys 20 years older than myself.  The biggest reason that older guys can't, or won't keep up, is years of sloth and abusing their health.

The reason I decided to post (a rare occurence) is that I watched a little bit of the Marine recruit training last night.  I do not recall the name of the program but it has been on before and I am sure many on this forum are familiar with it.  I'll be honest I did not think it looked too difficult.  It would be a huge mental grind to be sure;  and I don't know how I would cope with some the nit-picky rules. But from a physical stand point there are harder jobs in the world:  tree planting, firefighting (in the bush), tree spacing, roofing in the summertime, etc.

The hard part for me, and I assume other mature recruits, would be living and training with a bunch of kids.  The training is set up to _'switch on_' boys into fighting men.  I honestly can't see too many men their 30s being as committed as these boys were.  Joing as an NCM 031 in the CF would, I am sure, present the same challenge.  While I believe that older recruits would do just fine the infantry, there is a culture that many (at least me), would find hard to fit into.    

By the way, when the History channel was running that show on civilians taking SAS training (Are you tough enough?) I thought it was usually the same kind of guy that did well.  The typical profile of the top guys was a marathon runner in his late 30s.  Either that or female marathon runner in her mid to late 30s.  I know it is not exactly the same as the real thing, but it did look hard.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Inevitably people slow down with age, regardless of how good their physical conditioning is, it's a fact of life. A reasonably fit 18 - 25 year will most times out do a 35+ person, unfortunate yes, but mostly true. The big advantage with age is experience of course, going raw into the infantry at 35, hell 30+ is going to be a very big physical challenge. That being said, the maturity one has acquired along the way will make them a better student of the craft, but; knowing the craft and being able to do the craft at the highest level are two different things. Pronto is right, there comes a time when you are better off handing out advice than lagging behind in a section attack or during FIBUA etc etc. BTW openclass, that Marine recruit training has no comparison to the canadian militarys BIQ and subsequent courses, two VERY different animals.


----------



## paracowboy

pronto said:
			
		

> I'll make one more try: it is not giving up on yourself. That is totally the wrong and incorrect thing to think. It is doing what is right. That is what the Army is all about - doing the right thing for our country and our comrades.


there it is.


and, after putting the screws to myself on PT this morning, I have decided: 34 is too old.  ;D


----------



## openclass

I just can't see there being a problem with a soldiers fitness level at age 35 Ryhno.  Damon Allen has been mentioned as  being 42 and still competitive.  There are plenty of other 'older' athletes that are still on top:  Chris Chelios (40s), Mark Messier (40s), Lennox Lewis (late 30s), and most top distance runners are 30+.  Remember George Foreman when he made a comeback in his mid-40s.  Being 38, I know my energy level has dropped a bit, but most of my decline can be attributed to not working out enough.  

As for comparing Marine recruit training to CF training, I wasn't (I have little knowledge of either one).  After seeing the program I thought that the most difficult thing for an older recruit to the infantry (or any other combat arms trade) would be the culture of the organization not the physical part.  I think military and police types call the mind set 'switched on'.  A 35 year old in good shape might be able to compete with younger soldiers, but could he be 'switched on' as easily as an 18 year old.  I know I couldn't.


----------



## GO!!!

I think the problem here is that we are mistaking old (experienced) soldiers for old recruits. Old soldiers are a bastion of any unit, the corporate memory, if you will. Old recruits are just, well, old recruits. They have not counterbalanced their physical decay with intellectual experience and tricks of the trade. 

Lets try to break this PC mindset that "you are a great person that can do anything at any time" you are not, you can't, age is a factor.

I agree that the 40 + and fit crowd is truly an exclusive club - hopefully i'll be in it!


----------



## paracowboy

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I think the problem here is that we are mistaking old (experienced) soldiers for old recruits. Old soldiers are a bastion of any unit, the corporate memory, if you will. Old recruits are just, well, old recruits. They have not counterbalanced their physical decay with intellectual experience and tricks of the trade.
> 
> Lets try to break this PC mindset that "you are a great person that can do anything at any time" you are not, you can't, age is a factor.


very true. The reason older troops can maintain the standards, and lead the young guys is experience. After you've done this for enough years, your body is used to the exertions, and your mind is strong enough to ignore the discomfort and pain. Further, you've found little tricks that make thigns easier for you. This is why 35-40 year old Sergeants and WOs can run skinny little 19 year old privates into the ground.


----------



## Eazy

Hey!  I'm new here and would like to introduce myself a bit.. I'm 16 years old, 17 in 2 months and a half and I live in the province of Québec . I'm thinking about joining the CF sometimes next year and I thought about registering on these boards so I could find some more information and tips.. anyways, that's about it :.. Eazy


----------



## 45506445210414924

welcome!!

smart move on joining here as theres tons of information, along with a great bunch of people, make your self at home haha  8)


----------



## dano

Welcome. 
Plenty of info for you here.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Eazy,

Welcome to Army.ca. You'll find that a lot of your questions, both now and as your recruiting process proceeds, have been explored in detail. Some start points for further reading that you should find helpful are:

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

As you read in the forums and get comfortable with the vocabulary, you'll find your searches will become easier and more productive. When your particular question hasn't been addressed, please add it to a relevant thread if there is one, or start a new topic.


----------



## Eazy

Cool!  Thanks for the advices and the welcome guys


----------



## Slim

Eazy

Welcome aboard.

Good luck in finding what you're looking for. Its sure to be here someplace. If not then come forward and ask.

Very nice intro by the way. I wish everyone would do that! 

Slim


----------



## deadlifter

alright, this is my first post and may be a stupid question

i just turned 25 and am very interested in joining the army
i don't know a hell a lot about it, but would like to be on the front lines, i think this may be infrantry
please excuse my stupidity
just wondering if you see many guys my age go through basic training


----------



## ab136

just turned 40 and I'm waiting for my posting; not infantry.......but CSS.


----------



## Roy Harding

My wife was 33 and the mother of three when she went to Cornwallis in '91.

Age has nothing to do with it - attitude and good physical condition have everything to do with it.


----------



## Zombie

I'm 30 and in process for Reg Force Combat Engineer...


----------



## Eazy

No matter how old you are if you have the will to accomplish your goal of joining the army, I'm sure you can do it  Good Luck.


----------



## bhobson

You guys are all younger than me and I've been accepted as an ACS Tech. I will be turning 44 in two weeks, and have to give my acceptance/rejection tomorrow on my proposal from the CAF! I have been wondering this all week, if I'm too old, and there is absolutely nothing giving me that impression; however, after that 18 km hike up Golden Ears yesterday, I'm still wondering... everyone has told me that I'm good to go!

Just like swimming and that plunge off of the dock! The waters are not very clear and they look a little chilly, but I'm sure I'll get used to it!

I'm not sure if this helps at all, but...    good luck!

Bob


----------



## Cyr

Hey   your only as old as you feel. Myself I'm going to be turning 31 in September, and   I'm just in the final stages (selection proccess) waiting to go to the MPAC to be a MP (meat head) LOL...


----------



## Phoneman

Your still young. I'm 40 and going through the final stages for Armoured Soldier. If I can do it so can you.


----------



## deadlifter

thanks everyone for the helpful answers
i'm in excellent shape, in the gym 5 days a week, so the physical aspect wouldn't be a problem
plus i used to work the rigs quite often, so i'm quite used to a lot of verbal abuse........but i'm sure it's nothin compared to the army
here's another quick question
how long does it take aproximately to get into the army (basic training i guess it would be), if i went down there tomorrow and got the ball rolling?


----------



## RecDiver

I am 49 and got sworn in last month... As long as you give your best to the program, age is not an issue. Young or old, we all have something to contribute to the CF and therefore to Canada. Not all of us need to the exact same job, so there is room for all who are commited to success.

All the best...


----------



## paracowboy

as long as you are able to stand up unaided, see lightning, hear thunder, and are under 86 years of age the CF will employ you.


----------



## Pearson

rememnber instructing a course in Wainwright, a 39 year old recruit was on the following course, he was damn fit
no issues


----------



## Dakota

Everyone has made excellent points. It is not your age but your attitude. I am 39.  I don't feel it and I feel I can be a valuable member of the Canadian Forces. I am waiting for my call and can't wait to start this new adventure in my life. You are definitely not too old. Far from it. If you are in good physical condition and ready to make the sacrifice, go for it. I wish I had done it at your age, but I am doing it now and that's what counts.

It is really hard to pin point a time frame. You can get lucky and it may on take approximately 6 months from application to an offer. Others take longer. It all depends on the trade, time of year and if you don't have any delays in the application process. The best thing is to do is go talk to a recruiter or go to the recruiting website. This website is great also. As you can see there are a lot of helpful people on here.

http://www.recruiting.dnd.ca/Default.aspx?bhcp=1

Best of luck.


----------



## Lerick

im 29...leaving in august for bmq...age is nothing but a number...


----------



## Sivad

Also 29, and getting readdy for BMQ.


----------



## GO!!!

deadlifter said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for the helpful answers
> i'm in excellent shape, in the gym 5 days a week, so the physical aspect wouldn't be a problem
> plus i used to work the rigs quite often, so i'm quite used to a lot of verbal abuse........but i'm sure it's nothin compared to the army
> here's another quick question
> how long does it take aproximately to get into the army (basic training i guess it would be), if i went down there tomorrow and got the ball rolling?


 
In the neighborhood of 3 months to a year, depending on any number of things that are best explained to you at a recruiting center.

Just a word to the wise though, if you are looking to go overseas and see some action, this is not the army to do it in. Join the US Marine Corps, you will see action. This military does not place an emphasis on fighting wars/conflicts.

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Great discussion.  Although I believe that the mental space exemplified by statements like 'you're as young as you feel' is a great one (I'm in far better shape than I was 10 yrs ago because of that head space.), *statistically speaking* there is a negative corelation between age and both physical ability and mental plasticity (read situational adaptability).

Personally, ideally, I think that everyone should be judged individually, and I believe Retired CC's comment should be spot on.


> attitude and good physical condition have everything to do with it.


Individual ability, ideally, should be the question in the HR process.

However, knowing that the CF has great numbers of applicants to process I am wondering if they rely on age as a filter in the merit listing process. 

So, on along the lines of the "am I too old" subject, I have a question: 

Does anyone know if your age will affect your merit listing?

[edit] ..I am encouraged by the number of people my age reporting success in the recruiting process. [/edit]

(pls. Tell me if this is best dealt with in a new thread? ..or a specific search ..nothing found. - thx.)


----------



## Dakota

Hey Joe Blow: You have brought up an excellent point, which I have wondered also. You are told that your age is not a factor. ( To a certain point, that is) Everyone has to be realistic. You hope that your physical ability, not your age would determine if you are selected. Obviously the selection boards are relying on the Recruiting process to give them qualified individuals, mentally and physically or you would not have made it this far.

Maybe someone or the always reliable Kincanucks, can shed some light on if an older recruit might be selected after a younger recruit.

Cheers.


----------



## kincanucks

If you meet the physical and medical fitness standards and the other recruiting requirements then you can be enrolled into the CF.   Age is not a factor unless you will not be able to fulfill your terms of service and is not taken into consideration when selecting suitable applicants for the CF.


----------



## Dakota

Thanks again Kincanucks. I knew you would have the answer. For some the older guys out there, me included, bottom line we would not have made it this far if we not qualified. That is one of the great things about the CF, you are not restricted by your age and you are still given the opportunity to apply.

Damn aren't you proud to be a Canadian.


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for the word Kincanuks.


----------



## Neveltell

I have been seriously thinking about joining but have been told that I am to old and it would be very hard on my body. I am 27 and in okm physical shape, I am working on that right now. 

 Is this true? Am I to old? 

If anything this has just pissed me of and made me want to prove him wrong. 

I would appreciate any feed back that anyone can offer

Thank You


----------



## Pieman

No way that you are too old. Check out the FAQ section as questions about age have been answered before.


----------



## P-Free

Age is just a state of mind.


----------



## NavComm

Neveltell said:
			
		

> I have been seriously thinking about joining but have been told that I am to old and it would be very hard on my body. I am 27 and in okm physical shape, I am working on that right now.
> 
> Is this true? Am I to old?
> 
> If anything this has just pissed me of and made me want to prove him wrong.
> 
> I would appreciate any feed back that anyone can offer
> 
> Thank You



Oh my goodness 27? I don't think you should let your advanced age stop you. Check with your nearest recruiting centre, but I believe the maximum age for eligibility is about 28 yrs older than you are.


----------



## swanita

Neveltell said:
			
		

> I have been seriously thinking about joining but have been told that I am to old and it would be very hard on my body. I am 27 and in okm physical shape, I am working on that right now.
> 
> Is this true? Am I to old?
> 
> If anything this has just pissed me of and made me want to prove him wrong.
> 
> I would appreciate any feed back that anyone can offer
> 
> Thank You



On my reserve basic, i was 20 & there was a male & a female who were both 30 and did very well. Depends on a number of factors with physical abilities & level of motivation being part of it as well. Only you can determine that!


----------



## Missye

When my husband joined 3 years ago he was 28! He is in better shape now then he was when he was in his early twenties. You are as old as you feel. If this is something you really want to do don't let a silly thing like age stop you.


----------



## Sig_Des

on my res Basic last we had one guy who was 46 and another who was +50. Both passed


----------



## RangerRay

Interesting...my experience with older recruits is the opposite of what I'm seeing here.

Guys older than 25 tended to be less motivated by directing staff than the guys who were 18, 19 and 20.

Nothing to do with the physical abilities of the older recruits, but the younger guys seemed to handle the BS factor of QL2/3 alot better than the older guys.

I'm 31 right now, I know I couldn't handle the BS factor like I could when I was 20.  If I was to do my basic now, I'd probably tell the DS to shove it up his arse as soon as he started piling BS on me... ;D


----------



## NavComm

There was a guy at bmq who was 48, I am 45, another woman was 32 and another 36. So yeah, living in a barrack with 2 platoons of mostly 18-23 yr olds was a bit of a challenge. I got over it.

You'd think from these posts that 27 was just one step away from retirement. My goodness, I hope you've got your room reserved at the senior's centre, those next 38 years will just fly by! Tell ya what...instead of getting yourself down to the nearest recruiting centre, why not check out the bingo schedule? It's probably a hell of a lot easier and you'll be a virtual spring chicken there


----------



## NavComm

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Interesting...my experience with older recruits is the opposite of what I'm seeing here.
> 
> Guys older than 25 tended to be less motivated by directing staff than the guys who were 18, 19 and 20.
> 
> Nothing to do with the physical abilities of the older recruits, but the younger guys seemed to handle the BS factor of QL2/3 alot better than the older guys.
> 
> I'm 31 right now, I know I couldn't handle the BS factor like I could when I was 20.   If I was to do my basic now, I'd probably tell the DS to shove it up his arse as soon as he started piling BS on me... ;D



I totally disagree with you. I found the younger recruits were a bundle of tears if the instructors picked on them. The older recruits were much more capable of handling the BS....just my 2 cents


----------



## RangerRay

NavComm said:
			
		

> I totally disagree with you. I found the younger recruits were a bundle of tears if the instructors picked on them. The older recruits were much more capable of handling the BS....just my 2 cents



Mind you I did my basic in the early 90s when men were men, etc., etc...   ;D 

I have no idea how coddled the current generation of young recruits is.  In my day, us young bucks could handle a Master Corporal jacking us up!  The 30 year old was more likely to shake his head and walk away from him!


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm an ..um ..older applicant and to be honest with you I am wondering what kind of reaction I will have to the crapping-on-you-for-the-sake-of-crapping-on-you aspect of things.  (If - God willing - I ever get a job offer.  Papers submitted October '04  :)

Which is to say i expect that kind of thing from time to time (..questions with no real answer bla bla that sort of thing) ..and from people younger than myself no less.  :  :boring:  ..But who are also more experienced in the mysterious ways of the Infantry.  

I expect that I will don a passive emotional stance and think of the future.  I can do anything as long as there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

..as for physically ..just train hard and score as well as you can on the fitness test to keep yourself competative.

Cheers.


----------



## RangerRay

More the power to you guys!  Just giving my narrow perspective is all...

I sincerely wish you the best of luck.


----------



## chrisf

A good friend of mine topped his course at age 40... made an awful roommate afterward though... he was always up bouncing off the walls at 05:00 while I was still trying to sleep off a hang over


----------



## Dakota

As you have seen from all the posts so far and the attached older post you are definitely not too old. There are many of us who are older than you. It is all in how you approach it. Age is only a number. Bottom line is if you are mentally and physically ready for the challenge, you will be fine.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32712.0.html

Good luck in you decision.
Cheers.


----------



## Springroll

I'm 27, and even my arthritis and Depends aren't stopping me   ;D
Just kidding. 

You are not too old. I just put my app in last month.


----------



## FITSUMO

Train hard, both your body and your mind and you will do fine, I train with much younger people, I can keep up with them and in some things I can beat them.  The differences are they heel faster and they can eat crap food and still have the energy to motor on, whereas at 34 I have to really watch what I eat and I have to stretch (alot).  If your mind is in it,  your body will follow.  My old man is 65 and runs marathons( 3:01 hr) swims 4 times a week and bikes 4 times a week, he acts like he can, so he can.  And as Dakota and I have talked about, won't it be fun outlasting the young'ums..... ;D

respect
FITSUMO


----------



## Springroll

I saw on the news last week that there are olympic sprinters that are quite up there in age....the oldest I believe is in his late 90's.

If they can do it, I can too!


----------



## Dakota

Hey Fits... rock on bro.

Neveltell, I guess it is easy to say that you question has been answered. You are only as old as you feel and the CF will not put you lower in the selection process because of your age. If it is something you always wanted to do, get out there and start the process. I kick myself for not doing it earlier, but I am doing it now and you can't dwell on the past, just the future, so make the best of it.

That's my enough philosophy for today.

Good luck.


----------



## Roy Harding

Springroll said:
			
		

> I saw on the news last week that there are olympic sprinters that are quite up there in age....the oldest I believe is in his late 90's.
> 
> If they can do it, I can too!



I believe you're referring to The World's Master's Games recently held here in Edmonton.

However - the sentiment expressed is one I agree with.

My wife was 33 when she joined - and ran rings around most of her platoon in Cornwallis.


----------



## Neveltell

Well I guess that gives me the answer to that question, Thanks everyone for your imput. I am filling out the proper paperwork and am training but wow did it make me step back when I was told that. I guess I excpected different form him because he is ex-military.

Thanks everyone  ;D


----------



## Infanteer101

Too old does not = dead!  ;D the oldest person I knew who did Basic with me was 43 years old, married with kids and had arthiritis. He is now trade qualified and already overseas! Cheers and Good Luck!


----------



## Springroll

Retired CC said:
			
		

> "I believe you're referring to The World's Master's Games recently held here in Edmonton."
> 
> 
> Thats the one....I couldn't remember
> http://www.paradisepost.com/Stories/0,1413,292~30283~3002089,00.html


----------



## Sivad

you old bastereds better just shut up and start putting up.  Get the application started now and you can join my old ass at BMQ.  It would be nice to have a few peeps somewhat around my age.  I will be attending BMQ either over the winter or next summer in either case i will be 30, so you young 27 year olds will have to carry my sorry ass off the field.  ;D


----------



## Springroll

I would be the one kicking your a** off the field, ya old fart!!...hehehe ;D


----------



## Neveltell

Sivad said:
			
		

> you old bastereds better just shut up and start putting up.  Get the application started now and you can join my old *** at BMQ.  It would be nice to have a few peeps somewhat around my age.  I will be attending BMQ either over the winter or next summer in either case i will be 30, so you young 27 year olds will have to carry my sorry *** off the field.  ;D



  I am working on it, I will be there !! I am working on getting my application in by the end of the week.


----------



## Springroll

Neveltell said:
			
		

> I am working on it, I will be there !! I am working on getting my application in by the end of the week.



Well get moving!!! 
I have had mine in since July 19th.... ;D

Hurry up with it..you're holding us up!!


----------



## Erborn

P-Free said:
			
		

> Age is just a state of mind.


They told me that when I turned 40
They told me again when I turned 50
And again when I turned 60
Well I am now over 70 
I guess it must mean mind over matter
Because I now feel like I am 90


----------



## tyguy

My name is Tyler i am 16 years old and i just wonted to know what i have to do to join the army and if i have to have a grade 12 to do it
because my friend said that the army has a G E D program so i was just wondering if some one could plz e-mail me tyguy015@msn.com 
to let me know that would be great thanx  . thanx for the info guys   u guys have been a big help thanx


----------



## kincanucks

Welcome and the Army does not have a GED program.  Start by reading the recruiting FAQs and visiting the recruiting website, where you will find many answers.


----------



## GUNS

As long as you are under 60, you may have a chance. I am an ex-military and at the ripe old age of 51 I re-joined the Reserves. When I was accepted for the Reserves, the Recruiting Officer offered me a a signing bonus if I would go back into the Reg.'s. I have an Inter-provincial Heavy Duty Mechanic's Cert. Very tempting but the wife had enough of army life. So go for it.


GUNS


----------



## patrick666

http://www.jointheforces.com

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/index.asp?FlashEnabled=1&

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## NavComm

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Mind you I did my basic in the early 90s when men were men, etc., etc...     ;D
> 
> I have no idea how coddled the current generation of young recruits is.   In my day, us young bucks could handle a Master Corporal jacking us up!   The 30 year old was more likely to shake his head and walk away from him!



 I don't think the jacking up was too bad really....after all we're a 'kindler, gentler armed forces now' or so my instructors kept telling us  :-X


----------



## Donaill

Hello, I'm 37 and was just sworn into the Reg forces. Apply and see what happens. Best of Luck.


----------



## dutchie

FYI, in another thread, KevinB posted a pic of a buddy who did Battle School at 49, and was humping around the mountains of Afghan at 54.


----------



## spottyjohn

BTW: I wish everyone well. My thoughts and prayers are with our soldiers overseas.


----------



## koss78a

hello all im 27 years old, i am too late to apply to reg forces?


----------



## infamous_p

No you're not. Between 17 and 52 (I believe) you can apply to the regular force. Search!

Cheers


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Wow Koss78a. How many times are you going to ask the same question in different threads? You are 27. You'll be fine. Head to CFRC on Monday and start the paper work. 


SpottyJohn, as mentioned by others, you are within the age bracket - go for it!  Good luck!


----------



## techical

I'm 29 years old, looking to change my career.  The Canadian Armed Forces looks like  a really nice career. Different from every day life. Just wondering if I'm to old? wish I had thought of this 5 years ago.


----------



## nULL

I imagine it's all relative to your level of fitness, what trade you wish to enter, any dependants that you may have...

Best bet if you are interested in joining is to call a recruiter.


----------



## NavComm

I did a search of your topic line (with the exception of spelling 'too' properly) and found several threads on this topic.

I joined at 45, I will be 46 when I go to Borden in January. And I'm female. Some on this board would think I'm just a waste of time and resources, but I know I have a lot to offer my country and the CF. So I'm doing what I can to make it happen.

Agreed, the older one is, the more one might question one's own abilities... but 29 being too old? Talk to me in twenty years 

Check this thread out too: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36125.0.html This guy was overweight and 10 years older than you, and he followed his dream. I guess it just depends on how much you want it and what you're willing to do to get it.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

> Just wondering if I'm to old?



Nope. It's been talked about in many other posts. Search on "age", "old" etc. and you may find motivation in some of the stories (as mentioned by NavComm.)

Fill out the app; you're only getting older.   

Good luck!


----------



## Gouki

My room mate is 51 years old. He runs further than I can and can do one arm pushups. In one of our PT classes where we had to each come up and give 1 minute of an exercise, he made us do diamond pushups then hold them halfway down and he outlasted pretty much everyone.

51 years old. Former RCR back in the Cornwallis days and now a clerk.


----------



## NavComm

Steve said:
			
		

> My room mate is 51 years old. He runs further than I can and can do one arm pushups. In one of our PT classes where we had to each come up and give 1 minute of an exercise, he made us do diamond pushups then hold them halfway down and he outlasted pretty much everyone.
> 
> 51 years old. Former RCR back in the Cornwallis days and now a clerk.



Is he single?


----------



## paracowboy

technical_ said:
			
		

> Just wondering if I'm to old?


no. Go enlist.


----------



## armyvern

Well, my husband didn't join until he was 28. Infantry at that, spent some time with the CAR, CPC, Skyhawks etc etc. Age won't hold you back, it's what's in ya that counts. You want it? Work for it and you'll do fine.


----------



## TCBF

".. but 29 being too old? Talk to me in twenty years"

- My best years - fitness wise - were 30 - 35.  At twenty nine, you should have a lot of good years left in you yet.  There will be guys ten years younger than you moaning and dripping about how busted up they are.  You will be able to ruck them into the ground - if you want it.

Tom


----------



## steve-o

I'm going back in, and I am 35. I knew a man who was in my QL3 and was 56 years old, so I guess as long as your able.


----------



## Meatpuppet

My question is am i told old?Can i stay up there with the young guys?I,m about to go Reg force Infrantry!..my friends that were in CF's say i,m insane at 35 to go infantry...they said Engineers and that Infrantry is twice the basic time as Engineers or armour?....Also if ever anyone has met a friend from BC...Cam Knight?..he was out 2000 i think...he was in armour....God bless Canada.....may she shine once again


----------



## pbi

It isn't really about age _per se_: the fittest guy on my Basic Officer Training Course, by far, was 42 years old. I was 24 when I went through Inf School, considerably older than most of my peers. It is really about how fit you are, both physically and mentally.

As well, you should consider how you will enjoy living, for extended periods of time and at close quarters, with people about half your age.

A bigger problem may await you further down the road, as you gradually find yourself being looked at for "years left to serve" (we can't openly discriminate on the basis of age). Again, this is not a stone wall in and of itself, but it can make things more difficult.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Meatpuppet,

Welcome to Army.ca.

This subject has been covered many times before. 
Please use the "Search" function first. http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2
Also try over in the "Recruiting" Forum. http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.0.html

To locate a friend. Post here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,8.0.html

Lastly, please read the complete Forum Guidelines thread, before proceeding with you queries: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

Thanks.


----------



## jet30

I'm a 30 year old male thinking of joining the air force as a AVS tech. I was wandering I'm getting to old to join this type of trade. And is there many people joining the air force at 30. Thanks..


----------



## Walrus

I had the same question amonth ago as i am 29 and going into the army.. everyone told me that it is common to see people even 35 and sometimes 40 years old start BMQ. in the last 2 weeks I have seen 3 people in the CFRC applying older than us...

go for it!

Walrus


----------



## kincanucks

Oh good another invigorating and thought provoking thread on age and joining the CF!  No you are not too old to join and yes many people are joining the CF in their thirties.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

Had a guy on my basic that was 49 back in 96 and I knwo of a few guys in their late 40's who have joined...most are in better shape then the young guys!!!


----------



## southpaw

i am more then likley going to join the reserves at the age of 17 but if i wana join the army it'sself how old must i be


----------



## kincanucks

The minimum age to _join the army it'sself _ is 17 with a parent's or guardian's signed permission.


----------



## southpaw

alright wow i thoguht it used to be 19 lol they keep lowering it on me
thank you


----------



## aesop081

considering it was 17 when i joined 13 years ago......i dont think they "keep lowering it" on you  :


----------



## kincanucks

aesop081 said:
			
		

> considering it was 17 when i joined 13 years ago......i dont think they "keep lowering it" on you  :



I was going to say that but I have decided to be nicer to people this week (hurry up Friday!). ;D


----------



## IamCanadian

Do most people join the CF in their teens?


----------



## kincanucks

Makaveli said:
			
		

> Do most people join the CF in their teens?



I would say most people that join are over 20 but I have no statistical evidence to prove that.


----------



## TCBF

I'd say nowadays you are correct.  Twenty years ago, the average age in a platoon in Cornwallis was about 18.  Ten years ago in St. Jean it was about 20.

The younger the better.  Less baggage.

Tom


----------



## revolter

How old do u have to be to recruit into the army and take the test because I heard that someone that's 17 tried to get recruited but I thought u had to be 18 to join?


----------



## Pte_Martin

this is from the recuriting site....
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/howtojoin/eligibility_e.aspx
To be eligible for consideration for the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions: 
be a Canadian citizen; 
Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country. 
be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older; 
junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age; 
you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age; 
meet the minimum education requirements for your entry plan and/or occupation; 
this can vary from Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec) for combat arms occupations to a university degree for the Direct Entry Officer entry plan


----------



## George Wallace

A simple SEARCH would have found all the info listed above.

Please Read the following:

***********************************

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

********************************************************


----------



## geo

you cannot submit any paperwork before you hit the magic age of 16.

Sorry!


----------



## jjonesmii

I'm 32, in decent shape, and have a university education.  I have been thinking about joining the Infantry for many years, and always found a reason not to.  Here I am again thinking about it, and wonder if it is too late for me.  Would someone be so helpful and tell me the age limit for this position; for the Forces in general?

jjonesmii


----------



## Michael OLeary

Welcome to Army.ca.

You will find that your best resource to start with is the search page and the FAQs.

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

FAQs - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

If you search on "older joining", and limit the baords being searched to Recruiting, Recruiting Process and Infantry, you will find these threads, among other reults:

Age Limits - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html

Age limit for joining the Reserves - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/656.0.html


----------



## DWYZ

Hey guys and girls, 

28 male here that has always wondered what it it would be like. I want to do something for my country and I feel there is no better way then this.

Has anyone else joined at this age? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## kincanucks

Another 'am I too old' question.  Did you even attempt a search?

You are not too old if you meet the medical and physical standards of the CF.


----------



## TCBF

"Do you treat a new soldier who has a 25 year career potential different from one who has, at most, a max 10 year career potential the same way?"

- geo, you are correct, there are 'class' distinctions.  Notice how we will pay an Officer Cadet to get a free degree, and only ask so many years of him - less than the ten above.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace

Once again the Recruiting Officer has answered this question.  It is very clear.

Topic locked for now.

[...and open again.]


----------



## QuickSilver

Hey everyone, it's my first post on these forums so I hope that you'll all let my lack of experience slip...

I've recently come across the idea of joining the reserves, and because I thought it was such a great idea I headed up to my nearest recruiter asked around and got all the necessary paperwork. Since then I've been extremely excited to get everything on the move with my application. The question I still ask myself is why I never thought of this earlier because since I could remember I used to love everything to do with the military. Anyway... I'm really determined to get accepted into the reserves but I have two major dillemmas. 

The first one I think is more important... and it has to do with the physical test part of the application. I'm 16 years old, but I'm a pretty big guy, by big I don't mean fat I just mean I'm pretty built. I'm 6'3'' and I weigh about 185 lb. I used to go to the gym a lot and do resistance training to buff myself up but I stopped that a few months ago because my workload was just too much. Not having excersized in a while I can do about a max of 15 pushups right now and maybe 25 situps. I'm in terrible shape from what I last used to be  . I've decided to challenge myself though and eat well (I threw out all my junk food one night) and start excersizing every day. The point is I'm waiting to get my SIN card through the mail now, and I have to apply before July 1st in order to get into the Fall BMQ courses for the reserves. It will take about 3-5 weeks and that gives me some time to get into proper shape. If any of you have some tips for me, it would be greatly appreciated, I'm not one to back down from any challenge so I'll push myself as hard as I can (be a little human though in your physical tips ).

The second question is when I do get accepted I'm not sure which regiment to join. This most applies to anyone in the 32CBG downtown area, since I live around there. My main prospects have been the 48th Highlanders or the Queen's Own Rifles, since its the most convienent for me. If anyone could give me some pointers on one of those or any other regiments it would be really helpful. 

Thanks again


----------



## kincanucks

1.  Get into shape.
2.  You have to pick the reserve unit before you get accepted.


----------



## QuickSilver

Do they give you any time or does the choice have to be made by application hand-in time?


----------



## kincanucks

_does the choice have to be made by application hand-in time_

Yes because you apply at the reserve unit.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ahhh ok, thought it was the recruitment office...

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## jerv41

I'm going to be 16 years old on July 8th and will have the minimum 15 high school credits required for the Reserves. I live in Toronto and recently called the nearest recruiting center (Keele & Sheppard) and they told me i could apply only when im 16 and i'll be applying for a Sept-Oct opening (Infantry,Combat Engineer or Amoured Reconnaisance).  I have a couple questions tho:
1) When will they make me do the physical part of the recruiting....same day i apply at the recruiting center? I already know you have to do a minimum of 19 pushups, 19 sit-ups, and 9 pullups (ill have no problem with this). Only problem is that I havent been training for running. Will they make me run for recruiting?
2) How long does it usually take to get accepted? And how hard is it to get in?
3) For Reserve Infantry: 
i) What kind of stuff do you do? Whats an average day?
ii) What days do you work on?
4) Do you have to do stuff like marching?
5) How will this change me as a person?


----------



## Michael OLeary

I can tell from your questions that you have not yet found the search page or the FAQs.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

FAQs - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced



			
				jerv41 said:
			
		

> 5) How will this change me as a person?



5) For the better.


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Trinity

A lot of the above.... 

Being told what to do.

 : :  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator

Or the good Padre's avatar explains it all as well...

At leaste that is waht I gave him....

dileas

tess


----------



## Private Davis

So I was thinking of joining the Regular Force (Infantry) 
I know what the Military age requirements are but I'm 
35 and was wondering how may guys are in the Infantry
that are around that age or older, I realise this is a younger
man's profession but realistically can someone with a few years
on them hang out with the Infantry and be a functioning and useful
member of the team?
P.S. I did try to search this but could find nothing related to this question
Hope I posted it in the right area.
Thanks to all who can help.


----------



## Shamrock

There's probably a lot of guy's who are over 35 in the infantry, but I can't say how many of them are recruits.  10 years ago on my battleschool, we had one guy who was in his mid- to late-thirties with two others in PAT who had been given battleschool bypass (previous service, including an RCR Sgt).  A few years later, we had a few guys show up at the regiment in their mid thirties and did just fine.  That said, the jobs are as different as they are the same.

I doubt your ability to function as a team member will be hampered by your age.  If you're out of shape, it'll be a hard job regardless of age.  At 30, I'm starting out anew as an officer.  I'm going on course and competing with kids who treat PT as a passtime and have "healthy" and "responsible" diets.


----------



## Booked_Spice

Hello

I have not an answer to your question. A while back during this tour. A Toronto Star reporter was embedded with my Husbands platoon.  Here is a part of the article that you will find interesting.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1142118641265&call_pageid=1140433364397



> The pups of Alpha Company call him "Pops," or sometimes "The Old Man." To glimpse at his grey whiskers, it is easy to imagine Cpl. Erik Hjalmarson is a lifer with decades in the Forces.
> 
> Not so. Though Hjalmarson turns 55 this month, he didn't join the army until age 49, making him an extraordinarily mature recruit to Canada's front-line combat forces.
> 
> What drove the Duncan, B.C., native to call the Canadian Forces Recruitment Centre six years ago? In part, Hjalmarson explains, it was his last chance to share in a family heritage that dates back to World War I.


----------



## Sampson71

I am currently thinking of joining the Forces. i am in excellent heath, good shape. But what i am curious about is my age. I am 35, is that too old for enlisting? I was thinking of the infantry.


----------



## Nagual

How old are you in your heart?


----------



## Sampson71

Good point, i never thought of it like that.


----------



## Voltigeur

Hi,

I'm 36 and starting my IAP/BOTP in a week...  ;D

Will I have problems following the young wolves ? Probably but I'll give it my best and see what happens

To join or not to join is your decision but if you're in good health and shape don't let it stop you...

Best of luck


----------



## DSB

Had a women in her mid to late thirties on my GMT, and she placed third on the course. She was a machine.

DSB


----------



## paracowboy

short answer: "no", with a "but"; long answer: "yes", with an "although". It's been covered a few times on here. Try a few Searches, see what you come up wth. You don't find what you'er after, specifically, pm a mod, and we'll see about re-opening the thread for you.

In the meantime - 
MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## tyrone120

Hi everyone, I am thinking of joining but I am 29. Do you think this is a good idea or not?


----------



## Franko

If you want to do it.....then do it.

I know of a few guys who got in when they were in their mid 30s.

Regards


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

I had a 49 year old candidate on a basic trades course once....lots older than you are.


----------



## Shamrock

I'm 30 and just re-enlisted, whippersnapper.

Seriously, this is a silly question when you think about it.  Assuming quite a few troops join at 18 and retire after 20 years' service, you can expect to find many a 29 year old in uniform.  Add to that the one army, one standard model.  Those other 29 year olds will have to meet and maintain the same standards any similarly-aged recruit will.


----------



## big bad john

Look at Hot Lips!


----------



## career_radio-checker

big bad john said:
			
		

> Look at Hot Lips!



I try but she keeps closing the blinds.  

Yah I had a man in his early 50s do basic with me. He kept up with everyone no matter what. Great source of motivation.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> I try but she keeps closing the blinds.
> 
> Yah I had a man in his early 50s do basic with me. He kept up with everyone no matter what. Great source of motivation.



Actually that was me.   ;D

Yup, Hot Lip's is 37 and in Week 3 of IAP as we speak, got a SITREP from her the last 2 nights and things are well.

Its not how old you are that will limit your desire/ability to serve.  Thats something on the inside.


----------



## Zombie

I'm 32 next week and starting my QL3 at the end of the month...age hasn't been a factor yet...


----------



## copecowboy

My old bmq course had an average age of 26, everyone from 17 to 45


----------



## Shamrock

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm 30 and just re-enlisted, whippersnapper.
> 
> Seriously, this is a silly question when you think about it.  Assuming quite a few troops join at 18 and retire after 20 years' service, you can expect to find many a 29 year old in uniform.  Add to that the one army, one standard model.  Those other 29 year olds will have to meet and maintain the same standards any similarly-aged recruit will.


----------



## Kat Stevens

...And I did come off a bit heavy handed, maybe.  If you read even the first or last THREE pages of this thread, you'd see that a thousand variations on the exact same question have been asked, AND answered.  Army guys (especially old ones) are not known for happily doing work that isn't theirs, including digging up info that is plentiful and accessible.  If you decide to join, a thicker skin is one of the first requirements.


----------



## patrick666

Age is not as important as Attitude.


----------



## Mike Baker

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Age is not as important as Attitude.


That is possibly the best thing over all. If you are snotty to people during training, your gone.


----------



## chicka36

I don't think age is really a factor. I think determination and what you really want to join the army for is what truely counts.
If you wish to learn, experience and serve your country .... then you're doing the right thing by joinning.
Just make sure you talk to a few person before making your finale decision. So you will at least know what you're getting into.
The good and the bad


----------



## GUNS

Not everyone is suited to become a member of my family. 
We have a very big family.
 We trust each other with our lives.
 Whoever is next to you is your brother or sister and you treat them as such.
You don't leave the side of your brother or sister no matter what. 
You must be able to practice what others preach. 
You do as you are told and you don't complain.
 You must be able to work long hours and when you are about to drop,work more hours. 
You respect every member of your family.
We are the only family that is tasked to defend our country.
We are the family that will always be on the front line.
We are a FAMILY.
Not everyone is suited, are you.


----------



## club foot

GUNS said:
			
		

> Not everyone is suited to become a member of my family.
> We have a very big family.
> We trust each other with our lives.
> Whoever is next to you is your brother or sister and you treat them as such.
> You don't leave the side of your brother or sister no matter what.
> You must be able to practice what others preach.
> You do as you are told and you don't complain.
> You must be able to work long hours and when you are about to drop,work more hours.
> You respect every member of your family.
> We are the only family that is tasked to defend our country.
> We are the family that will always be on the front line.
> We are a FAMILY.
> Not everyone is suited, are you.





Of the 23 pages devoted to this thread, I believe this says it best 

+1


----------



## proudnurse

I am 30 yrs old, I had my birthday in Feb; I am a soon to be recruit and have been thinking of it longer than I have acted on it. I am glad to see that there is a good mix of different ages. It gives some encouragement!

Rebecca


----------



## GUNS

Proudnurse, don't let your age be the main factor in deciding if you will join up. 

I was 52 when I joined the Reserves. When I was accepted for the Reserves, the Recruiting Office asked me to go Reg. Force.  If the military can use your skills and you are of sound mind and body, they will enlist you.

Best of luck


----------



## proudnurse

WOW good for you! ~Rebecca


----------



## x-grunt

Not too sure where to put this, Mods feel free to move this around.

I'm wondering if there are many mature recruits going into Cbt Arms. I'm talking 40's or 50's. I have heard of many CSS or operator type personnel enlisting at mature ages, but Cbt Arms was new to me. 

I was at the Veterans memorial parade in Toronto and eyeballing the troops when I noticed a couple of older (mid 40's maybe) very junior NCM's in the ranks. At least one seemed to be a private in a Cbt Arms trade - I could be wrong. I got curious, wish I could have spoken with them.


----------



## Juvat

Age should not be a factor as everyone else is saying so long as you can keep up physically and can comply and follow through with orders.  Some more mature fellows might be more reluctant to take orders from staff young enough to be their children.

I had one individual on my course last year that was in his 50's, and he passed.  He is now parading with our unit as a private.

All the best,

Cheers


----------



## x-grunt

Juvat said:
			
		

> Age should not be a factor as everyone else is saying so long as you can keep up physically and can comply and follow through with orders.  Some more mature fellows might be more reluctant to take orders from staff young enough to be their children.
> 
> I had one individual on my course last year that was in his 50's, and he passed.  He is now parading with our unit as a private.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the response. BZ to the guy in your unit. I was more thinking about interest, if there were many older applicants for such a physically demanding end of the CF.

Your right about the ability to keep up. I'd be more concerned about the ability to "bounce back" from the punishment of being in the field then say being able to run 10K or ruck for a day. When much younger I dug a few trenches and humped a few rucks, so I know the body can get really abused in the infantry. The ability to recover from this is entirely different between, say, 20 and 50. I was thinking the "service life" of a 50 year old rifleman or sapper might be kind of short even if fit. That's one reason I never reconsidered Combat Arms, I didn't want to end up a liabilty to my unit. It may not be so much a concern for, say, a CSS trade. But I've been wrong before.


----------



## paracowboy

geo said:
			
		

> I know of one particular guy, was a Sgt, para qual, yada, yada.... got out & some dozen years later showed up on his old unit's doorstep looking to get in again... He dropped the lard (+/-50 Lbs) over the summer and started back at the bottom of the pile with a bunch of young 'uns. Instructors were somewhat skeptical @ 1st - didn't like "teaching" someone who had been their Sgt but he persisted, played the game and was a team builder on the course.  He kept up with the PT, he showed troops how to pace themselves.... didn't get "best candidate" but was No 1 in my books......
> Oh yeah - 5 yrws later - he's still in.


awesome. That's the kinda guy that makes you glad to be in.


----------



## geo

.... funny thing is that, to those that knew him then, he hasn't shaken his old nickname "sonny"
The new kids on the block were calling him "gramps" ... they gagged when they started hearing him being called "sonny"


----------



## BernDawg

We had a guy back in 3VP who had retired and re-joined.  When he got back in his son was a Sgt!  His dad then re-retired a few years later at mandatory retirement age as a Mcpl.  I think he was a Sgt the first time.  Some folks around these parts may know who I'm talking about so feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DirtyDog

Well, I finally did it and will be starting my BMQ on Nov. 6.  It's gonna be tough because I'm 29 years old and pretty much outta shape.  I'll get through it though.  Apparently I did well on the aptitude test because the recruiters thought I might want to consider another trade other then the Infantry as I qualified for whatever I chose.  Infantry is what I want though.

Anyway, I'll look around here as much as I can (a little tough on my current 28.8k connection) and pick up what info I can.  But if anybody's got any advice for a grey haired recruit, lemme know.


----------



## Mayhem911

Sounds alot like my story....lol except I'm only 28....lol I've been running my butt off though for the last month, I have about 3 weeks to go and I already feel pretty comfortable with my cardio(going by what I've read on this site). They actually tried to talk my out of infantry also because my score was alittle higher then what I needed(wouldn't tell me what it was though) but my first choice was infantry that's what I wanted and that's what I got.(people tell me I'll regret it later, but I don't care) I'll give it a go anyway.


----------



## DirtyDog

Mayhem911 said:
			
		

> Sounds alot like my story....lol except I'm only 28....lol I've been running my butt off though for the last month, I have about 3 weeks to go and I already feel pretty comfortable with my cardio(going by what I've read on this site). They actually tried to talk my out of infantry also because my score was alittle higher then what I needed(wouldn't tell me what it was though) but my first choice was infantry that's what I wanted and that's what I got.(people tell me I'll regret it later, but I don't care) I'll give it a go anyway.



Heh, ya.  They tried to talk me out of it too somewhat becasue of my test score.  I've also heard from some people I will regret the Infantry, but aslo like you, will give it a go.

I havn't been running though.  Just trying to enjoy my last month of freedom.  Don't have much time between work and other stuff going on either.


----------



## Mayhem911

Trust me.....I don't have too many spare hours in a day either(especially with the "woman" trying to get as much time in as possible) but I'd rather feel most of the pain here while I can so that things might be a little more smooth over there. That way I can just consentrate on keeping other things in order. The less things I give them to yell at me about the better, I know its coming regardless but less is allways better ya know...lol


----------



## Shamrock

Assuming quite a few troops join at 18 and retire after 20 years' service, you can expect to find many a 29 year old in uniform.  Add to that the one army, one standard model.  Those other 29 year olds will have to meet and maintain the same standards any similarly-aged recruit will.


----------



## geo

Shamrock....
20 yrs service is now 25 yrs of service.


----------



## Shamrock

I've cut and pasted that thing about five times, and NOW you correct me?!

I've lied to so many!


----------



## harry8422

i have mentioned this befor it does not matter what your age is as long as you can do the job


----------



## geo

Harry.... I keep saying that to all the young 'uns


----------



## Jed

Absolutely true that it does not matter how old you are as long as you can do the job. But, and it is a big but, The age in your face creates a huge credibility issue, especially in first impressions or with people with a shallow depth of experience. ( dare I say more youthful people)

Whatever your job is, your peers and superiors will not only judge you by your ability but also by your age. You will be expected to have the maturity of your age and experience and the physical capabilty and mental alertness of youth. Weakness or mistakes will not be tolerated or forgiven quite so easily as when you were younger.


----------



## DirtyDog

I'm currently on course with a 40 y/o who's going Infantry (along with the rest of the course).

I'm almost 30 and there are 4-5 guys older then me.


----------



## geo

And you thought you'd be the old fart? 

Hey.... at 40, he can still serve 15-20 and earn a fairly decent pension out of the deal...


----------



## bbereziuk

Interesting bit of history...

The average age of an American combat soldier in WWII was 26 yrs.  The average age in Vietnam was 19!

Generally, the average age of soldiers in voluteer-based (or professional) militaries is considerably higher than conscription forces (for obvious reasons).  For the guys joining in their mid-to-late 20s... you're actually starting to become the norm.  When you look throughout the rest of history... younger soldiers were never usually considered to be the highest quality.. it was the older, more experienced soldiers that created the back-bone of the force.


----------



## BernDawg

Well how about this one?  I recently read a CF published article (can't quite remember the exact one) and the median age of the CF is 38.  Baby-Boomers unite!!  :cdnsalute:
(Yeah I know us boomers are a little older than that but meh.)


----------



## Mike Baker

Zook said:
			
		

> younger soldiers were never usually considered to be the highest quality.. it was the older, more experienced soldiers that created the back-bone of the force.


I am high quality, and polished to a high, streak free shine  Young people unite!!!  :cdnsalute:   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I am high quality, and polished to a high, streak free shine  Young people unite!!!  :cdnsalute:   ;D



Frackin Cadets!    ;D

Couldn't resist Michael.  Sorry.


----------



## Mike Baker

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Frackin Cadets!    ;D
> 
> Couldn't resist Michael.  Sorry.


Best part, is that I'm no cadet  ;D


----------



## BernDawg

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I am high quality, and polished to a high, streak free shine  Young people unite!!!  :cdnsalute:   ;D



Would I be safe in assuming that you are the product of a boomer?  If so you would naturally be well turned out eh?


----------



## brandon-vancouver

Hello 

I'm sixteen, and I finish high school in two years, and after that I want to join the army (one of the parachute companies if I can.) I'm from Vancouver, so i probably oughta join one of the reserves here right, The only one I know is the Royal Westminster Regiment, is there any other ones? After I graduate, what should I do to try and get into a parachute company, or to get into a jump course? Also, what kind of classes should i take in school?

Any other advice anyone has, i'd be very appreciative, thanks very much.

-Brandon


----------



## CougarKing

Well, if you used the search function on this website for "reserve units Vancouver", you would see an older thread called "Canadian Reserve Units:Working List".

Where are you in Vancouver? If you live closer to downtown, (say Kitsilano)- try the Seaforth Highlanders along Burrard- their armory should be pretty easy to spot closer to the Burrard bridge!  

There's also the British Columbia Regiment but they are more Recce and I know you prefer Infantry instead.

http://www.bcregiment.com/

There's also the 12th Service Company in Richmond. 

Do a search, and since you already know about the Royal Westminster Regiment, so I think you have ability to search for the other local reserve units on your own.


----------



## rz350

You can call your local recruiting centre and ask them what units are in your area too. 

For para? I am no expert at all, but for starters, get into an infantry unit, and do very well on your  training courses(BMQ, SQ and your trade course) and get your self into great physical shape.


----------



## brandon-vancouver

Ah, I wished I lived closer to downtown, I'm from Port Coquitlam, way out in the suburbs. I go to Vancouver all the time though, it isn't such a bad commute.


----------



## Steenburg

I was just wondering, since I am a new member and this is my first post if anyone had info on the CFs policy on re-enlistment of former soldiers. I have no idea if the CF could use me or even want me for that matter since I am now 45 years of age> When I left the forces in 1986 the recruit limit was age 25. Now I hear thats all changed. I was in the 1st Battalion P.P.C.L.I. from 1980 t0 1986. and I know that todays infantry have had a complete change from wepions to uniforms for that matter. But it looks now as though the CF might be in need of some former now older guys? If anyone has any info on this I would appreceate it. I now live in Hatzic B.C. and there is no recruting office around here and most info pages on the net seem to deal with new first time recruits with a long term future ahead of them. Thanks.

Thomas


----------



## Michael OLeary

Steenburg said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, since I am a new member and this is my first post if anyone had info on the CFs policy on re-enlistment of former soldiers. I have no idea if the CF could use me or even want me for that matter since I am now 45 years of age> When I left the forces in 1986 the recruit limit was age 25. Now I hear thats all changed. I was in the 1st Battalion P.P.C.L.I. from 1980 t0 1986. and I know that todays infantry have had a complete change from wepions to uniforms for that matter. But it looks now as though the CF might be in need of some former now older guys? If anyone has any info on this I would appreceate it. I now live in Hatzic B.C. and there is no recruting office around here and most info pages on the net seem to deal with new first time recruits with a long term future ahead of them. Thanks.
> 
> Thomas



Here is one thread to start wih discussing reenrollment:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30089.0.html

The search function can turn up more.


----------



## brandon-vancouver

I don't know if I prefer to join the Infantry over Recce. I don't know much about either, which do you reccomend? 

Is it possible (and a relatively not difficult path) to join the BC Regiment, and take the parachutist course while with that unit, and then after I graduate high school, transfer to a regular army infantry unit?

Thanks very much
-Brandon


----------



## noneck

I'd suggest that you join a reserve  infantry unit and get a taste and then decide from there. If you don't like being tired, cold , wet and hungry (*PRes exclaimer* Frm Weekend Ex's)  ...then the infantry probably ain't for you!

Both the Seaforth's and the Westies are great units. We work in conjunction a lot. I would suggest from your location that the Westies would be easier to get to. Give MCpl SANDULAK a call at the Westies recruiting and he will sort you out. He monotors this site so he may give you a shout via PM.

My two bits
Noneck


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

...and with that great advice, I would say that now it's up to another potential recruit to take the advice and act upon it. 
Locked, usual caveats.


----------



## DavidFM

I am 42, and I'll be 43 in August. I have already begun the process of compiling my documents, etc., to apply for a direct-entry officer position in the Canadian Armed Forces. I have seen the minimum physical requirements needed to be considered, and quite frankly, they're laughable. I'm interested in entering the military police force, as my schooling was in criminology. I also wouldn't mind at all being posted overseas, particularly Afghanistan. I've just returned to Canada after having lived and worked in Asia for the past 18 years (Japan for 15, Thailand for 3). Japanese is my second language, and I can also get by in French, German, and Thai. I have had experience leading, and I'm a real team player. I never quit. I've worked in myriad jobs over the course of my life, but one of the things I haven't done is to serve my country, as my father did in Korea at the age of 23 (he retired a full Colonel with 36 years of service). I think I have a lot to offer the CAF. I am also in the best shape of my life. It would seem a real shame not to be considered because of my age. All comments, suggestions, or tips on how to improve my chances would be greatly appreciated. Thank you kindly.


----------



## BC Old Guy

DavidFM -
            At your age you don't have to worry about age being a problem for enrolment.

   Keep up your physical fitness and training.  The standards are minimum standards, and are based on what level of fitness is needed to start an intense physical fitness program.  The better fitness level you have when you go to training the better you will do.

   Being somewhat older myself, I find that my recovery time after exercising/overexercising is much longer than it was when I was in my 20s, but that if I keep up a good level of fitness then I don't have to worry as much about additional stresses/injuries.

       Enrolling as a MP Officer will see you go through the MP assessment board, which uses tests and criteria similar to any other police force.  There are not that many positions for this occupation, and there is a fair bit of interest.  Take a look at other occupations to see if there is a second or third option that would interest you.

Good Luck.


----------



## DavidFM

BC Old Guy,

Thanks for the encouragement. I should have all my documents ready by next week. I popped into the recruitment centre today to ask about officer selection times, and he basically said that if I put my application in next week, I'd probably be looking at around October/November for my first interview. I'm ready NOW. I want to get over to Afghanistan to do my part, but I'm really looking forward to the basic and other training that's required to get in. My Dad said that they're already training reserves now to deploy in a year's time, so I'm not even sure we're going to be there when I would be ready to go, assuming, of course, that they accept me. I've also indicated an interest in PR, where my communication skills may come in handy. This (the CF) is where I'd like to finish my working career, as I said in my last post, I've done pretty much everything imagineable, but I've yet had the honour/privelege of serving my country. Also, I know I'm a good leader, and I look forward to guiding the younger recruits through what is likely going to be a tough process. Not just the physical stuff (I am 42 after all), but more about the mental fortitude and wisdom to tackle such a unique occupation. Anyway, thanks again for the words of encouragement. I'll let you know how everything turns out. Cheers.


----------



## dardt

DavidFM said:
			
		

> I am 42, and I'll be 43 in August. I have already begun the process of compiling my documents, etc., to apply for a direct-entry officer position in the Canadian Armed Forces. I have seen the minimum physical requirements needed to be considered, and quite frankly, they're laughable. I'm interested in entering the military police force, as my schooling was in criminology. I also wouldn't mind at all being posted overseas, particularly Afghanistan. I've just returned to Canada after having lived and worked in Asia for the past 18 years (Japan for 15, Thailand for 3). Japanese is my second language, and I can also get by in French, German, and Thai. I have had experience leading, and I'm a real team player. I never quit. I've worked in myriad jobs over the course of my life, but one of the things I haven't done is to serve my country, as my father did in Korea at the age of 23 (he retired a full Colonel with 36 years of service). I think I have a lot to offer the CAF. I am also in the best shape of my life. It would seem a real shame not to be considered because of my age. All comments, suggestions, or tips on how to improve my chances would be greatly appreciated. Thank you kindly.



It was mentioned you just returned to Canada after living out of Country for several years. You may be in for some significant delays in having to have a pre-security evaluation, check with you're local CFRC on current requirements (In Canada residence time / wait times for pre-security evaluations). Just wanted to mention it because it slows a lot of people's processing down if they have lived out of Country. Good luck with you're application.


----------



## DavidFM

Thank you. I was somewhat concerned about that myself, as they ask in the application if I've lived in Canada for the past 10 consecutive years. My Dad, however, says it shouldn't be a factor. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Thanks for the information. Cheers.


----------



## John007

Hey,
	My names John, I'm 16 years old as of this day, and on February 27th I'll be turning 17. It's come to my attention after quite a bit of extensive research that the army provides an excellent
opportunity to further enrich your abilities and skills through joining the reserves. Both myself and a good buddy of mind have 100% commited to joining the reserves this summer upon qualification 
from the recruiting office. Since we've made that decision and for the next five month, we're following a very strict training regime and diet to further develop our physical and mental health. We are 
not doing this for the money, not in the least bit, both of us feel its our obligation to serve our country. My buddy wants to develop a long term career in the military and pursue a post-secondary
education through possibly RMC, and I myself have it set in my mind to become a Medical Officer (My older brother is a heart surgeon/Intensive care specialist in Thunder Bay so it runs in my family), 
and my academic average certainly permits such an ambition. 

Two of my Co-Workers are enlisted in the reseveres and have been since they were my age, they are now in their 20s, and both have provided a great deal of information and explained the incentives to joining. 
Although one of them said going from a civilian to soldier is the hardest yet at the same time most rewarding experiance he has ever had the opportunity to be apart of.

So both of us are pretty much 100% sure about it and feel confident in our current physical fitness to join. Now on to the serious question I myself have to ask:
	I myself am Armenian, it's a small hardly ever heard of country in south-eastern Europe sharing very similar ideals and culture as Greece. Both my friend and I are born and raised Catholics, 
attending Catholic school since inception into primary education. I do not consider myself apart of a visible minority, but I may at times be confused with one, and as such have seen and heard offensive
and duragatory comments in my life, predominatly because at a Catholic school 95% of us are European. I do not tolerate racism or discrimination in any form, I can never in my life believe that a man
women or child can justify hate, actual hate against a group of people based on merits of Culture, Geographical and socio-economical background, race, religion and gender. That being said, I'm aware
of the army's SHARP program, I'm aware racism is not tolerated and commend a strong effort against racism. I want to honestly know, from anyone on these forums, their oppinion on the topic, have you in all honesty witnessed 
racism or prejudice, having taken part in or seen it happen against any group of people based on race, religion, colour, etc. in the reserves or armed forces regardless of the fact that it is not tolerated.

That is the only thing left for me to determine in my decision, because the absolute last thing I would want in my life is to enter the armed forces and leave because I see that kind of treatment happen, and
from that, a destroyed career as a Medical Officer, an occupation to my understanding is in high demand, and a shattered hope in the great Multicultural country Canada is.

I appreciate all input on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## 1feral1

The only colour the army sees is green.

However, don't go throwing the race card around, or using who you are as a chip on your shoulder. It won't work.

Armenian born or Canadian born (not that it matters)? Either way, perhaps refer to yourself as Canadian with Armenian hetritage.

I am Canadian born, but an Australian citizen, and I refer to myself being Australian, but of Canadian heritage.

We are who we are, but putting your past over your present, I do not feel is not positive thinking.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## John007

Thanks for your advice, I'd never use the race card for any reason, again I don't even consider myself a visible minority, and I am Canadian born, but I just wanted to know if it ever happens. 



			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> The only colour the army sees is green.
> 
> However, don't go throwing the race card around, or using who you are as a chip on your shoulder. It won't work.
> 
> Armenian born or Canadian born (not that it matters)? Either way, perhaps refer to yourself as Canadian with Armenian hetritage.
> 
> I am Canadian born, but an Australian citizen, and I refer to myself being Australian, but of Canadian heritage.
> 
> We are who we are, but putting your past over your present, I do not feel is not positive thinking.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes


----------



## John007

Another question I have, rather than clogging up the boards I'll ask it here.

For Medical studies, is it 5 or 7 years of mandatory service after education is over?
Im most likely committed to working my lifetime in the army if I become a Medical Officer, but I could not seem to find a definate answer.


----------



## Loachman

That question, and similar ones, are best asked at recruiting centres - although somebody here will undoubtedly know.

As for your question concernng discrimination and racism, none of us can guarantee that you will not encounter it in the CF. There are, after all, jerks everywhere. I do believe that we hold ourselves to a higher standard than society in general in that regard, as in most areas, and extrememly few of us would tolerate any display of discrimination other than that based purely upon ability and qualities of character.

It's who you are that counts, not your colour, faith, culture, gender etcetera.


----------



## 1feral1

John007 said:
			
		

> I am Canadian born



There ya go, so why call yourself Armenian first, if you were born in Canada? As far as I am concerned, Canadians are simply that, Canadian. No wonder why Canada has issues.


----------



## geo

Heh.... given that Africa is where man learnt how to walk..... 
should we say that we are all afro-__________

NO

We are what we are... NOW.
With migrations, we are far from being anything like our ancestors.

We are Canadian.... nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## milley

Hello. I've been searching through these forums, and I have a few questions. I'm sorry if some of these are repeative (or if this is in the wrong forum), but I've tried looking for the answers I've been seeking....
Just some background, I'm a female who is almost 16 years old (May). I've only reciently (within the last year) really concidered a career in the CF. Part of this is because of the gr. 10 Canadian History course, but with everything I've reciently learned in that, and everything that is going on right now, I really feel that I want to do my duty for my country as other soldiers now and in the past have done, ya know?

But anyway, we will just start simply, I guess....What should I do to make myself as prepared as possible to join the Forces in the future? And what would you suggest I do to make this dream of mine possible? 

For now, I have joined Cadets....I think in some people's opinion this seems to be useless, but I thought it would at least be somewhere to start... I have been looking in to doing Co-op with school (probably during gr.12) with the Reserves (I think)... and I have also looked in to going to RMC after I complete high school, but I don't know if this is a good choice for me, as I would love to be an Infantry Officer, at this point of researching everything. 

Oh, and a final question...the regiment that is in my city is the 21 Royal Highlanders...what does this mean, exactly (uhm, I guess I mean, what is the difference of a "highlander" regiment)?

I think thats all for now...Thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Hi Milley,

Welcome.  I admire your enthusiasm, and your choice for a career.

However, you are better served by being directed to the right place rather than a bunch of people re-posting what has been said before.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.0.html


That is a good area to start.

Let me know if this helps, and if you need anymore info, please feel free to PM me or any of the other Moderators to help guide you in the right direction.

As for Highlanders, well they are the Cooler soldiers, in my opinion. 

dileas

tess


----------



## dave NL

hello.

I am currently 16 years old (17 on April 17) and am planning to join the reserves on my birthday.  I wanted to join the military ever since i could remember. I am about 170 pounds and 5'11" and in pretty good shape(except a few pounds overweight) . I am planning to join with my friend who is also interested.  I am up for a challenge physical and metal and wish to know what the reserves are like.  I wanted to know if you guys/girls think i am old enough to join or have any tips on how to get in better shape before i join, or things i should know before i join so i don't make a fool of myself.  I am wondering how long it takes from when you sign the documents to when you are a member and work there. 

I live in St. Johns Newfoundland so i guess i would be joining The Royal Newfoundland Regiment if that's where reservists go.

Thanks for your input.  

P.S. Also curious how i have to cut my hair to join.


----------



## muskrat89

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Yrys

dave NL said:
			
		

> Also curious how i have to cut my hair to join.



You can but *don't have to* cut it, it's donr the first day, from what I've read around here...


----------



## Neill McKay

dave NL said:
			
		

> I live in St. Johns Newfoundland so i guess i would be joining The Royal Newfoundland Regiment if that's where reservists go.



There are other units in St. John's that you may want to look at:  36 Service Battalion, 56 Engineer Squadron, and, if you're at all interested in looking at the Naval Reserve, HMCS CABOT.



> P.S. Also curious how i have to cut my hair to join.



Men in the CF have to keep their hair neat -- off the ears and neck, and not in any bizarre style.  You may have to get it cut very short for basic training (depending on the course and location) but after that you'll find that conforming to the regulations for hairstyle isn't difficult to do.  In all cases, you'll be told about the requirements once you join.  Before you join my only suggestion would be that you keep it neat as you would for a job interview.


----------



## tyrone120

I am wondering if 30 years of age is too old to join? I'm in good shape and would like to serve my country.      Thank-you


----------



## Shamrock

No, 30 is hardly too old to join.


----------



## breezie

I'll be 36 at the end of this year, and I'm heading off for my first year at RMC this August. As long as you are fit, I think being older has it's advantages. I know I'm more patient, have more skills, and am a lot more determined than when I was 18!! ;D


----------



## tyrone120

Thank-you For the replies. The information on this site is informative and accurate so far, I look forward to visiting again for future information. Thanks again.


----------



## 1feral1

You are only as old as you feel.

I left the CF at 35, and joined the Australian Army, and that was going on 14 yrs ago.

Best of luck.


----------



## breezie

Exactly. I'm still waiting to feel like a grown up. If I'm lucky, it'll never happen!


----------



## PMedMoe

I joined the second time around at the age of 30.  And did 10 years at a field unit.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

I think if you look at the Application Process Samples thread, you'll see that there are quite a few 30+ applicants. I applied in February and I'm 36. There are some here who are even older than that. *cough*Ken*cough*  ;D  Being mentally alert and physically fit appear to matter much more than chronological age. Officer candidates in particular tend to be more mature in age from what I have seen in the APS thread I mentioned. Follow your dreams. Life begins at 30!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Lots here on this topic already. Please do a search.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## L + W Infanteer

I apoligize for exhuming this thread and pounding on its chest, but I did a search and couldn't come up with an answer I was looking for. 
To make a long story short, Civy side, I just received a Paramedic Diploma and am probably going to work for an ambulance service in Newfoundland because there's hardly any EMS jobs available here in Ontario. I'm reserve Infantry so I assume I would either transfer to or attach to the Royal Newfoundland Regiment. I want to work for an ambulance service that's close to a place where I could parade. From reading the information page on the Regiment I see there are 4 locations listed: Stephenville, Corner Brook, Grand Falls and St. John's. I was just wondering if that info is current and if all those 4 locations are in fact places that house an armouries where they parade and/or train rather than just HQ's or what have you. Thank you for your help.


----------



## NL_engineer

dave NL said:
			
		

> I live in St. Johns Newfoundland so i guess i would be joining The Royal Newfoundland Regiment if that's where reservists go.



Go to Bld 310 and talk to the recruiter there (and no that is not the RNFLDR recruiter  >) hint hint.


----------



## kincanucks

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_0_1.asp?action=Prov&id=9

You would have to contact the Regiment directly to see if there are any other places but this is what is listed through the CF website.


----------



## DragoonDiver

Hi everyone,

I am 39 years old , and I would like to know if there is many people over 35 going to join forces ( going to bmq ) ?

Does anyone know how many is applying every years? 

Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks

DO a search!  There are enough threads on the age of people joining and how many numbers are applying. For crying out loud!!


----------



## Expat Mike

Good day readers,

  First post.   While I hope and trust that I have done so properly, – I am happy to be corrected if I have not.  There are a few threads that this could be applicable for, but I think this one is not a bad destination.

  Usually it’s best to get to the point.  But I believe that in this case, the responses I (hopefully) receive will be better guided if I provide a little background.  I’m sure I’m not a unique case, but the queries over the choices I will confront if my CF DEO application is successful relate to my background – so please allow me to expand on that a little.

The basics: 38 years old, male, single, dual Canadian/British citizen (born and resident until 1998 in Canada - the latter nationality comes through my dad).  Functionally bilingual (I can speak and read French quite well, but my writing skills are usually only good for emails, not memos) – smattering of other languages from time abroad, physical aspects - .  6,5 ft, 200 pounds, good health – relatively fit for my age and working towards being in appropriate shape for BOTP should my application be successful.

Education: MA International Affairs full scholarship, eleven different scholarships including national awards - research assistantships at CIC and NDHQ, House of Commons when I was in graduate school.  

 I have an application for DEO currently being processed, all my paperwork is in, so I'm currently waiting out the security check (the long one...).  It’s been ten years now that I have been abroad working for the United Nations in Europe, Africa and the Middle East.  I’m the Number Two in our Office currently, my work in my career has mainly involved running teams of specialists in countries in conflict (I'm basically a generalist, the proverbial “Jack of all Trades, Master of None” – I deal with the political, security and administrative aspects of the mission so the specialists can concentrate on doing what it is they are supposed to be doing).  It’s been a great career, allowed me to see and experience many different cultures – I’ve being doing what I loved and am fully aware of my good fortune in life thus far.

I won’t claim that the physical aspects of my work are tough by CF standards – they’re not – but the nature of my work is less separated from the military than are other trades – because I work in the same sort of environment – countries like Iraq and Somalia.  Being in the field, I have to deal with the bureaucrats, the “ministers” of whatever transitional government happens to be in place, the other agency representatives and the baddies – to go where the guns are and talk to the people with guns  To deal with the usual stress that comes from managing multi-million dollar budgets and people from all sorts of cultures to mold them into teams to reach the desired results  - and then every two years or so I uproot my whole life and go somewhere else and start the entire process over somewhere else. And all that is the stuff I love.  I enjoy responsibility, I enjoy forging teams and I enjoy leading those teams and seeing to their security.  Most of my subordinates are much older than me.  But I believe that transparency and consistency in decision-making, respect for the individual and personal integrity iare key – no matter what culture people are from, they recognize and respond to these elements.

But a couple years ago that little voice that we all carry with us began to voice his discomfort with where things were heading. The more I stay in, the more I’m getting away from the above aspects (more hands on) to work with other managers from other agencies on policy, etc.  And unfortunately, although I maintain my respect for the principles and ideals of the UN, this is in far too many instances not a system where the good rise to the top.  Because it’s so hard to be suspended (you practically have to kill a colleague with an axe and be unlucky enough that someone was filming you in the act) – “problems” are transferred with promotion.  So, you end up in meetings and on missions to deal with ever-more important subject with ever-more incompetent people who, not being confident in their own abilities, substitute instead petty-politics for logic/reason and fall all over each other trying to all say something more important than the previous speaker – while the few competent people in the room roll their eyes and plan for a smaller meeting later where they will sort the issue out in a discreet and quiet way.  I haven’t lost my faith per se, but I may have lost my place.  

So, early last year while I was pondering what to do about all this, I ran into a couple ex-CF officers working with the UN. They being brethren Bluenosers and the venue a party, we got into a good chat about life, I voiced my concerns and they both asked whether or not I had considered the Forces. 

This suggestion didn’t take very long to start to work its way into my system.  I’ve worked a lot with the military in my career and have met and been friends with some fine individuals from the CF so it’s not completely unfamiliar territory to me. And like the UN (or what the UN represents to me anyway) – it’s a hell of a lot more than a trade, it’s a calling, a cause.  Having been abroad for so long, I know very well what Canada means to me – because I see how people react to me as a Canadian.  An institution that protects and represents to the high standard the same ideals and values which most of the people I meet in my travels would love to live under is an institution I want to be part of.  And concretely, if I do want to continue, challenge and better both my leadership and personal limits, well there’s not really a better place, is there? 

 Ok, apologies all for taking up your time, now we’re getting to the gist of this. 

I put down three preferences as DEO applicant – Infantry, Intelligence, and Armor since they asked for three.  But really, it’s between the first two.  I  ran into a Air Force Captain at the CFRC whom I knew in high school and undergrad the day I dropped off my paperwork while I was on leave in Canada last spring, so we chatted for a while in his office - I told him I wanted Infantry but he suggested that I reflect on this a bit - he thought intelligence was the way to go for me due to my experience and background – plus he (quite rightly I imagine) said that running around with the young 20-somethings full of piss and vinegar through all the various training phases might be a bit much – coming in a later age as I would be, he suggested that its probably best to concentrate on my strengths.

What he said does seem to make sense. But I would love have the informed opinion of those of you who might offer some advice on this one – is pursuing Infantry Officer a reasonable choice or more a Quixotic tilt at the windmill considering I will likely be 39 when I hit BOTP (fingers crossed that the security check doesn’t go over 18 months)?  To prepare, train and lead men and women (who are someone’s sons, daughters, husbands, wives, brothers and sisters) might not be the ultimate responsibility but if there’s a bigger one I have trouble seeing it.  I believe that I do have the maturity,  intelligence and integrity for this which comes from my life experience to date - strengths I feel I can bring to command - and I know when I do something my standards are high – I fail at times like we all do – but I always give my best.  Part of my success in the UN has been in how I just seem to naturally adapt well with other cultures, I genuinely enjoy this and I would like to be able to apply it in my work with the CF – I assume I might get to apply this more with the Infantry in dealing with civilian populations (i.e. winning minds), be it at home or abroad than with Intelligence – since they are by definition frontline and in greater contact with local populations, be they foreign citizens encountered while patrolling or Canadian when assisting in disaster relief, etc. 

Of course, at the end of the day I’ll have to decide what I want to push for myself – but it never hurts to better informed. So if someone has a pointer or two, they will be well received.  
  
I hope I haven’t exceeded any posting length requirements here…thanks for sticking with me.  And two thumbs up to Army.ca; it’s a great site and a great resource.

Mike

PS: The “Expat” in Expat Mike is a reference to “Expatriate” and not “Ex-PPCLI” – I hadn’t thought of this connection when first joining.  Let me know if this is an unwritten breach of protocol, and I’ll be happy to change my username.


----------



## ark

Expat Mike said:
			
		

> I put down three preferences as DEO applicant – Infantry, Intelligence, and Armor since they asked for three.



Just because you have three spots does not mean you have to fill them all (unless something has changed very recently). If there is a trade you are not motivated to perform, take it away.  You can even have only one choice if that is what you want to do.

Since you have traveled a lot, it may take some time before your sec clearance goes through so be patient. 

Good luck with your application, you seem to be a great candidate.


----------



## Expat Mike

Cheers Arc - I would imagine that come interview time, they want to see a candidate that knows what they want.  I would. 

As for the security clearance, yes, I think I might need to be patient.  I've been to a lot of funny places, and most of them aren't tourist destinations.  I figure if I was doing security checks, I'd find them quite boring in general, so when I came across an "interesting" file, I'd have some fun with it.   Hopefully they'll keep it under 2 years though.

Mike


----------



## Marinero2008

Expat Mike said:
			
		

> I put down three preferences as DEO applicant – Infantry, Intelligence, and Armor since they asked for three.  But really, it’s between the first two.



You can easily drop the third choice. Just call your CFRC up and tell them. I have done it myself few weeks ago. I had them remove the choice I wasn't sure about from my application. They had no problem with that. It is better to do it at the beginning of the process than being offered a job you are not sure you want to do.

GOOD LUCK with your application process!


----------



## mdh

Ex-Pat Mike,

Keep in mind that you're going to start at the very bottom as a junior officer.  That's okay when you're in your early 20s - it's a lot less okay when you're heading toward 40 and you've presumably established yourself in a civilian career with solid experience and a highly developed sense of your own abilities and accomplishments and individuality.  With a rather exotic background like yours that might be a tough transition. 

In that sense, your physical abilities are probably less of an issue than the potential culture shock of transitioning to military life.  Negotiating with armed "baddies" in Somalia is a long way from being the duty officer for the night in garrison or doing mundane paperwork or some other dreary secondary duty. (And please note that the CF can be just as bureaucratic as the UN.) 

You might want think long and hard about what you're really trying to achieve and what your expectations are -- especially if you don't have any prior military experience. It might be some time before you're doing anything close to what you're doing now on tour with the CF (if ever). 

As a rule, the Combat Arms are a young person's game, and Int is tough to get into off the street (search the site...there's lot of info here on all the careers you're considering). 

ps... You may want to consider public affairs officer too. Good luck.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Ex-Pat,

I have just come from working in an infantry Battalion.  There are two "new" officers there that are 36 and 37 respectively.  The former is extremely fit, and the latter I would judge to be of average fitness.  Both will make the most of their command opportunities while they have them, and no doubt have useful, productive and fulfilling careers.  The key difference between them and you is that their work experience to date consisted of the Reserves - and much of that full time - but it sounds like your work experience is relatively applicable.  So is it doable?  Yes.

One factor you may want to consider is the eligibility for a pension.  The pension these days kicks in at 25 years of service (and at that point is is worth 50% of your annual salary) - but it is impossible to stay in beyond 60.  As such, you will not be able to fully benefit from a pension - you will however receive a lump sum gratuity on retirement (and I may have this wrong - someone will sort me out if I do...) that is based on the contributions that you have made to the program.

Having said all of that, you are old enough (and more importantly experienced enough) to know that life is too short to take a pass on something that you really want to do.  I would say go for it!

Dave


----------



## MAJONES

Have to agree with MDR, he and I were in similar positions.  You'll find the maturity and experience that you bring to the job will help you.  You may also find the physical training part of the job a bit challenging, but it is do-able provided you work at it.  On the down side you will be a junior officer for quite some time and you will have to get used to taking orders from 20somethings that are (sometimes) still getting used to exercising authority.


----------



## Expat Mike

MDH and Majones – sorry for the late reply to your posts – busy week. The two of you pretty much hit the nail on the head of what I anticipated would be the major issue – namely the difference between my current level of responsibilities and those I would be dealing with as a junior officer.  Having read quite a few posts on the site, when let’s say individuals who might not have well researched beforehand breeze easily past all those minor items like basic and phase training and their first few promotions to headfirst jump into “so, tell me, when I’m company commander and we’re surrounded on the hill, can I still use a bayonet?” and then of course get politely but firmly slapped down for it, I was a bit leery of just jumping in and starting off with the whole “so, when I’m an officer” speech.  But there it is, you nailed it.  

Dave (PPCLI Guy) made a good point about the pension – which is to be considered but he rightly pointed that life is too short to take a pass on what you want – I agree and it’s worrying about what’s going to happen tomorrow is no reason for standing today if you’ve already weighed your options. But the question of whether I can handle the responsibility “culture shock” is certainly a serious issue.  I am sure I will be far too concerned with other things during basic and the following trainings to even notice, but it will likely hit during the first posting.  I guess the best I can do now is just let that question sit in my craw for a bit, I’ll chew on it and reflect on it and see what the inner voice has to say – he’s usually pretty good about such things .  I believe I have a lot to give, and while I realize I have to jump through the same hoops like everyone else, it would be unfortunate if want of a role commensurate with my experience became an issue down the line.  Maybe this favours more my second choice INT (notwithstanding MDH’s point that it’s tough to get into off the street) in that it might keep my mind more occupied, but I might be off base on thinking that.

Thanks for the pointers guys.


----------



## mdh

> Maybe this favours more my second choice INT (notwithstanding MDH’s point that it’s tough to get into off the street) in that it might keep my mind more occupied, but I might be off base on thinking that.



Expat Mike, 

Don't forget Public Affairs Officer (PAO) as a possible choice too. I don't know if you've had any experience with media, but if you do, your background might be a very good fit for PAO. Have a look at this recruiting link below and click on the media video - it's a bit dated but it gives some useful information. 

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=66&bhcp=1#

Cheers, mdh


----------



## NovaScotiaNewfie

Stephenville, Corner Brook and Grand Falls are 2nd Batallion or the RNR. St. John's is first Batallion. Paramedice service in NL is different from other provinces. As far as I know the one's I've seen home aroun the Stephenville, Corner Brook area are not run by the government, they seem to be run by "private" companies.  Here in NS it falls under the provincal Government I assume Emergeny Heath Services I think EHS. In Stephenville the Ambulances I've seen were Russell's - scary part is the garage they operate out of is attached to the Russell's Funeral Home ..

Just a few facts and good luck if you join the RNR. A very long and proud history to the Regiment.


----------



## jmcd902

Hello there everybody, this is my first post so i might as well start off by telling you guys and girls a little about myself.
I am 16 years old, i live in Lower Sackville, Nova Scotia, i dropped out of school with 5 credits (the min required to join army), i knew that i wanted to be in the army ever since i started army cadets at 11 or 12, and i love my country.. CANADA ALL THE WAY BABY!   
btw please don't tell me about how i should have stayed in school.. i know i should have but i got caught up in drugs and partying and it f***ed me up big time.. but now all that is in my past and i can all ways go back to school if i feel like i need to.. drugs are bad, mmkay

so its my birthday on the 21st and im pumped to go to the local recruiting office and sign up for the infantry but i have a few questions..

1) I'm really worried about failing the CFAT.. i did the practice test that is on the forces website and only had a little bit of trouble with the math section.. everything else was pretty easy.. but im no good at math (like.. stupid when it comes to math lol) so should i be worried about failing? i have a feeling questions are going to be a lot harder on the real CFAT.

2) this is a follow up to my first question.. i have no grade 10 math and ill tell you why.. in grade ten my math was going to be in the second semester but at the end of the first semester me and my family ended up moving across town and therefor i had a new school... so when i went to register and pick courses for the new school they told me that the grade 10 math courses were all filled up so i was going to have to take grade 10 math and grade 11 math next year when im in grade 11.. is this going to affect me getting in to the army? if so i would like to know if anybody knows of anything i can do to get my grade 10 math without going back to school...

3) I'm a little out of shape (i think im around 165-175 pounds and 6 feet tall).. if i got on the floor right now i can force myself to do 20 push-ups and i can do around 30 sit-ups.. also im getting a pair of running shoes within the week so ill be starting to run soon which shouldnt be that much of a problem because i love to bike and in the summer i do it all the time.. should i start getting more serious about getting in shape? if so what do you suggest i start doing.

i really want to make a good impression on my recruiter because i don't think they like dropouts with the min requirements very much
thank you for taking the time to read my post.. any comments would be very helpful to me


----------



## Michael OLeary

Here are three links from the Recruiting FAQ to start your reading adventure:

CFAT

Fitness

Education

We also have an effective Search Function.  Explore the features that let you search in specific forum sections relevant to your search and for newer posts.


----------



## Teeps74

The minimum credits required to join the reserves is ten, not five.

We do accept that people make mistakes in the past, and I applaud your honesty. You must remain honest, however, be honest with yourself... Is the past really the past at your age? 16 is a time where we do occasionally go out, and mess things up.

If things do not go well at the recruiting centre, do not lose hope... Instead, ask "What can I do to make myself a better candidate?". Ask this question of the recruiter, follow his/her advice, and then come back and try again.

For your questions... One at a time:



> 1) I'm really worried about failing the CFAT.. i did the practice test that is on the forces website and only had a little bit of trouble with the math section.. everything else was pretty easy.. but im no good at math (like.. stupid when it comes to math lol) so should i be worried about failing? i have a feeling questions are going to be a lot harder on the real CFAT.



I take off my boots to count past ten. I still got the Aptitude test down no worries (16 years ago, but alas, there it is, I passed... Despite my lack of acumen in math). Practice your math more, and see if you can do a little bit better on the math portion. I myself hate doing math, but hey... I still practice, and force myself to learn it the best I can.



> 2) this is a follow up to my first question.. i have no grade 10 math and ill tell you why.. in grade ten my math was going to be in the second semester but at the end of the first semester me and my family ended up moving across town and therefor i had a new school... so when i went to register and pick courses for the new school they told me that the grade 10 math courses were all filled up so i was going to have to take grade 10 math and grade 11 math next year when im in grade 11.. is this going to affect me getting in to the army? if so i would like to know if anybody knows of anything i can do to get my grade 10 math without going back to school...



You need grade ten math I am afraid. Going back to school is the prefered way... But I am not a preacher, so I will eave it at that... Other ways of gaining highschool credits include "night schools" or adult learning centres. They can be found in the yellow pages. An example from Toronto would be Shore Centre for Learning, I am afraid I can not help you with your area, I did a quick 411 search and came up empty... This does not mean they do not exist (you may approach your former high school counsellor for this information, they are usually knowledgeable about these things).



> 3) I'm a little out of shape (i think im around 165-175 pounds and 6 feet tall).. if i got on the floor right now i can force myself to do 20 push-ups and i can do around 30 sit-ups.. also im getting a pair of running shoes within the week so ill be starting to run soon which shouldnt be that much of a problem because i love to bike and in the summer i do it all the time.. should i start getting more serious about getting in shape? if so what do you suggest i start doing.



Do a site search here for fitness programs. There are lots of them here, some designed by very knowledgeable people who can take a person from not being able to do one push-up, to doing 50-100 push-ups... Lots of other programs as well to address all your fitness needs here. Follow them, and in no time, you will be in the shape of your life.

Good luck... If you have the patience, and the willingness to follow direction, I am sure that you will get in. You may not make it this year, but do not lose hope. Stay on it, stay on yourself, and do what it is you want to do for yourself.


----------



## rod_barolo

First let me say that this seems like a great site and that I have nothing but the deepest respect
for the brave men and women that serve our country.  I am 53 but in great shape - finished my last ultra-marathon in third and would shoot for going the 2.4 km  run thing in way under 10 minutes and can do more than 50 pushups.  I also thrive on excitement.  I much prefer climbing over golf.  My last major vacation was 2 months of travel up remote reaches of the Amazon jungle.  But more importantly, I would like to do a little payback to my great country.  While left of centre in politics, I detest brain dead liberals that somehow think  that social progress can be achieved by slandering our honourable generals as war criminals. I liked when some of the posters said that it is the soldier that gave us freedom of speech or ridiculed the delusional idiots for thinking it was possible to pick up a turd by the clean end.  I could not agree more that it is so wrong for 40% of Afghangani children to die by age 5 or for women to be stoned to death for peeking out from under that black veil.  Being a man and doing something about it means more than just watching a Michael Moore film.
I do have a degree and a strong science background so feel fairly confident about being able to meet any of the educational challenges of medic training.  I would also be happy to go the officer route in the infantry or armour. I certainly do not want to look like an idiot with a mid life crisis.  Any info or helpful  advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mercury

There is a soldier serving with the PPCLI, 3rd Bn who is 57, go for it.


----------



## George Wallace

Your only problem if you wait a couple of years, is to complete all your training and still have time to serve before you reach CRA.  If you wait until you are 57, that only leaves you three years to complete BMQ, SQ and then a Trade before CRA.  If you are 53 and want to go the officer route, you may find that you will not be accepted, as you have not got the years left to complete all your training, before being employable and do your obligated service time.


----------



## ArmyRick

I have to disagree with some of what I have seen so far. I am involved in the trg system on the side of 031 Infantry and I'll tell you what I have seen, no PC BS.
Most of the guys over the age 35 that join the infantry don't get through training and usually end up with some sort of TCAT or PCAT situation. I said most not all. It is too bad but the reality is that the body don't bounce back as well as you get older. I am finding this out as a 35 year old sergeant (hopefully I will be a WO within the year). 

Alot of these TCAT/PCAT Infantry candidates that are sitting in the system are not weak or out of shape either. Remember in a simple situation like rolling your ankle or bruising your knee, I have seen it countless times where the 20 year old gets 3-5 days to recover and he is good but the older guy needs 2-3 weeks.

On a flip side, one of the most fittest soldiers I ever put through DP1 infantry was 38 at the time and after giving her on the course during the day (even during CQC Trg) he would be in the gym pumping iron at night.

You really have to evauluate your own situation and be brutally honest with yourself. If you have suffered any injury that may bite you again and your an older troop, stay away from the combat arms. Thats my 2.3567 cents.


----------



## geo

If you plan to join, I would suggest that you step on it.... IIRC there has to be room for at least 5 years of service before mandatory retirement age... which can go to 60 if you are fit enough & there is sufficient need.  For those who are interested, you can eek out another 5 years while working for the cadet movement.


----------



## rod_barolo

Well to the 27 year old "kid" , I went in to the recruiting office to see what the age limit for the reserves was.  The recruiter told me that basically that there was no age limit even in the regular forces.  A second recruiter told me the same thing.  I am 53 and have nothing but the greatest respect for the men and women in the forces.  I seriously hope these recruiters are not wasting my time in the name of political correctness.  It is not some mid age crisis thing - I am serious about going regular.  I guess I am in better than average shape.  I would not be surprised if I was below 8 minutes on the run .   The last time I tried one of those step test things at the Y, the guy gave up and said he could not really chart me since my pulse would not change. Two years ago I could bench 100 pounds over my body weight and break 100 on push ups.  I also have a degree with some pretty outstanding grades.  Getting paid (albeit not a huge amount) to stay fit and do crazy exciting things is one of the appealing things about the Forces.  Just who in the hell made that rule " You get old. you get fat, you sit on the chair and watch TV"?


----------



## geo

There are no formal age limits with respect to when you join.
There are formal maximum age limits with respect to when you must retire.
At present, the basic retirement age is 55 BUT, if you are healthy & fit, you can request that retirement age be bumped back to 60... so on the age front, you are young enough.

However, thing is, once you join, you have to / should to (at least) be able to serve for a certain length of time to make it all worthwhile.  So... if enrollment takes 6 months and initial training takes 18 months (from start to finish) you're already up to 55.....

(trust me, I know.... I'm 54)


----------



## GUNS

Geo, 54, just a young pup yet.


----------



## Hogie

I would check with the recruiting centre to see how many credits you need and if it matters what they are in...for example on PEI it is 6 high school credits, it varies from province to province.  

However, go ahead and apply, be honest, and do your best...that's all you can do and nothing can stop you from actually applying.  If there is a problem they will let you know, and deal with it.


----------



## HeadLamp

Here in Halifax, Nova Scotia the recruiter told me that you only need 5 credits to qualify.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From the Recruiting Site:

Enrolment - Eligibility

The Army is an equal opportunity employer. All branches of the Canadian Forces are open to men and women. We do have certain criteria that must be met. All employers do. Here are the Basic Eligibility requirements. 

Your Must:

be a Canadian citizen 
be at least 17 years old (16 years old to apply to the Reserves, with parents permission) 
*have a minimum grade 10 or Secondary III (QC) education * 
meet all medical and enrolment standards 
successfully complete the pre-enrolment fitness evaluation and aptitude test (This fitness evaluation is for Reserve candidates and
component transfer from Reserve to Regular force only)


----------



## TCBF

GUNS said:
			
		

> Geo, 54, just a young pup yet.



- More than one 54 year-old young pup around, too...

  8)


----------



## geo

heh.... suddenly I feel like a youngish pup again....

Thanks guys ;D


----------



## jmcd902

thanks to all who replied 

be a Canadian citizen    _check_
be at least 17 years old (16 years old to apply to the Reserves, with parents permission)    _will be 17 in little over a week _
*have a minimum grade 10 or Secondary III (QC) education *     _finished grade 10 but dont have grade 10 math..does this still count as my grade 10? (i have 5 credits)_  
meet all medical and enrolment standards    _ i dont think i'll have a problem here_
successfully complete the pre-enrolment fitness evaluation and aptitude test    _also shouldn't have a problem with this_


so.. do i qualify or not?

p.s. i hope i score some brownie points if i go in to see the recruiter on my b-day


----------



## George Wallace

jmcd902 said:
			
		

> thanks to all who replied
> 
> be a Canadian citizen    _check_
> be at least 17 years old (16 years old to apply to the Reserves, with parents permission)    _will be 17 in little over a week _
> *have a minimum grade 10 or Secondary III (QC) education *     _finished grade 10 but dont have grade 10 math..does this still count as my grade 10? (i have 5 credits)_
> meet all medical and enrolment standards    _ i dont think i'll have a problem here_
> successfully complete the pre-enrolment fitness evaluation and aptitude test    _also shouldn't have a problem with this_
> 
> 
> so.. do i qualify or not?
> 
> p.s. i hope i score some brownie points if i go in to see the recruiter on my b-day




Perhaps you should read FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA ?  once again.  Read over the age requirement again, especially the part that states what you must have if you are not 18 years of age.


----------



## jmcd902

You must be 17 years of age to join the Regular Forces, and have Parental Consent.    _check_

and ill call the recruit center tomorrow to find out about my situation concerning my grade 10 math


----------



## danchapps

There was a guy on my sister platoon when I was in St- Jean last year that was 52 I believe, and trust me, that guy made ALL of of the young guys look like a bag of hammers the whole course. If you go into BMQ with the right frame of mind you will succeed without issue, being extremely fit is a great bonus.


----------



## gaspasser

After just talking to a Recruiter this afternoon, took my 18 year old for a chit-chat, YOU must be 16 with parent's consent and grade 10...and that's just to qualify for cook or infantry!  I would heavily suggest you go back to SHS and take some courses and get you graduation certificate!  
On a personal note, I remustered a few years back and my high school math marks came back to haunt me...luckily I have some life skills to cover that.
We don't care about your drugs and bad habits...so long as you're not still in that life!  But we do request that you're smart and know which end of the rifle the bullets come out!!!!
Take the advise here and go back to school.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## rod_barolo

Again thanks so much for your service to my great country and all the helpful advice.  And, if any of you who were kind enough to take the time to give me your input run into an old soldier named Rod FRASER ( barolo is another story), I owe you a drink.


----------



## GUNS

It's to bad that age is the deciding factor when soldiering is concerned. I know its required to maintain certain standards within the military but from conversations with former soldiers, both men and women, almost all would resign up or would have stayed in longer(forever).

Civilians have know idea how hard it is for military personnel to hang up their uniforms for the last time.  Civilians retire, soldiers are just on extended leave.


----------



## Danjanou

GUNS said:
			
		

> Civilians have know idea how hard it is for military personnel to hang up their uniforms for the last time.  Civilians retire, soldiers are just on extended leave.



Thanks you just made this not quite young pups day.


----------



## Boca

geo said:
			
		

> There are no formal age limits with respect to when you join.
> There are formal maximum age limits with respect to when you must retire.
> At present, the basic retirement age is 55 BUT, if you are healthy & fit, you can request that retirement age be bumped back to 60... so on the age front, you are young enough.
> 
> However, thing is, once you join, you have to / should to (at least) be able to serve for a certain length of time to make it all worthwhile.  So... if enrollment takes 6 months and initial training takes 18 months (from start to finish) you're already up to 55.....
> 
> (trust me, I know.... I'm 54)




ADM (HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 14/04
"A member who enrols in the Regular Force on or after 1 July 2004 will have a retirement age of 60 years. Members of the Regular Force serving on 30 June 2004 will have the opportunity to select a retirement age of 60 years no later than one year prior to their current retirement age. Completing the election form at Annex A activates this selection."


It looks to me like you will automatically be at CRA 60 since you joined after 1 July 2004 so you shouldn't have to worry about requesting an extension.


----------



## kincanucks

Boca said:
			
		

> ADM (HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 14/04
> "A member who enrols in the Regular Force on or after 1 July 2004 will have a retirement age of 60 years. Members of the Regular Force serving on 30 June 2004 will have the opportunity to select a retirement age of 60 years no later than one year prior to their current retirement age. Completing the election form at Annex A activates this selection."
> 
> 
> It looks to me like you will automatically be at CRA 60 since you joined after 1 July 2004 so you shouldn't have to worry about requesting an extension.



Thank you for posting that as it seems some people don't quite grasp that fact.


----------



## Dacon

Hello all,

I'm 16 years old and I'm in Grade 10. I want to join the army and do my BMQ in the summer. I was wondering if I could sign up now even though I'm not done grade 10.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Start here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68882.0.html



> Third:    Do you meet the EDUCATION requirements?
> 
> These will vary from Province to Province and for what "Entry Plan" you are applying for.  In Ontario, for example, it is Grade 10 (Quebec Secondary III) is the minimum to join the Primary Reserves.  Visit your local CFRC to find out what your Provincial requirements are.  It is highly recommended that if you want to make the CF a full-time career, you graduate from High School with a diploma.
> 
> NOTE:  In Ontario, you must be 18 or have graduated High School to legally join the Regular Force (or leave school for any reason).


----------



## Dacon

Thank you for the information

Another question, I'm wondering if the army would let me sign up now and I could give them my Grade 10 graduation transcript in June. I was hoping that if I signed up now, I would be able to do the summer BMQ. It would kinda suck if I had to wait till June before I could sign up.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Dacon said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information
> 
> Another question, I'm wondering if the army would let me sign up now and I could give them my Grade 10 graduation transcript in June. I was hoping that if I signed up now, I would be able to do the summer BMQ. It would kinda suck if I had to wait till June before I could sign up.



No, the whole point of have prerequisites is that they have to be met before the process is started.


----------



## Hogie

Ask your recruiting centre.  At mine we allow processing to take place if you are 16 but haven't yet finished your grade 10, that way you will be ready in time to enrol for the summer training.


----------



## Azizti

Just go to the nearest recruiting center, it ALWAYS helps when you show interest for something IMO.
They might say no, they might say yes. But going there, and letting them see your face, can always be a plus.
My two cents.
Cheers


----------



## faivious

Just a couple of questions before I get serious about joining the reserves.

1. How will the time management work? I am currently 16 years old, I attend a highschool. Basically what I'm asking is, how do I have time for both? 
Do I go there whenever I feel like it? [Sarcasm]

Really though, how would my schedule look like? 


2. You don't get _dragged _ into any firefights/missions correct?
Or as a Reserve in the CF, do you _have_ to enter missions, as in manditory.


3. Payment, as a Recruit, you don't get paid right? Or what is the lowest payment you receive?


4. Types: Will there be choices of Land, Sea, and Air?


Thanks.


----------



## MikeL

faivious said:
			
		

> Just a couple of questions before I get serious about joining the reserves.
> 
> 1. How will the time management work? I am currently 16 years old, I attend a highschool. Basically what I'm asking is, how do I have time for both?
> Do I go there whenever I feel like it? [Sarcasm]
> 
> Really though, how would my schedule look like?



You're not the first high school student to join the Reserves.. many others have an they managed it, same with college/university students. You would parade with your unit once a week an than in the Summer you would do courses. You could also do a weekend BMQ course in the fall.




			
				faivious said:
			
		

> 2. You don't get _dragged _ into any firefights/missions correct?
> Or as a Reserve in the CF, do you _have_ to enter missions, as in manditory.



Reserves volunteer for tours. You won't be forced to go on tour.. unless something drastic happens
Plus you can't go on tour untill you are atleast 18.




			
				faivious said:
			
		

> 3. Payment, as a Recruit, you don't get paid right? Or what is the lowest payment you receive?



You will be paid. 



			
				faivious said:
			
		

> Just a couple of questions before I get serious about joining the reserves.
> 
> 4. Types: Will there be choices of Land, Sea, and Air?




What your options are is dependent on what units are in your area. But yes there is Army, Navy an some Air Force reserves


Also, USE THE SEARCH all these questions have been asked/answered before


----------



## Fishbone Jones

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Also, USE THE SEARCH all these questions have been asked/answered before



Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## canadasyouth

hi guys, you've all been great and have helped me understand the Canadian Forces and have just been awesome, but i have one last question..

I plan on joining the reserves when i turn 16 and have my grade 10 credits, i just want to know if i can apply before i am 16 so that i will be able to do all the training and what not that summer, i hope you get what im saying, this really would make a difference i would be passing up a Jr. B lacrosse opertunity so knowing this makes a HUGE difference!

thank you, mike


----------



## BlueJingo

canadasyouth said:
			
		

> I plan on joining the reserves when i turn 16 and have my grade 10 credits, i just want to know if i can apply before i am 16 so that i will be able to do all the training and what not that summer, i hope you get what im saying, this really would make a difference i would be passing up a Jr. B lacrosse opertunity so knowing this makes a HUGE difference!



ABSOLUTELY NOT! You can NOT join the CF if you are under 16 NO IF's AND's or BUT's!

We are not even allowed to accept a file if you are under 16

Go play lacrosse and enjoy your summer...


----------



## Biathloneil

Mike: To my limited Knowledge the CF does not offer any High School training. Get as much, nee. all your High School training while your the appropriate age as High School will provide you with the essentials to excel at your trades training in the CF. Now is the time to become a competent well rounded, future CF member. Look at doing some community volunteer work, part-time hands on work in 
a related trade and maybe, learn more about the CF through the Cadet program. Time is on your side. Use it wisely.

Truthfully,
- Neil


----------



## BlueJingo

Biathloneil said:
			
		

> Mike: To my limited Knowledge the CF does not offer any High School training.



I didn't know that is what he was asking...
but a FEW (not all) reserve units do offer a CO-OP program that is done in partnership with the High Schools...it offers i believe 2 HS credits (specific ones) while doing BMQ/SQ training...and you have to apply early before the school season begins as it fills up quickly.

Check with the local reserve units and your guidance dept. to see if it's even offered. Other than that the Military does not offer any high school credits.


----------



## canadasyouth

thank you for your help and responces but i'll explain my situation with a little more detail,

i will be turning 16 as of March 22, 2010  what i want to do is apply around that time at my local Reserve unit in time to start training that summer (June, 2010), or is that even possible?, i WILL be 16 i just won't have all my grade 10 credits yet, if i apply once i have my grade 10 credits summer will be begining and it'd be to late out of commen sense .. 

thank you for your help


----------



## BlueJingo

canadasyouth said:
			
		

> i WILL be 16 i just won't have all my grade 10 credits yet, if i apply once i have my grade 10 credits summer will be begining and it'd be to late out of commen sense ..



In that case (and there are many) apply on/after birthday with a letter from your guidance dept. saying that you are expected to get the credits in time for the course. Then you can begin the process... 
once you have finished the classes...provide updated Transcripts, or a letter saying that you have gained those credits before you are enrolled and you'll be fine


----------



## canadasyouth

JINGO i don't know how to put this in better words other then to say i love you! thank you very much for your assistance hopefully this all ends up working smoothly


----------



## BlueJingo

lol no problem... ;D thanks would of been just fine


----------



## canadasyouth

ahah well what ever you would like thank you!


----------



## Larkvall

canadasyouth said:
			
		

> thank you for your help and responces but i'll explain my situation with a little more detail,
> 
> i will be turning 16 as of March 22, 2010  what i want to do is apply around that time at my local Reserve unit in time to start training that summer (June, 2010), or is that even possible?, i WILL be 16 i just won't have all my grade 10 credits yet, if i apply once i have my grade 10 credits summer will be begining and it'd be to late out of commen sense ..
> 
> thank you for your help



Another thing to consider is that not all parts of the country currently offer BMQ in the summer. (as always this is subject to change)


----------



## canadasyouth

i have confirmed that where i am does offer summer BMQ


----------



## NS.Soldier

I am a 16 year old highschool student. I've wanted to join the Canadian Forces for the last four years (grade 7). My family is not to pleased with my decisions and do not want me to follow through with my plans. 
      Now my birthday is coming up in February and I will be 17 I've done my research and found that with my mother's permission i can enroll full time at 17. I am working on getting my mom's approval as I type this up.
    I do have an issue though. I am not sure if the army will let you get your GED through them, because my career path I have chosen is combat engineer.

If you could help me out by telling me if they let you go for your GED that would be greatly appreciated.

To all members of the Canadian Military, Air Force, Navy, and previous members I can't even explain how proud I am, and how I truly look up to you.


-Brad


----------



## infantryian

Finish Highschool before you enlist into reg force. If you are planning on attending university there are some plans that may help you out either reg or reserve.

I would reccomend starting out with the reserves, it may help your family ease into the idea of a soldier in the family. As a reserve you aren't activated unless a natural disaster occurs, you volunteer, or with parliamentry order. Not to mention you can still finish high school while being in the army. For University the reserves will pay $2000 a year for your education or you can sometimes get more with an officer training program, but it will require you to commit a certain amount of time to the army after you have your degree.

Do what you want, but your family would be much happier if you started out as a reserved and did a CT after you finished school and are sure thats what you want to do.


----------



## Loachman

I will second that. It is much easier to finish high school before joining than after, and lack of a diploma could well limit you in the future. Even if there is no reserve unit in your area, waiting another year to join would be a better choice.


----------



## Robodad

NS.Soldier said:
			
		

> I do have an issue though. I am not sure if the army will let you get your GED through them, because my career path I have chosen is combat engineer.
> 
> If you could help me out by telling me if they let you go for your GED that would be greatly appreciated.


You can get your GED re-imbursed through the military.....but, in your case, the recruiter will still encourage you to finish high school.


----------



## CallOfDuty

Hey Brad.....it's just one more year.  Really, I know school can suck sometimes, especially when your thoughts are elsewhere, so do yourself a favour and just finish and graduate.  
  Wouldn't you rather say you were a high school graduate( with honours maybe?) than say your gonna get your GED some day?  ( kinda reminds me of ricky from the trailer park boys saying hes gonna get his grade 10 some day, lol!)
  I'll be honest with you man.  I've met many people over the years, in all different trades and elements.  When I would ask them why they chose the trades they did or whatever, alot of times the answer was because they didn't have the high school requirements to really do anything else.  You can't even become a cook without a highschool diploma.  In other words, you limit your options by not at least graduating high school.
     I assume you want one of the combat arms trades.  Thats awesome, and you'll learn a ton.  However maybe in the future you'd like to go for a more technical trade?  Or maybe get a university education and become an officer?  They sky's the limit in the Forces, if you show the initiative and drive.
  Anyhow, I hope that helped you out.
Steve


----------



## FDO

C.O.D hit the nail on the head. As a Recruiter I would tell you to finish High School. Not just get by but do well. It will only help. Go Reserve Combat Engineer. Three things will happen, 

1) you will see if you really want that occupation,
2) you will gain valuable experience for when you do a CT; and
3) your mom will see how well you are doing and how much you like it and warm to the idea. Parents always want to see their kids happy. 

 BY the way tell her that it will take about 3 years to get your training done so your not going to go anywhere for a while.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Now, instead of waiting for single, sporadic responses to your question, a simple search of the forum will yield a myraid of similar queries and answers, for your perusal at leisure. Try that.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## canadasyouth

hi all, i have searched and searched but could not find an answer to my question, and i would just like to know.. 

i would just like to know if it is possible to apply for more then one reserve unit, to improve chances of being accepted at at least one. If their is a thread that i could not find .. sorry, and could you please re-direct me to it. 

Thank you for your help over and over again,

mike

(i am also aware of the current recruiting stop-age until April 2010)


----------



## FDO

The normal process is for you to go a unit and see if they have any openings then go to the RC and apply for the occupation and unit. Of course you can apply for different trades if you want. Just check with the unit recruiter to see if they have a spot for you.

And yes you will have to wait a month of so until the new numbers come out.


----------



## canadasyouth

sorry .. i meant to ask could i apply for multiple REGIMENTS.. like 

i want to apply to more then one for the same trade to improve my chances.. sorry for the miscommunication


----------



## FDO

Like I said, if you go down and talk to the Regiment's Recruiter you will know whether to apply to that one or not. Usually here the Recruiter will tell the RC to expect you and we will process you for that Regiment.


----------



## canadasyouth

o ok sorry ! i understand now thank you


----------



## George Wallace

As pointed out in other topics covering the process of joining the Reserves, the unit that you apply for will give you a letter accepting you as a new member.  You then take this letter, along with your CF application forms down to the CFRC.  The CFRC will not process your application without this letter.  As has happened in the past, prospective members have gone and gotten letters from more than one Reserve unit and then gone to the CFRC with them.  The CFRC will only accept one letter, so the prospective member must decide which letter from which unit they want to use in their application.  You can only apply to join one Reserve unit.


----------



## canadasyouth

thank you george !

you are much help , i read many many topics and get a better understanding from your answers thank you.

mike


----------



## WSaunders

I am turning 16 this coming May and am wondering about joining the reserves. My long term goal is to join the regular forces as a Infantry Soldier or an Armored Soldier, after high school. I'm going to be done grade 10 and am going to be 16, so i would be eligible for the reserves correct? Also i live in Grande Prairie, AB, is there a specific place i would have to move to in order to be part of the reserves or could i join than go back home and continue high school? Is there a group i would meet with on a regular basis? This is something i am seriously pursuing as a career(regular force) and would really appreciate any advice you guys could give me on this topic. Another question i also have is, is it a good idea to join the reserves now(at 16) and the regular forces later(after high school)? or should i just wait until after high school and go right into regular force? 

Thank you for your time in looking over this thread. 
~Walter~


----------



## lennoj

The criteria for joining the P.Res can be found here:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/joining-enroler/rfep-pefr-eng.asp (Enjoy the links on the left hand side)

As per joining, you will have to pick a P.Res unit in your area and initiate a file with them. This usually consists of a meet & greet and inquiring on whether or not there are any positions open. If there is, you will be given a letter of recommendation which in turn you will bring to your local CFRC to begin your paper work. 

Units in your area: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp
CFRC: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/joining-enroler/eligibility-admissibilite-eng.asp <--- Ensure you have the supporting documentation if you want to speed up your process a little.

Per meeting up with "the group", most reserve units have PAT pl's that parade with the qualified pers one night a week, and with the possibility of 1-2 field ex's a month. Inquire with your chosen unit's recruiter.

Joining the P.Res while in high school isn't a bad idea, it may give you a taste of what the real world is without your Saturday morning cartoons  Regardless, stay in high school and if you can, attend a post-secondary school before you make your decision to go Reg.F...

Good Luck,


----------



## canadasyouth

OK as it is, i am 16 i just turned it march 22nd, i have 12 high school credits, will get 4 more at the end of this school semester. I am very interested in the ARMY reserves , actually i have been since about 14 years old. I basically worked and worked thinking i would need to be in crazy physical shape. In doing so the shape i got into helped me with sports. I want to do my BMQ and SQ this summer, because during the fall i could potentially either be playing Jr. B hockey or Major Midget AAA. If anyone knows anything about minor hockey on this page you'll know its not something you wanna just let go and drop..  But the thing is I'll only get my credits at the end of the school year, late June. But i need to do it during the summer.. and i can't do it the following year do to Jr. B lacrosse. so like please if anyone can please help me and tell me a way i could possible get in this summer, any idea's i could commit to, id do another branch if i have to then switch if its possible.. just i need help, i need to make this a solid plan before i get lost.

Thank you, 

Mike

PS: I also live in southern Ontario if that helps with anything


----------



## canadasyouth

OK as it is, i am 16 i just turned it march 22nd, i have 12 high school credits, will get 4 more at the end of this school semester. I am very interested in the ARMY reserves , actually i have been since about 14 years old. I basically worked and worked thinking i would need to be in crazy physical shape. In doing so the shape i got into helped me with sports. I want to do my BMQ and SQ this summer, because during the fall i could potentially either be playing Jr. B hockey or Major Midget AAA. If anyone knows anything about minor hockey on this page you'll know its not something you wanna just let go and drop..  But the thing is I'll only get my credits at the end of the school year, late June. But i need to do it during the summer.. and i can't do it the following year do to Jr. B lacrosse. so like please if anyone can please help me and tell me a way i could possible get in this summer, any idea's i could commit to, id do another branch if i have to then switch if its possible.. just i need help, i need to make this a solid plan before i get lost.

Thank you, 

Mike

PS: I also live in southern Ontario if that helps with anything

SOMEONE, put this in another topic that was locked, how am i suppose to get help in something no one can respond to?.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If the topic was locked it was for a reason.  I took a quick look thru your previous thread/questions and it seemed to me that you asked alot of the same questions that were answered in that thread.

If the Mods lock up your thread and you just re-post it, you will likely find yourself getting a "don't do that again" reaction.

 :2c:


----------



## the 48th regulator

canadasyouth said:
			
		

> SOMEONE, put this in another topic that was locked, how am i suppose to get help in something no one can respond to?.



Just a question for ya.

When you are doing a project in school, that requires a bit of research, do you go out in the hall way after class, holler out the question of the project and demand people to walk up to you and give you the answers?

I know that you are the first person to come to this site, and ask  recruiting questions, however, I heard the search function does work.

dileas

tess

locked

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Coryray

Hello all, 

I am 27 years old, I have worked since I was 13 years old. I have worked for a mojor bank for around 5 years. I have completed my highschool and recieved my diploma. After 5 years in the financial industry I decieded it was not meant for me. My fathers family consist of RCMP and military. I recently decieded that I want to join the military, I have a couple friends in there right now and from my research I believe this is something that I would love to do. I am looking to take the trade " Communication Research operator". I am recently engaged and just bought a home, so I have some question first about my decision. 

1) is 27 years old to late to join ?
2) I have alot of work expierience but no college or university ? will this not allow me to get into my trade ?

Any advice would be very much appreeciated, I am about to hand in the application. I really would love to be in by september. 

Thank you 

Cory [


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I know its Friday, I on leave and sitting the in sun on my couch (effectively brain dead) but...what *did* you want to say in your post???


----------



## Latrine2

Cory,

27 is not too old to join by a longshot. In the Forces, you are limited primarily only by your physical and mental capabilities, and of course by the requirement that you be 17 years of age, or older. I have read about people that are 40, 49, and 50 that have passed the CF Express test and have been accepted into BMQ (Basic Military Qualification, or "basic training"). I am 33 and have applied to the Forces.

In the CF, there are careers with education requirements, and others without. The career you mention, "Communicator Research Operator", has a minimum requirement of Grade 10 / GR3. If you have your High School Diploma, you can apply.

One last piece of advice: never post an entire message using Strikethrough. Humans are contextual readers, we need those middle lines and curves to know what you are trying to communicate.  ;D


----------



## Coryray

I must of hit something wrong there. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010

Hey everyone, i want to join infantry but cant decide if i should go straight to reg forces when i turn 18 or go with reserves this year since im 16 and then switch to full time in 2 years. please post your opinions.  thanks :threat:


----------



## PMedMoe

Joining the Reserves will give you an idea of what the CF is like without having to sign on for a certain amount of time.  It also gives you a way to earn some money (and experience) while finishing school.

Just keep in mind that the "switch" to the Reg F may not be as quick as you'd like.


----------



## Furie

Hello, 

I am currently trying to enroll in the Army. I'm sixteen years old (as of today), and a year ago I had planned to submit my application to my local reserve unit. I went to see the unit in April to see if it would be possible to get he ball rolling. They're on a hiring freeze. So, I decided to try and apply for the High School Military Co-Op program. I have all the forms filled out, and I was ready to submit my application, but I just found out today that the Military Co-Op program will not be running anymore. 
  
   I've been considering the Regular Force, but there are a few problems. I have to get my Secondary School Diploma and I plan on attending university. I have a military-oriented career goal, but it is not as a NCM in the Canadian Forces. I ultimately would like to end up as a commissioned officer in the Royal Marines. 

   On to my questions: I'm currently finishing grade 10. If I apply for the Regular Force it will be after I have completed Grade 11, which still leaves Grade 12. Will I be able to complete Grade 12 and achieve my Secondary School Diploma during my time in the forces? Would it be more difficult? 

   Secondly, is it worth it to join the Reg force before getting my S.S Diploma? Bear in mind that I plan on joining the Royal Marines as an officer afterwards. 

   Third, has anyone else completed High School from within the forces? What advice could you give me right now?

I hate to go on and on about this, but I need some help. I'm incredibly eager to join up, it's constantly on my mind and I've had this goal for a long while now. I want to gain military experience, but I don't want to sacrifice my education for it. My impressions right now are that I have 3 years to complete 1 year of secondary school courses, I will be receiving competitive pay and gaining experience in a field in which I am interested, and I am saving money for post-secondary education. It sounds pretty good to me, but of course I am on the outside looking in. 

Any advice appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Furie said:
			
		

> Any advice appreciated, thank you.



Start reading.

And for my second suggestion:

THIS

alternatively, try it this way.


----------



## Yeahman90

Hey, I was just wondering is this a good idea? Like nothing else out there in the world really interests me that much but joining the CF Army,  and I found out that you can join at 17 years with parental/guardian's consent and I want to join full time not on the reserves.



Well if anyone out there has some info for me email me or post up 
I do know for sure by the time im 17 i will be probably be a pretty big guy as I am going to start runnning every day and working out constantly eating right nutrition starting next Wednesday when school ends.

Thanks.


----------



## Alea

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering is this a good idea? Like nothing else out there in the world really interests me that much but joining the CF Army,  and I found out that you can join at 17 years with parental/guardian's consent and I want to join full time not on the reserves.
> 
> Well if anyone out there has some info for me email me or post up
> I do know for sure by the time im 17 i will be probably be a pretty big guy as I am going to start runnning every day and working out constantly eating right nutrition starting next Wednesday when school ends.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Yeahman,

Have you thought of contacting a recruiter yet? 
I suggest you prepare a list of questions and go to the recruiting center of your area. The enrollment process takes a bit of time and it would not hurt to start getting all the information you can gather about the trade you choose to work in and the Canadian forces in general.

Also, here's a link that you can start reading from. It is full of valuable information.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html

Being in shape is definitely a must if you want to join so starting to work out a.s.a.p. is a great idea. 

Good luck,
Alea


----------



## Yeahman90

Hey, well do I have to join a trade? I was more looking into being a fighter not a doctor, engineer, or anything like that?


----------



## armyvern

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Hey, well do I have to join a trade? I was more looking into being a fighter not a doctor, engineer, or anything like that?



1st Point: Stay in school!! At least until you graduate from High School. Please.

2nd Point: Alea's links are good - give them a gander. Yes, you have to join a "trade". Infantry, Artillery, Armoured etc are all CF "trades".

3rd Point: Stay in school!! At least until you graduate from High School. Please.


----------



## Nauticus

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering is this a good idea? Like nothing else out there in the world really interests me that much but joining the CF Army,  and I found out that you can join at 17 years with parental/guardian's consent and I want to join full time not on the reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if anyone out there has some info for me email me or post up
> I do know for sure by the time im 17 i will be probably be a pretty big guy as I am going to start runnning every day and working out constantly eating right nutrition starting next Wednesday when school ends.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't want to sound harsh, but you're 16. You don't really know what you want yet, so I suggest sticking with school until you graduate high school, then decide from there. Another year (or two) isn't going to kill you, and if you decide the army isn't for you (don't tell me otherwise, because you aren't old enough to comprehend it yet), you'd be screwed without at least grade 12.


----------



## Yeahman90

My mistake on the trades part, yes, I would like to join the Infantry for some reason I had a brain fart....

But actually I do know what I want in life, I know that I am young, and still have a lot to learn, but I am speaking of what I feel I really want to do is join the CF infantry full time. I have already decided that I want to do this and nothing else. I might seem ignorant or no? Well I am going to get some more info. I will talk it over with my parents, as my Dad was in the reserves and both of my Grandpa's served one as a medic, and one in the Navy.

I appreciate all of your comments.


----------



## armyvern

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> My mistake on the trades part, yes, I would like to join the Infantry for some reason I had a brain fart....
> 
> But actually I do know what I want in life, I know that I am young, and still have a lot to learn, but I am speaking of what I feel I really want to do is join the CF infantry full time. I have already decided that I want to do this and nothing else. I might seem ignorant or no? Well I am going to get some more info. I will talk it over with my parents, as my Dad was in the reserves and both of my Grandpa's served one as a medic, and one in the Navy.
> 
> I appreciate all of your comments.



I understand; I have a 17 year old son just like you.

As I told him, if you "know" that's all you want do to, then you'll *still* feel that way when you are done High School.


----------



## Yeahman90

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I understand; I have a 17 year old son just like you.
> 
> As I told him, if you "know" that's all you want do to, then you'll *still* feel that way when you are done High School.





I understand what you are saying, but I want to join right at 17, and plus if I do end up going through with this, which I probably will or might depends on my parents, and I can always get my diploma later on. And my fall back is to become and RCMP officer, at least I have a fall back plan just in case.


----------



## Yeahman90

Maybe if possible i'll see if I can take grade 12 comms in grade 11 to graduate early..


----------



## Nauticus

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying, but I want to join right at 17, and plus if I do end up going through with this, which I probably will or might depends on my parents, and I can always get my diploma later on. And my fall back is to become and RCMP officer, at least I have a fall back plan just in case.


It's wonderful that you have goals at your age, so you have something to strive for.

It's also great that you have a backup plan. But correct me if I'm wrong, but the RCMP require completion of grade 12. So my suggestion still stands - complete grade 12, then if you are still interested in the CF, join. If not, at least you still have your high school.

Life is much different after high school. You will even be much different after high school. My suggestion is to take the first step in adulthood and accept the advice that those who have "been there, done that" are giving you. We are advising you based on our own experiences, not because we're telling you what you don't want to hear.


----------



## Yeahman90

Nauticus said:
			
		

> It's wonderful that you have goals at your age, so you have something to strive for.
> 
> It's also great that you have a backup plan. But correct me if I'm wrong, but the RCMP require completion of grade 12. So my suggestion still stands - complete grade 12, then if you are still interested in the CF, join. If not, at least you still have your high school.
> 
> Life is much different after high school. You will even be much different after high school. My suggestion is to take the first step in adulthood and accept the advice that those who have "been there, done that" are giving you. We are advising you based on our own experiences, not because we're telling you what you don't want to hear.






No, don't get me wrong I want to hear everything that people have to say, everything that you guys and girls are saying on my post are giving me useful information. And I appreciate it all.


If anyone else has some more advice feel fee to post I want your input.
All and all I am going to do some more research and find my local recruitment office and ask logical questions so I can get answers.


----------



## armyvern

The biggest, best and most important advice you'll get from this site regarding yourself is "to stay in High School and graduate".

Do a site search here, "join the army in high school" or "at age XY" ... and you'll see that it is indeed THE best and most often-given words to all those others whom, like yourself, come here and ask those same questions.


----------



## Yeahman90

Well all and all it is my decision what I want to do right? Like if this is my life choice and my heart is truely towards it, no one can change the decision I make am I right?


----------



## HItorMiss

I'll add why staying in school is so important.

I have been in the CF for about 10yrs all of them hard Infantry, My body is getting pretty beat up so I looked into moving into a new trade. Here in lies my problem. I am a High School drop out who went back and got a GED so I could join the CF, see like you all I ever wanted was to be in the Army and be in the Infantry. Well I have done that it has been a great run but like a lot of people when you get older you realise that Infantry is a young mans game and some bodies wont take the pounding forever. So looking into my OT the PSO had to tell me Sorry but though your CFAT scores are good you don't meet the educational requirements for your trade because you're just a GED. So my options are going back to school and getting the courses I lack in my own time or just soldiering on.


IF you stay in school and you should that wont happen to you. Sure the Infantry is a great job I love it but you have look else where or into the future sooner or later and the sooner is better then later. Have as many options as you can then when the time comes you wont have to go back and do things you should have done back when you were young and should have been doing them in the first place.

My 2cents and you get what you pay for in advice.


----------



## armyvern

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Well all and all it is my decision what I want to do right? Like if this is my life choice and my heart is truely towards it, no one can change the decision I make am I right?



Wrong. You're only 16. Your parents can; remember? You mentionned it in your first post.

Me thinks - you will hear the same from their mouths.


----------



## 1feral1

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering is this a good idea? Like nothing else out there in the world really interests me that much but joining the CF Army,  and I found out that you can join at 17 years with parental/guardian's consent and I want to join full time not on the reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if anyone out there has some info for me email me or post up
> I do know for sure by the time im 17 i will be probably be a pretty big guy as I am going to start runnning every day and working out constantly eating right nutrition starting next Wednesday when school ends.
> 
> Thanks.



My advice is simple, don't quit high school, try on the Militia for size, finish your Gr 12, and then you can have the world by the balls.

OWDU


----------



## R. Jorgensen

I agreed 110% with OWDU.

I almost did the exact same thing, except, when I walked into the CFRC to sign up for the Regs at 17 (I had horrible Math and English marks and didn't think I was going to get anywhere in life) and - I know it's not the Recruiters business nor is it his job - he whispered to me: "Go to school, finish out strong, get your Diploma, you'll thank me later." The first time he said it, I said "Nah, this is my life, I'm signing up." and he replies "No. I will refuse to hand you any more paperwork unless you've graduated High School with a diploma." So instead, I signed up for the Reserves, stuck out through High School, got honours-level marks in all my classes in Grade 12; and with diploma in hand... and I'm still in the Reserves. Why? Because I realized now that I can actually do something better for myself and I'm now halfway through my Bachelor of Arts Degree, majoring in Criminology; where I will use my PRes training to get me that extra foot in the door (plus a nice shiny degree) and I will be apply for the RCMP. Sure the Regs are still dear to my heart, however (even though she would have supported me to the fullest if I was a Reg) I decided that I'd be nice to the fiancee  

After 4 years, your annual salary is something like $75 000 (gross). That's a much bigger paycheque than I ever imagined.

School pays off eventually.

But that's just my story.


----------



## 1feral1

Thanks BB, I'll sum up by saying when I was 16, I thought I knew it all, and I was wrong. At 17 with the mininum HS enterance into the CF, all it takes is an injury, or a realisation that one is not suited for the job, and you're condemmed to making mininum wage for the rest of your life, and just another highschool dropout trying to make ends meet.

Yes an education does not mean much at 16, but when you're 40 and a security guard at mininum wage on a crap night shift in the cold and snow at some housing development, you'll wish you got that Gr 12. At least with that one can make decisions which later on in life can mean a decent future, and opens a gateway to further education.

Good on ya as things worked out for you, and now you got that world by the balls. Things worked out for me too  :nod:

Cheers from the tropics,

OWDU


----------



## Loachman

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Well all and all it is my decision what I want to do right? Like if this is my life choice and my heart is truely towards it, no one can change the decision I make am I right?



Sure - but then _*why did you ask us for advice in the first place*_?

Stay in school. Work hard. Get good marks.

I tell that to lots of kids, and for good reason.


----------



## PMedMoe

Yeahman, I'm pretty much going to echo what everyone else is saying here:  STAY IN SCHOOL!

I know you're young and full of piss and vinegar and figure you know what you want, however, it still stands that even at 17, you need your parents' permission to join the Reg F.  Also, if you do some rooting around the site, you will see that Infantry (and other Combat Arms trades) are presently closed to recruiting and may be closed for quite some time.

If you finish high school with good marks, perhaps do some volunteering, get a part-time job or join the Reserves, you will make your application _that much more competitive_ when you do apply (or do a Component Transfer) to the Reg F.

I'll echo BulletMagnet, although I had finished high school a few years before I joined, when I changed trades, I still had to go take courses to "upgrade" my education.  Look at the recruiting website, not only at Infantry, but at other trades you might be interested in and see what the education requirements are.  It can't hurt to get those courses as it might save you time and heartache in the future.

Good luck!


----------



## readytogo

I am not a member yet but i know that there are VERY few people in this world who regretted not graduating from highschool, but i dont know one person who regretted sticking it out and getting a diploma.  Everyone who has posted here is right its great to have goals but in the modern world nobody gets very far without that piece of paper.  

   youve worked hard for most of your life towards that diploma....besidesCombat arms are closed and wont open up again till at least april 2011(so recruiters tell me anyway) so by that time you will be done.


STAY IN SCHOOL


----------



## stealthylizard

The one thing I may discourage is the Reserves and it is something I see suggested quite a bit before joining the Regs.  A CT can be a pain in the ass process, unless they have streamlined it the past while.  If you change your mind later on before making a commitment to the reserves, and in 10 years or so want to give the military life a try, recovering your archived previous service records can make for quite a delay in the handling your file.  

I was the same way, 16, knew I want a military life, joined the Reserves until graduation.  My CT wasn't being processed, parents wanted me out of the house, and no employment opportunities in the local area.  Couldn't very well live off of $52.04/day (wages for a militia private back in 1996) when you only had 1 day per week, and one weekend per month.  I had to leave the military for a number of years to pursue livable wages.  Re-enlisted a few years back, with an education under my belt, and plenty of work experience, and haven't really ever looked back other then to offer words of advice to others.

I will agree with the staying in school until graduation bit though.  Or if you want to make your prospects better, join the reserves and attain a degree from a post-secondary institution (emphasis on the degree).  You will find it easier to pursue extra education in the Reserves than you would in the Regs.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Yeahman90,

You will find that our advice on this issue has been surprisingly consistent.  Keep in mind that the CF is currently taking in very few people and those that get accepted are the most competitive candidates.

A few links from searching the site on "stay in school".

signing up

High school dropout.

Join Now Or Later?

Education And Joining The CAF

i have a serious question...i need help!!!

Dropping out to be a medic - Advise please.

Good Plan??

School marks

Can‘t decide.


----------



## Neill McKay

Let me add my voice to those who suggest -- urge -- finishing high school, for the same reasons noted by others.  More than a few people have joined up, full of enthusiasm and with an unshakable belief that they would make the Forces their life's work, only to get a few weeks into Basic and decide they can't carry on, get injured, etc.

Try the reserves.  You can do that alongside school.  You can get out if you discover it's not for you, and if you like it you can carry on as a reservist on top of a civilian career or make the jump to the regular force.

Give yourself options, rather than hemming yourself into one single path that might very well not work out for you.


----------



## McD

I don't want to get into the nitty gritty here as to why you don't want to foregoe your opportunity to pursue an education. Hell why do you think the CF has so many options to educate the people they want in uniform?

I'll tell you now - you're cooked if you just have a grade 12 BUT if your marks are there you can at least apply for further schooling. Grade 12 will not see you surpass minimum wage it will just barely get you there.  You know why? Because there's double degreed and mastered  bi and tri lingual applicants out there. And they aren't mixingc up fraps at Starbucks because they worked on developing a cheaper genetically modified coffee bean and they want first hand street level feed back on their life's work.

They are there because they have bills to pay. Like the single mom who was forced out of school to raise her child, or the father to support that small new family. What do you think they would tell you ? 

Your first mistake was thinking you didn't need it. Your second mistake is thinking someone with more time in college/university/professional working career than you have had to wear deodorant for wouldn't be up against you for a combat arms positions.  As PMedMoe hit on.

Kurt Warner is a superbowl champion- but he bagged groceries because he only knew football and had a family to support. 
Mike Tyson could have knocked anyone out. He is working on a line of self help books to climb out of brankruptcy. 
And most tragic...Mr T has sold his haircut to a level 60 Goblin with Tier 3 Epic Armour in World of Warcraft ... Stay in school. 

Then again bill gates did alright. But in all serious I am not trying to sound like a dickhead and patronize you. You'll do what you want, work hard I am sure.and make an excellent soldier. I think we are all just hitting on the fact you're safer than sorry, education is an insurance plan for you and your life just incase the dreams don't pan out. It's not like education makes life easy - maybe just easier enough. I'm only 25 and telling you this !  Should say something haha


----------



## Jarnhamar

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Well all and all it is my decision what I want to do right? Like if this is my life choice and my heart is truely towards it, no one can change the decision I make am I right?



You're asking everyone for advice. They are taking the time to give it to you and you're turning around and ignoring it.
Everyone here was 16 at one point in their life. We know what it's like "to have everything figured out".
 I have about 2 dozen names of kids like you who signed up and are quitting. How many of them do you think wrote in their autobiographies that joining the military was their life choice?
It's great that you're set on joining the army. Now here's lesson 1. Listen to the people who have been in the army longer than you've been alive.
You getting all this advice and waving your hand at it makes you low on the desirable list.


----------



## Alea

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 1st Point: Stay in school!! At least until you graduate from High School. Please.
> 
> 2nd Point: Alea's links are good - give them a gander. Yes, you have to join a "trade". Infantry, Artillery, Armoured etc are all CF "trades".
> 
> 3rd Point: Stay in school!! At least until you graduate from High School. Please.



Hi Yeahman,

ArmyVern is 100% right!
I did not realize that your goal was to "skip" grade 12 and join the army... is it really your goal? Do you have in mind to not get your highschool diploma?
If this is really what you meant, then I strongly suggest, along with everyone else, that you complete high school before joining. This will be the most important decision that you'll make for your future and no one can make this decision in your place.

Why not join the reserve while you finish your school years?  
By all means, this year will allow you to start your enrollment process, get in shape, choose a trade that you'll like (with more options because of the diploma) and by the time you finish school, there might be some openings in infantry (which is closed right now and from what I understand will not be opened again for a while). 
So if you drop out of school and the enrollment process takes one year or more (a lot of people on this forum have been waiting for a long time, including myself) what would you do anyways during that year? Stay home? Waiting for a call from the recruitment center?
Knowing all that, don't you think it would be best for you that you complete your diploma while the process gets on?

Read all the other links provided to you by other members of the forum and take the time to make the right decision for yourself. 
I'm sure you will 

Alea


----------



## Journeyman

Ignore the advice people are giving you. You're right. 
Quit school as soon as possible to get into the military. 

Here's why:
It may not work out for you, or it may initially but you won't have the education to remuster to something else. That means you'll be back as a civie.

Now, I'm sure you've heard that the current generation has this "sense of entitlement" -- they don't want a job; they want the job  _blah blah blah_   Grown-ups  :

But that teenage mindset is leaving a lot of low-end jobs unfilled. I mean, _someone_ has to clean tables and do the dishes after we employed people have eaten at the restaurant. By quitting school in a rush to joint the military, you are setting the conditions to be one of those people our society _needs_. 

I, for one, thank you.

Now, get out there and be a quitter!


----------



## readytogo

do i detect a note of sarcasm???? love it hopefully the original poster appreciates it as well :nod:


----------



## Journeyman

OK, so there is no doubt....
The post above was *mockery*. I too am saying "stay in school."

You cannot possibly say "I'm quitting _school_, but there's no way I'll quit the _army_." If you can't tough out an extra year or two of school you are very unlikely to succeed in the military. 

There is plenty of time to find that the CF in general, and the infantry in particular, is more difficult than _anything_ else you've done in your life. 


And yes, that includes trying to undo Betty-Lou Who's bra with one hand   :nod:


----------



## GAP

you can do that with one hand?................Wizard!!  ;D


----------



## readytogo

did you meet betty-lou in high school or the CF....if you met her in high school thats all the more reason to stay in school ;D


----------



## HeadLamp

I dropped out of high school after grade 11 and joined the military at 17. I'm a lot better off than quite a number of people I was going through High School with. Even after you join you can earn your (G)ood (E)nough (D)iploma or take university level distance education courses if that's what you're looking to do. I don't know what the long term implications are, but short term everything has worked out for the best so far. However if you end up joining and decide you don't like what you're doing, not having your diploma will be a small obstacle you may have to overcome.

 You just better be sure you have a plan, and you're going to stick it through once you sign up.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Based on the advice of others here....


			
				HeadLamp said:
			
		

> .... if you end up joining and decide you don't like what you're doing, not having your diploma will be a small *significant* obstacle you may *will* have to overcome *if you want to do better than minimum wage* ....


....fixed that for you.


----------



## HeadLamp

Yes because there's definately not guys out there doing physical labour work with no education requirements making close to or over 6 figures a year, I have to stop making imaginary friends.

 It's been a while since I've heard all the blithering about how it's impossible to be successful in life unless you graduate high school. I'm not saying it's an easy route to take, or even the best. I just find it funny that it has been eliminated as an option completely in some people's minds.


----------



## Neolithium

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Yes because there's definately not guys out there doing physical labour work with no education requirements making close to or over 6 figures a year, I have to stop making imaginary friends.
> 
> It's been a while since I've heard all the blithering about how it's impossible to be successful in life unless you graduate high school. I'm not saying it's an easy route to take, or even the best. I just find it funny that it has been eliminated as an option completely in some people's minds.



He stated it was a *significant obstacle* not an impossible one.


----------



## HeadLamp

I was using it in a sarcastic manner which generally means I'm over exaggerating it. I'll refrain from using that sort of writing style in the future to avoid confusion of the point I was trying to make. I was trying to refer to the fact that it's pretty common depending on your location to find a good number of jobs requiring no more than Grade 10 education that pay out more than minimum wage. And if you are talented enough at what you do there is always opportunities to move up or learn a new trade with the company footing the bill.

Edit: Basically all I'm saying is it's not as significant as people make it out to be.


----------



## Yeahman90

Hey guys I am not waving your posts bye bye, I am not ignoring them, I actually am taking your people's advice and taking it into consideration trust me, I'm not a dumb kid, and the thing is when I join something I never give up, or quit, I talked this over with my parents and said I would take English 12 in my Second semester in grade 11 and take English 11 in my first semester so I will be able to graduate early, I will talk to my schools councelor about this also, so yeah I have decided to finish highschool because sooo many people say I should!! which is obviously the best thing but if I do graduate early at the end of my grade 11 year I'll still be joining the military at 17 ....


Well thanks to everyone for all of the great advice


----------



## McD

That is a plan. Good on ya!! Playing the corners instead of all in on red.


----------



## 1feral1

Yeahman90 said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am not waving your posts bye bye, I am not ignoring them, I actually am taking your people's advice and taking it into consideration trust me, I'm not a dumb kid, and the thing is when I join something I never give up, or quit, I talked this over with my parents and said I would take English 12 in my Second semester in grade 11 and take English 11 in my first semester so I will be able to graduate early, I will talk to my schools councelor about this also, so yeah I have decided to finish highschool because sooo many people say I should!! which is obviously the best thing but if I do graduate early at the end of my grade 11 year I'll still be joining the military at 17 ....
> 
> 
> Well thanks to everyone for all of the great advice



It's your life, but if you're BSing us, and plan to quit school anyways, you're only fooling yourself.

Good luck and I hope you finish GR 12, but remember talk is cheap.

OWDU


----------



## Yeahman90

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> It's your life, but if you're BSing us, and plan to quit school anyways, you're only fooling yourself.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you finish GR 12, but remember talk is cheap.
> 
> OWDU


This is not BS many people in my High school do this and graduate in grade 11 and just take your only required grade 12 course in grade 11 second semester, it is graduating, i'll be getting my diploma, and finishing my grade 12 year...


----------



## 1feral1

It was not that this act cannot be accomplished, but will you accomplish it?

I do hope so, as its your future.

Best of luck.


----------



## The Bread Guy

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Yes because there's definately not guys out there doing physical labour work with no education requirements making close to or over 6 figures a year, I have to stop making imaginary friends.


My dad was a labourer all his life many years ago, and made a good (but gruelling) living.  How many people in their 40's-50's do you know doing "physical labour work with no education requirements" raising families  on "close to or over 6 figures a year"?  I'm guessing not too many.  Which is why having more education = having more options for the day when one may not want to/be able to do "physical labour work" any more.

If you mean skilled trades, they're called _"skilled"_ for a reason - I don't know how many such trades allow apprenticeships without a Grade 12 or equivalent.


----------



## HeadLamp

Which is where the upgrading once you're already in a company comes in. If you don't have the ambition to try and move up in a company or take advantage of their offers that's a personal decision. Nothing is stopping someone from taking distance education or correspondence on your own terms. You can easily pay for those and still have a significant net gain in funds as opposed to taking strictly the going to school route. If you're good with money you can come out on top of someone who spends 6 years going to school and now has to pay off their debt or just barely broke even, and you have a decent principal making decent returns. 

 Either way I was just offering a different perspective that wasn't so negative, yet true. I'm going to duck out of this conversation now. 

 To the OP: Just remember there's lots of different routes to take and which one is best for you only you can decide. Best of luck on whichever route you opt to take.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Headlamp, you're throwing out a lot of slim possibilities as if they were competitive options for the average disaffected student. How many high school dropouts actually out-pace high school/university/college/trade school graduates and in what fields? Where is your data substantiating this, or is this mostly wishful thinking?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Which is where the upgrading once you're already in a company comes in. If you don't have the ambition to try and move up in a company or take advantage of their offers that's a personal decision. Nothing is stopping someone from taking distance education or correspondence on your own terms. You can easily pay for those and still have a significant net gain in funds as opposed to taking strictly the going to school route. If you're good with money you can come out on top of someone who spends 6 years going to school and now has to pay off their debt or just barely broke even, and you have a decent principal making decent returns.



Now your backpedaling.   He's talking about high school, not a secondary education and a student debt.
Great that you think someone can "move ahead" in a company, too bad I know of almost zero that would even look at that resume for a job that had "move ahead' potential. 


To the original poster, both myself and my wife got VERY lucky and have managed to carve out a decent life with our GED's however, even disregarding the fact that today a high school diploma is the lowest common denominator, both of us now see the things our children are doing and we wish that we had had the chance to do these things.

Don't worry,...........school is finite, it ends someday, work does not.


----------



## ambush

since im only 17 and are applying for the reserves once i graduate will it be easy for me to make the switch to reg if that is still what i want to do ?


----------



## mariomike

I would never suggest anyone drop out of school. Especially if you prefer clean, inside work with no heavy lifting.

Some blue-collar guys do ok: 
"Worker at centre of abuse storm paid more than mayor":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2010/06/03/mississauga-abuse.html
Mayor Hazel McCallion — "the highest paid mayor in Canada."

Not all of the Chiefs in Emergency Services have the benefit of a lot of formal education. They all hired on like the rest of us, and were promoted through the ranks.



			
				ambush said:
			
		

> since im only 17 and are applying for the reserves once i graduate will it be easy for me to make the switch to reg if that is still what i want to do ?



http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12797/post-273129.html#msg273129
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/17678.75.html


----------



## Alea

ambush said:
			
		

> since im only 17 and are applying for the reserves once i graduate will it be easy for me to make the switch to reg if that is still what i want to do ?



Ambush,

Get in touch with a recruiter. Better yet, write down all your questions and go to the recruiting center of your area. You will be answered there, very clearly.

Here's a few links for you:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30351.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/135.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/25311.0.html
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17678.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34010.0.html

Alea


----------



## HeadLamp

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now your backpedaling.   He's talking about high school, not a secondary education and a student debt



"Which is why having *more education = having more options* for the day when one may not want to/be able to do "physical labour work" any more."

 I took that as having more education not just High School, so I gave an example of beyond.



> Great that you think someone can "move ahead" in a company, too bad I know of almost zero that would even look at that resume for a job that had "move ahead' potential.



 This all comes down to "you know, I know". I was just passing on situations of friends who have the same level education as me and have been offered courses such as heavy machine operating with no grade 12 education and are making far more money than I am in the forces. I know people who have been fortunate enough to get their welding tickets with no gr. 12 and are again making a lot more money than what "studies" (If you can call them that) say the average University graduate is making.

 Everything I stated was as a possibility not a fact or percentage of how many people can land those jobs. Maybe I just know a very fortunate crew of guys who dropped out of High School. Regardless I would rather be in some of these peoples positions than my own or that of a good number of people I know who moved on to graduate High School.

 I'm not even going to bother viewing this thread anymore because it's just another thread on how it's so unlikely to be successful in life unless you have your High School education. All those people who have made it extremely far up the financial ladder who have dropped out of High School must be kicking themselves for dropping out and must be extremely disappointed for how their accomplishments were luck and not due to their own actions. 

 I wish my mind could be so closed. 

 Just to point out: Not once did I say it was a good idea for the OP to drop out of High School. You're right though, just telling him not to do it hoping he doesn't is way better than showing him other avenues that can lead to a successful life in case he decides to drop out regardless.


----------



## Michael OLeary

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I wish my mind could be so closed.



You're right.  Everyone who comes here saying they are thinking about dropping out of school to join the Army should be supported in that decision because YOU know a guy who dropped out and makes more than you as a welder.

How could we have missed that?

Silly us, but it's obvious, as adults none of us know as much as the average teenager.


----------



## GAP

Boy, they should move out, get a job, preferably as a welder, and work hard for 5 years. 

The change will be absolutely amazing!!!

Come back in 5 years and see how much your parents have changed!!


----------



## 2010newbie

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> All those people who have made it extremely far up the financial ladder who have dropped out of High School must be kicking themselves for dropping out and must be extremely disappointed for how their accomplishments were luck and not due to their own actions.
> 
> I wish my mind could be so closed.



I feel that I am one of those "few" that have been very successful after dropping out of high school (i finished gr. 11 - when there was a gr 13). I'm 9 credits short of my HSD. I chased money for many years and I am lucky that I was able to find a job with a company that allowed me to work my way up the ladder through skill and determination (with just the right amount of luck thrown in). 12 years later I am a senior manager with a global engineering consulting company. I regret my decision to leave high school constantly. In grade 11 I was making okay money and I felt I would never need school. I could accomplish whatever I wanted regardless and if thinigs didn't work out, then I would go back to high school in a couple years. Guess what never happened.........

My dream has always been to be a pilot in the CF. A couple of my uncles were in the Air Force; one was a Major General and the other a Colonel. When I was about 9 or 10 years old they took me an a walk through of a C-130 at CFB Trenton and then I was hooked. I got sidetracked by chasing money in grade 12 and 15 years later, I have spent the last 4 years taking university classes part-time to be able to have enough education to go back and apply. If I would have had my HS diploma at least, I could have applied 4 years ago and been that much farther ahead.

Money doesn't equal happiness. Regardless of the things that I have acheived in my life and how far up the "financial ladder" I have progressed so far, I regret not staying in school to finish those 9 credits.

Now I'm opening a new chapter (maybe even a whole new book) of my life and I'm able to follow my dream. Again, delayed by at least 4 years because I didn't finish high school............


----------



## Jarnhamar

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I wish my mind could be so closed.


Blessed is the mind too small for doubt  


One can always find exceptions to the rule. Bill gates dropped out of highschool (?)  Albert einstein failed math. Some multimiullionare on the infomarcials failed business.
It's a big hug fest when a highschool dropout makes it big. "I dropped out and made it" stories are good but people should still never entertain the idea of quitting when they are fully capable of passing.


A lot of people are hot and horny to join the army as soon as possible. I'm 16, you don't inderstand I NEEEEEEEED to join the army next year!

You're gonna look 12. Chances are you won't be very big muscular wise. You can't even deploy overseas yet. Technically not allowed to even drink until your 19 (Which is getting enforced more and more). Bottom line is waiting 2 years isn't going to kill anyone. 
Life experience isn't a bad thing. Joining the army at 17 as a private gives you a lot less life experience then you'd think early on.


----------



## HeadLamp

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You're right.  Everyone who comes here saying they are thinking about dropping out of school to join the Army should be supported in that decision because YOU know a guy who dropped out and makes more than you as a welder.



"* Just to point out: Not once did I say it was a good idea for the OP to drop out of High School*"

 Nor have I said any of you should. 

 I thought they taught students how to follow and understand a conversation...

 I forgot this was the internet and we all are suppose to take on the whole "What I say is always right and if anyone says anything that isn't exactly what I said or in my current views/values I'll just not follow the context of their posts and make comments that don't even relate to the viewpoint they hold" 

  You wont be seeing me around here anymore, I prefer having discussions not arguments that hold no water.

 Enjoy your times


----------



## Beech Boy

Headlamp,

Although you may have never explicitly stated that the OP should drop out of high school, it was clearly implied in your previous statements that it was a viable option to be considered. As other posters pointed out, listing off a couple of successful friends without a high school diploma is hardly sufficient evidence to support such a theory.

The bottom line is that although it is possible to be successful without a high school diploma, the probability is *much* lower and and your professional options will be *much* more limited. In my opinion anyone with the option to finish high school should exercise that option.

As for your assertion that the other posters are being closed minded to an alternate point of view, seems to me to be a classic case of the pot calling the kettle black.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## Jarnhamar

Not to mention, it's a check in the box.
CSIS require you to have specific university degrees to join.
RCMP require you to have university if I'm not mistaken?
Some jobs require any sort of college diploma.

I heard a great safty breif by the base satey dude in Petawawa, said something very eye opening.  Life won't turn out how you plan it.
He was a young head strong fit paratrooper hardcore grunt kinda guy. The army stuff was what he wanted and planned to do his whole life. 
He was injured in an accident at like 24 and had to leave the forces. Lost his physical fitness and is now a civilian safty dude who goes around giving speaches and looking around work places for unsafe crap. Not very glorious.  "Life won't turn out how you plan it" (very good speaker I'll add)

It might seem that we're harping on the issue about finishing school but there are very good reasons for it.


----------



## mariomike

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> RCMP require you to have university if I'm not mistaken?



"•Have a Canadian secondary school (high school) diploma or equivalent;"
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/selection/requirements-exigences-eng.htm

"Canadian secondary school (high school) diploma or equivalent:
You must have a secondary school (high school) diploma. If your education was obtained outside Canada, you must get an equivalency assessment. Contact your local recruiting office for more information on how to obtain this assessment.
If you did not complete secondary school, you must obtain an equivalency assessment. For more information, contact your local board of education or adult learning centre to be assessed and take a General Educational Development (GED) test."


----------



## MARS

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> I thought they taught students how to follow and understand a conversation...



No!  What they teach students are the fallacies of making relativistic arguments.  Your arguments - I mean that in the academic sense - have not been reduced to First Principles. 

By that I mean that for every person you know who has been successful without finishing school, I know someone who is a complete "Fail".  Thus the argument cannot be won by either side, which makes it a fail.

This is what a lot of the posters have been trying to point out to you.  Do you think you are the only person who is frustrated by this thread?


			
				HeadLamp said:
			
		

> . . . isn't exactly what I said or *in my current views/value*s. . .


 (emphasis added)

There, so you obviously have some inkling of moral relativism - exactly what other posters are cautioning you against.


----------



## Jarnhamar

mariomike said:
			
		

> "•Have a Canadian secondary school (high school) diploma or equivalent;"
> http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/selection/requirements-exigences-eng.htm
> 
> "Canadian secondary school (high school) diploma or equivalent:
> You must have a secondary school (high school) diploma. If your education was obtained outside Canada, you must get an equivalency assessment. Contact your local recruiting office for more information on how to obtain this assessment.
> If you did not complete secondary school, you must obtain an equivalency assessment. For more information, contact your local board of education or adult learning centre to be assessed and take a General Educational Development (GED) test."



Thanks. Think I was confusing that with the polygraph I'd fail..


----------



## mariomike

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> Thanks. Think I was confusing that with the polygraph I'd fail..



I've only seen them on "Meet the Parents", but they look like fun! :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-TZ8Z5S9rI&feature=PlayList&p=262A00B175AC2492&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=18

Here's Homer with his "Good Enuff Diploma" - G.E.D.   :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhrfhjLd9e4&feature=PlayList&p=262A00B175AC2492&playnext_from=PL&playnext=2


----------



## 1feral1

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> You wont be seeing me around here anymore, I prefer having discussions not arguments that hold no water.
> 
> Enjoy your times



Wow! 1% pressure (if that) and you fold.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Wow! 1% pressure (if that) and you fold.


If he stayed in school he'd be able to handle pressure better..


----------



## Cat

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> If he stayed in school he'd be able to handle pressure better..



I'm confued as to why he didn't go back to get those credits....it's not that hard. I've known a number of people who've done it and it didn't affect what they were doing at the time....just their oppertunities afterwards.


----------



## aesop081

Cat said:
			
		

> I'm confued as to why he didn't go back to get those credits....



Too many shifts as a welder.......no time.


----------



## readytogo

GAP said:
			
		

> Boy, they should move out, get a job, preferably as a welder, and work hard for 5 years.
> 
> The change will be absolutely amazing!!!
> 
> Come back in 5 years and see how much your parents have changed!!




Totally true,

      My Father dropped out in the 10th grade and his father told him he had 3 weeks and the locks would be changed...3 weeks later they were and my Dad did the only thing he could think of, he joined the navy and learned life the hard way.   He spent 13 years in the CF and doesnt regret a second of it, and now do to HARD work and admitted dumb luck has landed himself in a postion that is competitive for people with graduate degrees in science!!!  One of his favorite lines to feed me when i was growing up was"When i was 16 i I couldnt believe how stupid my parents were....when i turned 21 i couldnt believe how much they had learned!!!"  There are always exceptions to the rules and people who do make it really well with out education but the only constant is that all those without education wish they could go back and get it!!!

my :2c: :argument:


----------



## Scott

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> "* Just to point out: Not once did I say it was a good idea for the OP to drop out of High School*"
> 
> Nor have I said any of you should.
> 
> I thought they taught students how to follow and understand a conversation...
> 
> I forgot this was the internet and we all are suppose to take on the whole "What I say is always right and if anyone says anything that isn't exactly what I said or in my current views/values I'll just not follow the context of their posts and make comments that don't even relate to the viewpoint they hold"
> 
> You wont be seeing me around here anymore, I prefer having discussions not arguments that hold no water.
> 
> Enjoy your times



Buh-bye. THis is the second time you've said you were taking your ball and going home, please mean it this time.

EDIT: Just read your profile...wow, 18, eh? And going on about how you have several buddies who dropped out and are making the big bucks? For what, like a year now? I am not even going to bother pointing out how flawed this reasoning is and on how many levels because YOU will not get it. I wish you lots of luck, you might need it.

And to be clear: this comes from a guy who dropped out and made good for himself, with luck and hard work - you are nowhere near being able to state that yet.


----------



## futureCFsoldier

well first i would like to say this is my first day on this site and am liking what im seeing, I mean this smiley is badass-  iper:  

anyhow I am turning 16 in December and have always been facinated and very interested in History and the "Art of War", how guns worked and other military equipment. So When I am 16 I would like to join the my local Army reserve in the summerand when I am 18 I want to become a full time member of the CF, I want to be a infantry soldier and move on hopefully to beocme a member of CSOR because tactical equipment and elite training is the biggest thing I have a interest in. But I heard the Reserve aren't really recruiting at the moment and the Full time Forces are having budget issues??? is this correct, also what are the requirments to first ge tinto the reserves? and how can a 6"2 155lbs, unfit guy get ready for the army life?


----------



## Otis

Here's my professional recommendation as a Recruiter ('cause I'm not officially posted out until the 30th)

DON'T join the Reserves.

If your intention is to become a full-time member of the CF in two years, joining the Reserves right now would be a waste of your time. Use that time instead to get better marks, get fit, play sports, whatever to make your overall application better and give yourself more options for your future career.

IF you join the Reserves right now (provided that they're open in your area) ... it will take 2-6 months to get in. 

That means you will have missed the winter BMQ session. IF you get into a summer BMQ next summer (provided your unit even HAS that option), you will have time to complete that, then return to your unit for the winter still unqualified for a trade. 

By the time the next summer rolls around, you'll be ready to apply for the Regular Force and, guess what? You'll wait another 12-18 months for the CT from Res to Reg because they NOW need to get your service records, training records and medical records prior to starting the assessments at CFRC! 

Once they've completed all the assessments and reviews of your Res file, you may turn around and find out that you have to do BMQ again because, depending on which one you did, it MAY not be equivilent. 

The better solution is patience ... work hard at school ... and apply directly when school is done. Maybe if you work hard enough you can make yourself a good candidate for ROTP and go to RMC to become an officer. If that's not your preference, you can still apply directly for an NCM job or maybe choose the college route ...

Otis
Mentor


----------



## Miller97

Listen to Otis and you won't go wrong, he's got GREAT advice but definitely take advantage of the search function here its really useful. Don't worry about getting into CSOR right away..take your time getting there you may find out that it may not be what you're looking for after all...Always keep your options open.

Good Luck.


----------



## C-Aitchison

I'm also 16, have gone through a bunch of the recruiting process, (My Fitness Test is August 16th). I am curious, if I pass my fitness test, when I get sworn in does it have to be with a bible? I am not religious so I am curious if I have to be sworn in over a bible.


----------



## Larkvall

2587PDub said:
			
		

> I'm also 16, have gone through a bunch of the recruiting process, (My Fitness Test is August 16th). I am curious, if I pass my fitness test, when I get sworn in does it have to be with a bible? I am not religious so I am curious if I have to be sworn in over a bible.



No you don't have to use a bible.


----------



## kratz

2587PDub said:
			
		

> I'm also 16, have gone through a bunch of the recruiting process, (My Fitness Test is August 16th). I am curious, if I pass my fitness test, when I get sworn in does it have to be with a bible? I am not religious so I am curious if I have to be sworn in over a bible.



A search for swearing an Oath vice Swearing on a Bible turns up many threads answering this question. As Larkvall mentioned, the process for swearing on oath is allowed and posted on this site.


----------



## ducky

maybe if you sign up in the reserves first you can determine if this is really the career path for you in the long run?


----------



## Joe LD

i am currently in grade 10, i'm 16 years of age. i have done lots of research on the canadian reserves and want to know if i can still join the reserves even though i just went into grade 10. i am very dedicated to join the reserves and im aware that the training is hard. please take the time to respond back and let me know thanks. 





September-09-10


----------



## SupersonicMax

Joe,

I suggest you start searching and reading about the questions you may have.  Most of them have been answered here before or are answered on current CF websites.  For example, on the recruiting website, under the Reserve section, it says:



> Education and Training
> 
> You must meet the minimum education requirements for your entry plan and occupation, which can vary from Grade 10 to a university degree. Reservists usually train on evenings and weekends, however, most of them need two weeks of full-time service every year to keep their qualifications current.



If you are as dedicated as you make us believe, please do some research by yourself before asking!  If you have questions AFTER you searched, pleased ask them.

Max


----------



## George Wallace

Perhaps this will help:



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> How about doing a search first, there are at least a couple of topics on this.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> 
> Try this:
> 
> FIRST OFF - Do you meet the 3 CRITERIA to join the Canadian Forces?
> 
> 
> First:
> Are you a Canadian Citizen?
> 
> You MUST be a Canadian Citizen.
> 
> If you are not, then you must attain your Canadian Citizenship first.
> 
> Second:
> Do you meet the AGE requirements?
> 
> You must be 16 years of age to join the Primary Reserves, and have Parental Consent.
> 
> You must be 17 years of age to join the Regular Forces, and have Parental Consent.
> 
> Age of Majority is 18 years of age, and you can join without Parental Consent after your eighteenth birthday, not before.
> 
> You must be able to complete BMQ, SQ and Trades Training before Compulsory Retirement Age.
> 
> Third:
> Do you meet the EDUCATION requirements?
> 
> These will vary from Province to Province and for what "Entry Plan" you are applying for.  In Ontario, for example, it is Grade 10 (Quebec Secondary III) is the minimum to join the Primary Reserves.  Visit your local CFRC to find out what your Provincial requirements are.  It is highly recommended that if you want to make the CF a full-time career, you graduate from High School with a diploma.
> 
> 
> You can get more information from your CFRC:
> 
> TOLL FREE:  1 800 856 8488
> 
> On the Web:     www.forces.ca
> 
> -The CFRC is also starting to provide a "Chat Line" on their Web Site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want information on these sites, try these links:
> 
> 
> 
> Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
> 
> MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html
> 
> Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446
> 
> Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html
> 
> FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html
> 
> Recruiting FAQ - -----------------------------------------------------------
> Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
> 
> Canadian Forces Aptitude Test -  -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf
> Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html
> 
> Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced
> 
> Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)
> 
> Army.ca wiki pages
> - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
> 
> 
> To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## ɹǝʌɐǝq ǝɥ┴

First of all, i'm fifteen and i'm in tenth grade. I'll be sixteen by next summer which means i'll be able to join the army reserves.
I have a few questions though
1)How far, how fast and how long would a normal person in the reserves be expected to run? I can run very fast but only for about a kilometer before tiring. I can jog a long distance though.
2)I live in ottawa, where will the basic training be?
3)Is there any chance at all of me being sent overseas without volunteering?


----------



## PuckChaser

Most of these questions are answered on the board somewhere, but the search function is a little difficult to use. Quick answers are below.

1) If you're a sprinter, you'll practice running distances is. Sounds like you're in shape, don't worry about it.
2) Could end up in Meaford for the summer, but most BMQs are run on weekends now.
3) Not unless there's an act of Parliament passed, and you cannot be deployed overseas until you are 18.


----------



## ɹǝʌɐǝq ǝɥ┴

thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## ɹǝʌɐǝq ǝɥ┴

One more thing: What's the maximum weight for entering the reserves?


----------



## Alea

ɹǝʌɐǝq ǝɥ┴ said:
			
		

> One more thing: What's the maximum weight for entering the reserves?



Hi,

You should really use the search function on the forum. It will help you find your answers.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364/post-369101.html#msg369101
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92139.0.html

etcetera, etcetera...!

Enjoy,
Alea


----------



## Occam

Alea said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You should really use the search function on the forum. It will help you find your answers.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364/post-369101.html#msg369101
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92139.0.html
> 
> etcetera, etcetera...!
> 
> Enjoy,
> Alea



The advice to search is wise; however, none of those links refer to weight limits for enrolment.

To answer the question, there are no limits on height or weight for enrolment in the CF.  That said, there are restrictions for some specific jobs, for example - pilot (related to the ejection seat).

Despite no official height/weight limit, you are required to meet the physical fitness standards at BMQ - which Alea's links do explain quite well.  If you're obese, these tests will be extremely difficult to pass.


----------



## miiistershaheer

Hey, my name is shaheer, and I need some help so hopefully if anyone takes the time to read this you could help me , well I'm 16 I live in Pickering, Ontario, I'm still in high-school (grade 10) and it's been a dream of mine to join the army, and I know I'm probably a bit to young to just drop everything and join, but I've heard of the army reserve program I'm not to sure on what they exactly do, or where they are located in my area, but I want to become an infantry soldier. But I don't really know anyone who could help me with this, I could really use some help to find out how to get signed up, and get one step closer to my dream. thank you for taking the time to read this, it would be very very helpful if someone could help me get  started on this childhood dream of mine. Thank you have a great day! 

*p.s you could also send me an email if you'd prefer that better my email is; shaheerhussain30@hotmail.com


----------



## readytogo

As one or more of the Mods will tell you....welcome to the forum, please feel free to use the search bar conveniently located on the top right of your page.  I am an army reserve medical technician so i can answer some of the basic questions

1)if you are 16 you can apply for the reserves in canada
2)CF recruiting website has all info you will need for requirements
3)CF recruiting website will have contact info for reserve units in your area
4)upon locating a suitable reserve unit in your area, they will have a staff recruiter who will tell you if there are any positions available within that unit and various entry programs available and timelines of application to entry

Good Luck and check out the recruiting page on this site

Happy reading

RTG 
5)
5)


----------



## Redeye

Shaheer,

The Queen's Own Rifles have a company in Dalton Armoury in Scarborough, which would be closest to you.

Here's a link to their recruiting page, you'll want to get in touch with them to discuss your options.

http://www.qor.com/recruiting.html


----------



## miiistershaheer

and thank you mister mod! ill be sure to check out the recruiting page but one more question what do the army reserves do? I'm 16 so what would I be doing?


----------



## readytogo

That depends on what unit you join and what your trade is (medic, infanteer, etc)  fairly safe to say that 1 night a week is for training purposes and weekends are for more extensive training (field work, range work)

RTG


----------



## readytogo

and im not a mod, im only about 3 steps ahead of you on the reserve path


----------



## miiistershaheer

Hey! It's me Shaheer again , I was just wondering what do the army reserves do? and how do I apply at my nearest branch? also I'm 15 so could I still apply right now? or should I wait till I turn 16 in a upcoming January? thanks for taking the time to read  bye!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Locked usual caveats apply.

* miiistershaheer *as was stated please use the search function in the main forum area, lots of work has gone into setting up FAQs and organizing information where you can find it. And how old are? You were 16 yesterday and now you are 15....?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## readytogo

apparently my initial answer was not sufficent for the young one there.... no one can tell you exactly what a unit does, unless they have that specific training schedule.


----------



## ironman2002

does age play a part in the Recruiting ???


----------



## Miko

Not unless your under 16, or over 55.


----------



## bdave

On my BMQ, there was a man who was in his early 60s. Mind you, this was reserves. Saw some people on their SQ who were in their 40s.
Wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## ModlrMike

bdave said:
			
		

> On my BMQ, there was a man who was in his early 60s.



I believe the maximum age for enrollment is 52, in order for one to complete a 3yr BE*. The maximum Compulsory Retirement Age is 60 (on request).

*Table E to QR&O 15.31 lists as the maximum release age 55, ergo 55-3 for 52 years.

I don't doubt your recollection, but I doubt the accuracy of the gent's age.


----------



## tyguy94

I am 16 and thinking of joining the Reserves, and i have one question

i am in grade 10 right now and i done after allot of research on this and i found out i need grade 10 but seen as im in grade 10 right now can i still get in the reserves? i been SEARCHING for allot of the day and cant find an answer to this.

Thank you for your time.  

Tyler


----------



## aesop081

tyguy94 said:
			
		

> but seen as im in grade 10 right now can i still get in the reserves?



Grade 10 is a *prerequisite*.

Noun: A thing required as a prior condition for something else to happen.

You do not have grade 10 as of yet.


----------



## Rheostatic

Knowing how long the recruiting process takes, would it not be worth tyguy's time to start the recuiting process now, and get sworn in at the end of the school year? Or will the recruiting center not bother to open a new file until he meets the grade 10 requrement? I'm hoping someone with recruiting experience will answer this.


----------



## Hozer

Good god finish highschool at least, the military is still going to be here 2-3 years from now.  Focus on your studies, your grades will follow you for the rest of your life.


----------



## aesop081

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Knowing how long the recruiting process takes, would it not be worth tyguy's time to start the recuiting process now, and get sworn in at the end of the school year? Or will the recruiting center not bother to open a new file until he meets the grade 10 requrement? I'm hoping someone with recruiting experience will answer this.



He cant apply until he meets the requirements.


----------



## Hamilton936

I live in Hamilton, in grade 10, and want to join the reserves. Right now I'm 15 but I want to join by the end of grade 10 (I turn 16 before then). I have 70's all my subjects except history in that subject I have a 90. I'm really interested  in military history and that's one of the reasons I'm interested in joining the reserves. I'm considering joining in one of the following areas: infantry, artillery, signal operator or weapons technician. I have a couple questions: what units in Hamilton are hiring, how does the training work, what exactly does a signal operator do, do weapons technicians see much if any action in terms of field exercises, can i apply before I'm 16 but only sign on when I'm 16 or do I have to wait to till I'm 16 to apply, and how fast can I be promoted to corporal(not to get ahead of myself)? Also any advice or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## AgentSmith

Your questions have been asked and answered over and over again just search, young Padawan. 

Though to see what units are hiring talk to each unit recruiter, though some of your trade choices might not be available depending on what reserve units are in your area.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Hamilton Reserve Units
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp?action=City&id=43

Most units have taken in their recruits for this year, allocations of vacancies were very small.  You will have to contact units to find out who might still be looking for people.

site:army.ca signal operator

site:army.ca weapons technician

site:army.ca apply 16 years old


----------



## JatomicBomb

Hello, I'm 17 years old, and I want to join the Canadian Forces next year. The only thing is, I don't know what I would like to do.. I'm just wondering how it works.. If I join the Canadian Forces, do I have to know exactly what I want to do? Example : mechanic, welder, medic, etc.? Or can I join, do the training and then talk to someone about choosing? I've always had a hard time to choose what I wanted for a career, and now I know this is what I want to do, but I just can't decide what I'd like to do once I'm in the Forces.. Aslo, is there any lists of all the jobs & the requirements for them? That would help out quite a bit. 

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Danny_C

JatomicBomb said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm 17 years old, and I want to join the Canadian Forces next year. The only thing is, I don't know what I would like to do.. I'm just wondering how it works.. If I join the Canadian Forces, do I have to know exactly what I want to do? Example : mechanic, welder, medic, etc.? Or can I join, do the training and then talk to someone about choosing? I've always had a hard time to choose what I wanted for a career, and now I know this is what I want to do, but I just can't decide what I'd like to do once I'm in the Forces.. Aslo, is there any lists of all the jobs & the requirements for them? That would help out quite a bit.
> 
> Thank you all for your time.



It's best to stop by your local recruiting centre and speak with a recruiter. Make a list of questions and they will be more than happy to help.

All jobs are listed on the forces.ca website. Video links and requirements can be found there as well.

http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70


----------



## GAP

Or failing to do that, or in addition to, you could read the recruiting forum here, but either way, you are going to have to make the effort to find out the information by yourself...........


----------



## PMedMoe

First off, you may have a lot of time to check the trades out.  Most of the trades are presently closed right now.  See: Trades OPEN / Closed ?

No, you can't join and then decide what you want to do.  There are only X amount of openings and you must chose your trade before you will be offered enrolment.

Try an on line job aptitude test to see what you might be interested in doing.

Also, your CFAT results will determine which trades you can apply for.

I see you've been on the site since August.  Do some searching and reading.  I'm sure you'll find lots of information.  Oh, and for the best answers, visit a CFRC.


----------



## JatomicBomb

Thank you for your replies! One more quick question.. I went on forces.ca, and looked up medical officer, and from what I understand, if you pass the Basic officer training course, then you can get sent off to do the Basic Medical Officer course... Would my school grades have any effect in this? If so, is there a place to find out what jobs require what school grades? Thank you.


----------



## LoKe

JatomicBomb said:
			
		

> so, is there a place to find out what jobs require what school grades? Thank you.


A couple.  One, for starters, is the Forces.gc.ca website, which you can filter trades by education level.  Or, more importantly, a recruiting center, who's job is to answer questions such as this.


----------



## medicineman

Medical Officer is a doctor - you have to be in a program like the Medical Officer Training Plan for that to happen, or be a qualified physician to do your BMOC.

If you're only 16, you've got some work ahead of you...

MM


----------



## JatomicBomb

Oh.. alright, thank you. Well, I'm actually 17.. and graduated school. Guess I should of thought of this before I graduated.. could of gotten much better grades in order to be a physician, guess thoese dreams are shattared.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

JatomicBomb said:
			
		

> Oh.. alright, thank you. Well, I'm actually 17.. and graduated school. Guess I should of thought of this before I graduated.. could of gotten much better grades in order to be a physician, guess thoese dreams are shattared.



You can always go back to school and bring your grades up.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Brasidas

JatomicBomb said:
			
		

> Oh.. alright, thank you. Well, I'm actually 17.. and graduated school. Guess I should of thought of this before I graduated.. could of gotten much better grades in order to be a physician, guess thoese dreams are shattared.



Umm... 17's pretty damned young. No matter how low your grades are, if you've got the smarts for it, you can get into college. It just might take a while, spending a year getting better marks for grade 12, maybe. You transfer into a university, get good enough grades to get into a school of medicine (they don't give a damn about high school), and apply for MOTP. Done.

You have to be good enough to get the grades in university, but that's a whole 'nother ballgame than feeling all sad about not knowing you had to try to get good grades in high school.


----------



## JatomicBomb

Thank you for the suggestion. I think that's what I'm going to do. Not just yet, I want to do a bit more research about it first.. so if any Medical Officer see's this and has time for a few questions.. I'd appreciate it if you could PM me. I just want to ask a few questions to make sure this is what I want to do. Thank you.


----------



## Nauticus

I recommend you try the Canadian Forces Medical Group subforum.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,45.0.html


----------



## Xalexon

I guess I should explain my situation before I ask my question. I'm a 16 year old Ontario high school student with high 80's to low 90's grades. My long term goal is to become a doctor but I among many other doctor-hopefuls may not make it. For now I'm worried about getting into university (preferably Mac) and Im confident I have the marks for it. My main issue however is tuition and other university costs. My parents are juggling between their debt and my older sisters tuition; I'm afraid I'd put too much stress on them next year when I enter university. So I considered joining the forces for subsidized education. Keep in mind I'm not simply joining the navy for the subsidized education but also for the experience as it was something I considered doing anyways. If/when ill become a doctor i plan to join the navy anyways. There are 2 main problems with this however. One is that my parents are very anti-anything dangerous (I need to escort my 11 year old sister down 3 floors in an elevator) and that I'm not physically fit . I've come up with a solution for the latter with a physically intensive routine and healthy diet. However I don't know what to tell my parents. They may think I'm only doing this for the money (although that is part of it) and they may keep me from joining. Although I could always wait till in 18 I'd rather go with their blessing. 

Anyways I plan to go through subsidized education for university with all the pay, work with the navy for 4 years in a trade in the medical field, then finally apply to a medical school and hope that my background as a medical related forces member (I'm thinking medical technician) will get me in. So what do you guys think?

Anyways my main questions are:
How can I convince my paranoid parents to let me join the army?
Do I need to be 18 to start the recruiting process? How long does it take approximately?
Any reccomandations on a work out for an overweight teenager? I'm currently doing HIIT up and down the stairs in my apartment building and weightlifting with a 15 pound dumbbell. I'm considering joining a nearby gym during their holiday promotion to see what it's like.
Can NCM's also recieve fully subsidized university education? I read the subsidized education page on the forces website and only found information on the ROTP
How much pay does one receive while under subsidized university?

Those are all the questions I have for now although I may think of more later. This site has been very useful answering most of my other questions but the aforementioned questions haven't been answered according to my particular situation. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Occam

Actually, most of your questions have already been answered.



> How can I convince my paranoid parents to let me join the army?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64353.0



> Do I need to be 18 to start the recruiting process? How long does it take approximately?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703.15



> Any reccomandations on a work out for an overweight teenager? I'm currently doing HIIT up and down the stairs in my apartment building and weightlifting with a 15 pound dumbbell. I'm considering joining a nearby gym during their holiday promotion to see what it's like.



Exercise more, eat less.  Rinse.  Repeat.



> Can NCM's also recieve fully subsidized university education? I read the subsidized education page on the forces website and only found information on the ROTP



That's because ROTP is the only subsidized method of entrance into the officer cadre from civvie street.  You either go to RMC, or civvie U, depending on the degree program and the needs of the service.



> How much pay does one receive while under subsidized university?



See "Officers" - "ROTP" - OCdt at http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131

Have you considered joining the Naval Reserve at HMCS Star, attending Mac, and taking advantage of the Education Reimbursement Program for the Primary Reserve?


----------



## George Wallace

Xalexon 


I see you have been on this site since Aug (approx four months).  I am sure in your reading you have already read the topics that answered your questions.  We have had a couple topics on dealing with parents who were not too keen on their children joining the CF, Regular or Reserve.  We have numerous topics on financing one's education both in the Regular Force and the Reserves.  There are topics on the various programs available to train officers.  Why, there are even topics started by people asking the same questions as you about Medical School or Dental School, even Physiotherapy.  What have you been doing?  This post of yours has been added to the many posts made by other sixteen year old kids who have asked these very same questions.  In an age when all teenagers are so dependent on technology, only those who are not likely to succeed can not find the information that they need.  

As I was typing, I see that Occam was so kind as to hand you everything on a silver spoon.


----------



## zach2605

Good morning everyone!

   My name is Zach, and I want to join the canadian military next year. I am 15, in 10th grade. I want to join a trade in which action and adventure are involved.

   At first, I was thinking of joining the navy. I love the sea. But, my cousin (who is in the army) said that the army has a more action and adventure aspect to it, as well as, CQC, espionage etc. It sounds exciting, but dangerous. I want to live, haha. Yet, I want to experience it all..without dying.

Which trade do you think is best for me?


----------



## GAP

I have no clue who or what you are, why would you, who has no clue who and what I am, want me to tell you to do for a career. Go figure it out yourself.

There's lots of sites regarding the CF, there's lots of threads here on trades.....get busy.


----------



## zach2605

I'd prefer useful comments to benefit the decision on my ideal trade. So, if you're going to be rude, I suggest you leave, GAP. thanks.


----------



## Scott

If you're going to report a post to the Staff then do not come in and bitch about the comment you're reporting. Let us do our job.

That said, I see nothing wrong with GAP's comment and suggest you grow a thicker skin. The advice is sound.

Scott
Staff


----------



## zach2605

All of you people are waste and rude. All I wanted was a bit of guidance. You need to learn respect.


----------



## GAP

You'll get respect when you earn it, not because you want to be spoon fed the information.


----------



## Scott

Then go find another site to ask your questions and drop your attitude on.

Now your thread is locked and you are on your last friendly warning from me.

Staff


----------



## Franko

zach2605 said:
			
		

> All of you people are waste and rude. All I wanted was a bit of guidance. You need to learn respect.



Normally I don't post over a lock, my apologies to Scott.

*zach *- I'm giving you a chance here.

Take some time and read through the information on the site. It will help you answer your own questions.

You've come on to this site, asked a pretty broad question and didn't like the answer. Members here will not give you an automatic answer. 

What the majority of the membership _*respect *_is someone who comes on here, does a bit of research on their own and asks straight forward, to the point questions. It's also earned here...not given.

Also, in case you thought that this site is populated by wannabe's or gamers, it's not. Most here, including myself, are either in the Forces or have been. 

I suggest you suck back and think about your post and it's tone before posting again....growing a thicker skin will help you as well, not only here but if and when you get in.

*Another thing - if you want to change your name, you have to let everyone here on the site know in this thread:*

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,86.0.html

Don't change it again without doing so.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## kirby1234

What are the age requirements and all the other requirements?


----------



## Scott

Zack, try harder if you want to fool us.

Locked.


----------



## Loachman

zach2605: I am posting through Scott's (my apologies too) lock to give you a little explanation here, and back up Der Panzerkommandant's advice, as you are young.

If you cannot put up with some bluntness here, you are not going to survive in the CF for long.

The simple fact is that nobody here can tell you what trade is right for you. We do not know you, and you do not know us.

You need to speak to a recruiter about this. I say again, you need to speak to a recruiter about this.

In the meantime, there is a lot of information here on this site already, which may help you. Read the older threads, and use the Search Function, to learn more. We expect members of the CF to be self-sufficient, and we expect no less from members of this Site, too.


----------



## PMedMoe

By typing "too old" in the search bar under the Recruiting forum, I came up with these:

Am I too old?

Too old to become an Officer?

Am I too old to join the Army?

Too old to join?

and probably the best one:

Age Limits - Regular Forces

I'm sure there are _several_ more.  As you can see, you are not the first to have this question.  Try using the search function and read the many, many threads on here.  I'm sure you will find answers and advice.  Welcome.


----------



## theSeaDog

Seems to me, you are less worried about your age, more the impact it would have on your lady - which is good. She's probably reacting a touch defensively (mine sure did) to the idea. It is important that you inform her as much as you can. Hold nothing back etc.

Also, come up with a plan. "I want to join the army" is not so much of a plan as an idea. Try and find out as much information about your desired career and create a timeline plan. The worst case, you do your initial engagement and take a break from your current life. If you have 10 years of trade experience, a few years break won't wreck that. One thing to note, since I just noticed it, if you are dead set on infantry be prepared for a potential wait of a few years. Infantry has been full for awhile and a lot of people have applied to it. Couple that with the Afghan pull out and it might be awhile to get through the queue.

Another idea would be to go to your nearest base and talk to people; see what the life is really like and what kind of options there are etc. You're not 18 so you need to shake the romantic idea of the military and take a realistic view. 

There are quite a few of us joining up in later stages of our lives; myself I'll be take a huge pay hit but I just can't see myself developing software the rest of my life *yawn* Sometimes a guy just wants some action  :threat:


----------



## Alea

Movistardave said:
			
		

> Looking for advice as to weather or not I'm too old to join the CF.



I would not worry about this. A lot of us want to join the CF and are over 30. I am 40 



> And also some advice on signing up and how it will change my life. I have searched around and read other stories, but none similar to mine.



I suggest you meet with a recruiter - no need to make an appointment for that - and ask all the questions you have. You have mentioned Infantry but there are plenty of other trades that you might like in the CF that might not be related to what you do now in the civil.

Anyways, if you read on the site, you'll see that most trades are closed right now with near zero possibilities of any opening in April (except for some Tech. Trades) so you do have the time to be informed and prepared for a new life. 



> I don't think she would enjoy life on base.



You don't have to live on a base. The majority of CF members don't.

Good luck,
Alea

_Edit for Spell Check _


----------



## Occam

Movistardave said:
			
		

> Thanks I must have used the wrong search. When I searched "too old" it came up with every thread with the word "too" or "old" even if they were part of another word. It was around 700 topics of no relation.
> 
> I'm sure my situation must be different in some way. If anyone else has advice please feel free to share



If you want to avoid this site's search engine, you can search the site using Google in this format:

site:army.ca too old


----------



## PMedMoe

Movistardave said:
			
		

> Thanks I must have used the wrong search. When I searched "too old" it came up with every thread with the word "too" or "old" even if they were part of another word. It was around 700 topics of no relation.



You need to search within the sub-forum, not the whole site.


----------



## Comrade

You're not too old. Infantry does cause a lot of wear and tear, especially on the back and knees, so make sure that you're healthy enough to endure it. Sounds like you've hit a rut in your life and you're looking for a change, which is fine. It sounds like you're looking for your higher purpose in life and you know it's not your old job. But it's also probably not the infantry either. Just saying. Although you do get a certain sense of satisfaction from it that is hard to describe to civilians. Think hard about you really want, and why you want the infantry and CF. It's your life. You can do anything you want with it.


----------



## RCDtpr

Your age isn't the problem.

Right now the problem for you is that the infantry is overmanned and from what I'm hearing (from reliable sources) the next fiscal year isn't going to be a good one for recruiting.

Not trying to be discouraging.....just being honest.


----------



## vhaust

I am also considering joining. I think you are at this point(age) where you have to consider what you want out of this life.
Yes, countless nights thinking about it. To join or not to join: many variables in the equation 
(family,standard of living, time constraint, values, feasibility, expectations, etc.).
Break this equation into a smaller ones. This could potentially add new questions to your process of thinking.
i.e. if standard of living significantly affects values, then new questions are added; for it also affects your expectations/family etc..
since standard of living is not a significant factor to me, I chose to treat it passively,and focus on values/time constraint
We all face different trade-offs.


----------



## lethalLemon

Another option would be, talk to your current employer about allowing for time away for military training, and join the Reserve Forces. Part-time service, everything is cater to your speed and needs - many reservists are either post-secondary students or have other full/part-time jobs. Now, the Reserve Infantry unit's will likely have little to no openings for Infantry Soldiers (as previously explained) however they will have openings for other trades within the unit (Supply Tech, RMS Clerk etc.). An example of my situation; The British Columbia Regiment (at the time of my initial inquiry for enlistment) was the only unit in Lower Mainland BC that was hiring; and the only trade they had openings for was Armoured Recce Crewman (which was just what I was looking for too, thank goodness).

Think about it; talk to people, get as informed as possible and make sure that you choose the option that you feel is right and/or the best for you (I just don't want you to do something you'll regret later - as I'm sure many would agree with me).

Good luck!


----------



## Pusser

You're never too old to do something you really want.  If you're 33 now, how old will you be next year if you join?  How old will you be if you don't?  Each day we get older and the time we have left gets shorter.  Don't waste it dreaming about what you should have done.  Just do it.


----------



## probi

sorry got put here by a mod not trying to thread hi jack


----------



## probi

.


----------



## George Wallace

probi said:
			
		

> hey sorry mod can u move this to Recruiting



First things first.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines


----------



## probi

.


----------



## agc

DAOD 5002-1, Enrolment

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp


Effective 1 Jan 11.  See section on minimum age.


----------



## Michael OLeary

For simplicity:



> *Minimum Age*
> 
> The minimum age to be eligible for enrolment varies.
> 
> To be eligible for enrolment as an officer, an applicant is required to have reached:
> 
> * in the Reg F:
> o age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College or civilian university; or
> o age 17, in any other case;
> * in the Res F:
> o age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College;
> o age 18, if the applicant enrols in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers; or
> o age 17, in any other case; and
> * in the Special Force, age 17.
> 
> To be eligible for enrolment as a NCM, an applicant is required to have reached age 17, except for applicants in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers who are required to have reached age 18.
> 
> The consent of a custodial parent or legal guardian is required for the enrolment of an applicant who is under the age of 18 on the day of enrolment.



And, before anyone asks instead of looking for it: COATS is Cadet Organizations Administration and Training Service.


----------



## brihard

Good. Maybe in a year or two they'll start scheduling brigade exercises during the university break instead of the high school one.


----------



## chrisf

On the one hand, it narrows our recruiting field, on the other hand, it's going to make teaching basic marginally more tolerable.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

Just out of curiosity what is the Special Force?

-- note singular ---


----------



## BDTyre

Maybe they meant "Speshul Forshes?"  ;D


----------



## Journeyman

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity what is the Special Force?


A "Special Force" is one raised for a specific purpose, usually for a limited term of service. 

The most notable within Canada is the Canadian Army Special Force (CASF) raised for Korea, although it's often applied to our Boer War contingents as well. 






			
				CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Maybe they meant "Speshul Forshes?"  ;D


Ever wonder why people get told to STFU, or stay in their lane? No, probably never crossed your mind.  :


----------



## lethalLemon

Gotta love being 18+  ;D


----------



## BDTyre

Okay...

I can see the value of raising the minimum age for PRes as you're more likely to get people who have a bit more maturity and there is less of a wait for said people to be delployable.

On the other hand, allowing entrance at age 16 gives the new recruit one extra year of training, experience and working within the military. Chances are if they are lucky enough to get right into BMQ, BMQ-L and trades training without any extended breaks between courses, they may have a full year with their unit before being eligible to go on pre-deployment. The courses and time in the unit might help them mature quicker both personally and professionally.


----------



## dapaterson

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity what is the Special Force?
> 
> -- note singular ---



Read the National Defence Act.  It's quite remarkable what one can learn by the simple act of reading before asking questions that are clearly explained in legislation and regulation.


----------



## Journeyman

For disclosure, I'm _not _ posted to NDHQ, and my knowledge of the Reserves is _somewhat limited_....

However, I'm doubtful that the tribal elders made this change with any consideration towards getting more mature reservists or adding training time to their age before deployment. 

If I were a betting man (and I seldom bet on anything that can talk, skewing the game), I suspect the reason was to make Reserve enrolment just a bit more restrictive. With budget and personnel cuts announced and more to come, Reserve hiring will become even more limited -- why allow/encourage 16 year olds to be distracted from school any more than they are already?

Yes, I know all the benefits of Reserve employment of our youth, but I suspect  NDHQ would rather encourage kids to stay in school and delay worrying about a career for an additional year.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If I were a betting man (and I seldom bet on anything that can talk, skewing the game), I suspect the reason was to make Reserve enrolment just a bit more restrictive. With budget and personnel cuts announced and more to come, Reserve hiring will become even more limited -- why allow/encourage 16 year olds to be . . .



While this change to reserve enrolment age would have this benefit, I suspect that the motive behind this change was more likely to be a simple move to make the enrolment criteria the same for Regular and Reserve (and Special Force) service.  Having one standard (regardless of terms of service) is easier to defend if challenged, whether by activist groups in the media (e.g. "child soldiers") or by individuals at a human rights tribunal (e.g. some loony child crying discrimination because he can't get in the Reg Force at age 16).

My experience with the Reserves (or the Regular Force for that matter) is very dated but I suspect that an analysis of reserve recruit statistics would show that the percentage of 16 year olds enrolled to be very small.


----------



## Journeyman

An equally valid guess at NDHQ-think


----------



## Blackadder1916

Journeyman said:
			
		

> An equally valid guess at NDHQ-think



It's been over twenty years since I was at NDHQ, but some thought processes are hard to get rid of - - - even with electro-convulsive therapy.


----------



## mariomike

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> My experience with the Reserves (or the Regular Force for that matter) is very dated but I suspect that an analysis of reserve recruit statistics would show that the percentage of 16 year olds enrolled to be very small.



My military experience is very dated. And limited. 
But, on my Student Summer Employment Plan (SSEP) GMT course, I believe we were all "16 going on 17" ( like the old song ).


----------



## brihard

Stacked said:
			
		

> This will effect the Co-Op program for sure. Should limit it to mostly students in Grade 12 now.



Hell, I didn't even think of that.

Honestly, I approve of this move overall though. While a lot of 17 year olds don't know what they're getting themselves into, sixteen years olds have fully a year less of mature thinking under their belt.

If we cannot meet recruiting goals without having to recruit sixteen year olds, we're doing something wrong anyway. Limiting ourselves to those closer to adulthood is, I think, both an ethical and in the long term a more effective route.


----------



## dapaterson

I suspect the "one standard, easier to defend and admininster" is the intent there; indeed, there's a growing desire to streamline admin processes to have a single CF standard with exceptions if needed.  Maintaining the amss of policies in the CF is a nightmare; keeping the number down to a manageable number means they are more likely to be current and relevant.


----------



## brandon_

Joining at 16 changed me in every way possible, over the last year I've changed from a egoistical fat, spoiled 16 year old, I only cared about me.  I was a mess, going through BMQ/SQ the (co-op) Once I got the taste of 'Army Life' I hated it, I wanted out, the staff wanted me out, god even my _friends_ didn't want to be with me, into a trained P res Soldier at 17, who works hard, and puts 100_ish_% into absolutely everything. The army sorted me out, and now I believe it can sort lots of people out at 16 as well.

       In no way Physically/mentally/socially prepared for what was going down over the semester.  After a few too many 'harsh' (albeit well deserved) jackings, I thought about what I wanted out of it, I came to the sudden realization about week 3/4 that I joined the army, and the army didn't join me.  Note: I've since un-pumped my ways.

Something leads me to believe that there was far too much of this going on, except, quitting, I would think that by sending immature kids out, to training, and have them become an administrative nightmare, and pay to send them all the way home, with purely nothing to show, except minus the money to get and get them home, i'm sure it goes on with every age group, but I can GUESS that the lack of us youngs guys that show up to begin with, they could have been loosing money on them, rather then getting trained soldiers.


----------



## agc

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> My experience with the Reserves (or the Regular Force for that matter) is very dated but I suspect that an analysis of reserve recruit statistics would show that the percentage of 16 year olds enrolled to be very small.



My guess would be that it varies by element and region (ie with the AF Res hiring mainly from Reg F at end TOS).  Probably as high as 50% in areas where part time employment for students is low.


----------



## Haggis

I'm going to side with BlackAdder1916 and dapaterson on this one. Think of it: a single, universal, sensible, defensible enrolment age standard for the CF.  

What a great idea!!!

Let's hope it catches on.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

I recently got a e-mail from Forces.ca saying...



> Good day Paul,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).
> 
> The minimum age to join the Primary Reserves recently changed to 17 years old, the same as the Regular Forces.
> 
> Should you have any additional questions please contact us by email, chat or the toll-free number below.


 

Any reason why they changed the minimum age?


----------



## Smirnoff123

Unbelievable...
After waiting since my 16th birthday in August to join, and April just around the corner, it changes now. There goes my chances of getting in this year. See you next April reserves  :rage:


----------



## Journeyman

SoldierInAYear said:
			
		

> Any reason why they changed the minimum age?


In the fullness of time, I too agree with Blackadder1916, dapaterson, Haggis...AND the email you received: "The minimum age to join the Primary Reserves recently changed to 17 years old, the same as the Regular Forces."


----------



## Smirnoff123

Is it possible to start the application process prior to the required age?  ???

I am 16 now, and my birthday will be in August, 4 months after the new fiscal year. I would hate to have to wait until August, and most likely miss this round of positions, like I did last year. Especially since I probably would not be fully processed until my birthday regardless.


----------



## PMedMoe

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Is it possible to start the application process prior to the required age?  ???



I'm thinking, no:



> To be *eligible* for enrolment as an officer, an applicant is required to have reached:
> 
> * in the Reg F:
> o age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College or civilian university; or
> o age 17, in any other case;
> * in the Res F:
> o age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College;
> o age 18, if the applicant enrols in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers; or
> o age 17, in any other case; and
> 
> To be *eligible* for enrolment as a NCM, an applicant is required to have reached age 17, except for applicants in the COATS or the Canadian Rangers who are required to have reached age 18



Call the CFRC and see what they say.  They may let you apply but not action your paperwork until your 17th birthday, in which case, your info would be four months out of date.


----------



## Smirnoff123

That is what I had pretty well figured myself,  :-\

Well hopefully there are some leftovers in August for my taking!


----------



## 211RadOp

CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11
AMENDMENT TO MINIMUM ENROLMENT AGE DAOD 5002-1
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: DAOD 5002-1 ENROLMENT 

1. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO AMEND THE POLICY AT REF REGARDING THE MINIMUM AGES FOR ENROLMENT IN THE CF. THIS AMENDMENT BROADENS THE SELECTION OF EDUCATIONAL PROGRAMS UNDER WHICH AN APPLICANT MAY BE ENROLLED AT AGE 16. REF WILL BE MODIFIED IN DUE COURSE 

2. THE MINIMUM AGE TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT VARIES. TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE REGULAR FORCE, AN APPLICANT IS REQUIRED TO HAVE REACHED: 

A. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR CIVILIAN UNIVERSITY OR COLLEGE, OR 

B. AGE 17 IN ALL OTHER CASES 

3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE: 

A. AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS 

B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17 

C. AGE 17 IN ANY OTHER CASE 

4. THE MINIMUM AGE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE SPECIAL FORCE IS AGE 17 

5. THE CONSENT OF A CUSTODIAL PARENT OR LEGAL GUARDIAN IS REQUIRED FOR THE ENROLMENT OF AN APPLICANT WHO IS UNDER THE AGE OF 18 ON THE DAY OF ENROLMENT 

6. CDA HAS BEEN REQUESTED TO UNDERTAKE A REVIEW OF THE HIGH SCHOOL CO-OP INITIATIVE FOR P RES CANDIDATES TO ENSURE IT MEETS THE INTENT OF THIS POLICY AMENDMENT 

7. DGMP/DHRD WILL CONDUCT A REVIEW OF THE ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR RESERVE SUMMER PROGRAMS, BLACK BEAR, RAVEN AND BOLD EAGLE, TO ENSURE THAT THEY REMAIN COMPLIANT WITH THIS POLICY 

8. SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP


----------



## PMedMoe

Hmmm, was the DAOD amended before the CANFORGEN came out?

Posted here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/98741/post-1010427.html#msg1010427


----------



## JMesh

DAOD was amended effective 1 Jan 11, while this CANFORGEN was released in Feb 11.


----------



## PMedMoe

So I guess the purpose of the message was to _inform_ of the amendment of the policy, as opposed to actually amending it.


----------



## JMesh

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So I guess the purpose of the message was to _inform_ of the amendment of the policy, as opposed to actually amending it.



Nope. Reserve force prior to the CANFORGEN:
age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College

Post CANFORGEN:
age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College or otherwise maintains full-time student status until age 17


----------



## PMedMoe

JMesh said:
			
		

> Nope. Reserve force prior to the CANFORGEN:
> age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College
> 
> Post CANFORGEN:
> age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and training at a Royal Military College or otherwise maintains full-time student status until age 17



Seen.


----------



## George Wallace

Stacked said:
			
		

> So if the applicant remains in school, they can enroll at age 16 and must remain a full time student until age 17 or be released?



That is what it says in black and white.


----------



## agc

This DAOD actually makes some other changes to the SOP beyond the age requirements:



> Former Service in the CF, Other Military Force or RCMP
> 
> In accordance with QR&O article 6.02, Action Prior to Enrolment of Persons with Former Service, an applicant with former service in the CF, any other military force or the RCMP is required to:
> 
> state the particulars of that service;
> state the cause of their release; and
> produce their release papers.
> In accordance with QR&O paragraphs 6.01(2) and (4), unless special authority is personally obtained from the Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS), an applicant with former service shall not be enrolled if released:
> 
> as medically unfit;
> for inefficiency;
> with a conduct assessment below “good” or equivalent, other than a conduct assessment below “good” or equivalent that was based upon conviction for which a pardon has been granted under the Criminal Records Act; or
> for misconduct.
> 
> For applicants with former CF service, the above includes any release from the CF under Item 1 (misconduct), 2 (unsatisfactory service), 3(a) (medically unfit for further service), 5(d) (not advantageously employable) or 5(f) (unsuitable for further service) of the Table to QR&O article 15.01, Release of Officers and Non-Commissioned Member. For applicants with former service in any other military force or the RCMP, the above includes any reason analogous to one of these Items.
> 
> Note – All previous CDS orders, instructions and authorizations that provided authority for officers subordinate to the CDS to authorize the enrolment of applicants with former service have been revoked.


----------



## JMesh

There were actually several other changes to the DAOD in the January amendment, including that one cannot be a member of the Canadian Cadet Organizations and the Canadian Forces. However, they were not changed in this CANFORGEN, but rather a re-write of the DAOD.


----------



## agc

JMesh said:
			
		

> ...that one cannot be a member of the Canadian Cadet Organizations and the Canadian Forces...



That's not actually new policy.  Although, it may not have been included in that DAOD before.


----------



## RecceApplicant

211RadOp said:
			
		

> 3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE:
> 
> A. AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS
> 
> B. AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE *MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17 *



I am a 16 year old high school student who has completed all testing (CFAT, Medical, Interview, ect.) who is awaiting enrollment.  However, I was told that I could not enrolled until I reached the age of 17.  

Could anyone clarify what "Full-Time Student Status" means?  I thought I would have qualified for this but perhaps I have misread.


----------



## MikeL

Unless you are applying for RMC you can ignore that line. To join the PRes you must be 17.

For the RMC enlistment option I would assume that full time student means you must still attend high school then once you complete high school you start RMC.


----------



## RecceApplicant

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Unless you are applying for RMC you can ignore that line. To join the PRes you must be 17.
> 
> For the RMC enlistment option I would assume that full time student means you must still attend high school then once you complete high school you start RMC.



Okay I understand now.  Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## kratz

....and JMesh argued the same point RecceApplicant did in a different thread.

As always, interpretation of policies can vary but it is best to follow the CFRC. This is an example why we stress this is an unofficial site.


----------



## Neill McKay

agc said:
			
		

> That's not actually new policy.  Although, it may not have been included in that DAOD before.



It was still possible to be a cadet and a primary reservist at the same time until quite recently.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

Actually you'll want to contact the unit you want o join interestingly enough.

I'm not sure if it is CF wide but I know in London the CFRC has implemented a new process where individuals must interview with a unit who than decides if they want to offer them one of their (now limited) spots. If we do we give them a form letter to take to the CFRC who will then start the process.

A little longer process but I think we will see the quality of soldiers hired increase if the units know who they are hiring. 

As for 4 RCR, I know we will not interview anyone who is not yet 17, there are enough individuals interested who we can actually hire there is no time.


----------



## George Wallace

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Actually you'll want to contact the unit you want o join interestingly enough.
> 
> I'm not sure if it is CF wide but I know in London the CFRC has implemented a new process where individuals must interview with a unit who than decides if they want to offer them one of their (now limited) spots. If we do we give them a form letter to take to the CFRC who will then start the process.
> 
> A little longer process but I think we will see the quality of soldiers hired increase if the units know who they are hiring.
> 
> As for 4 RCR, I know we will not interview anyone who is not yet 17, there are enough individuals interested who we can actually hire there is no time.



That is the same policy being enforced by the CFRC and units in Ottawa.


----------



## dinicthus

Cycophant said:
			
		

> Individuals who are slightly older may not always be at the same physical level as their younger counterparts (though many can, in fact, meet or surpass the younger ones), but they bring something else entirely to the table.  Something that‘s not easily replaced.



I know this is not the gist of what you are aiming at, but relatively effortless retention of muscle mass and strength are among the things we, the older guys, can bring to the table.  When younger, I would work out, then, well, I will not use the term "shrivel" when I ceased to work out, but that is what it could feel like.


----------



## Muttenthaler

I was enrolled into the CF (PRes) at age 16 in 1999. I turned 17 before going on my QL3 Infantry. I was a full-time student this time period.

So, not much has changed. :-\


----------



## upflames

The Essex and Kent Scottish (Eeks and Squeeks) to be more precise. I have two jobs currently, one being seasonal the other being year round. I was employed at both within the same week in September of this year. What are the chances of me getting recruited? I'm hoping to become an Infantry Soldier after high school. I'm currently in Grade 12 and not involved in any sports due to my work schedule.


----------



## AgentSmith

Go down to the E&K and talk to someone. I know some guys in the unit and from the sounds of things they're not recruiting much (*cough* the Windsors are though *cough*  ) Your best bet would be to go down to the unit and ask if they are hiring at the moment. Some units are, some aren't.


----------



## upflames

AgentSmith said:
			
		

> Go down to the E&K and talk to someone. I know some guys in the unit and from the sounds of things they're not recruiting much (*cough* the Windsors are though *cough*  ) Your best bet would be to go down to the unit and ask if they are hiring at the moment. Some units are, some aren't.



Haha thanks for the helpful cough  I'm driving into Windsor this week to go talk to someone. The Windsors are Armoured no? I want to be Infantry specifically. And if they aren't hiring would it still be best to leave them all the paperwork? Or should I just call/go in every now and then to see if their hiring before leaving the paperwork?


----------



## AgentSmith

Yes, the Windsors are Armoured  Recce (why carry your kit, when your kit can carry you?  ) Still, Infantry is a good trade, good on you for wanting to go with it. I would suggest calling/dropping in every now and then if they're not hiring since leaving them the paperwork otherwise would be pointless. You don't deal with the unit much during the recruiting process, you deal mostly with the recruiting center.


----------



## Lowlander

You could also if the E & K aren't currently hiring you could join the Windsor Regiment and then transfer over to the E & K Scots.  Units who are not recruiting sometimes will take transfers form other units.


----------



## AgentSmith

Lowlander said:
			
		

> You could also if the E & K aren't currently hiring you could join the Windsor Regiment and then transfer over to the E & K Scots.  Units who are not recruiting sometimes will take transfers form other units.



Even so, a unit transfer is never guaranteed and it can take quite a long time to transfer over (plus you'd be wasting a unit's time and a space that someone who really wanted to join the unit could have used instead). Upflames: if you really want Infantry just wait out for the E&K to have an open position.


----------



## Friendguy

So far in my life wasn't really exciting at all, and now at this paint I've realized that I could join the Canadian Forces Reserves. And was questioning on the status of how would a 17 year old be able to join. I'm looking to work into the Construction Management, and Civil Engineering as my career so I thought this would be a good way to benefit me. 

What I would really like to know is how long would the waiting list be and as well as BMQ. School for me ends in July, and school starts in September, would that be enough time for BMQ?

To give you some stats about myself I'm:
5'9, 160-170 Pounds, and as well as Vietnamese. (The reason I say my ethic is that the majority is caucasian) 

Thank you inadvance for those who reply!


----------



## TheBeatles193

I joined at 17, and I'm in the middle of BMQ right now. Are you going into grade 12, or into college in september? Either way, just make sure you can balance work with school. Age doesn't really make a difference, at least in my experience thus far. And ethnicity certainly doesn't either. I'd say go for it. Good luck.


----------



## Friendguy

I'm going into Grade 12, I'm on west coast. And how long was the waiting list for you may I ask? Because I've heard somewhat either on the Global and Mail or some local news that requirements were going to be shutdown for the military. Which seem outrageous, but also a concern for me since I'd like to join. And if you could give me a vague description of your physical build.


----------



## TheBeatles193

I'm in BC too. You might've heard that the combat arms aren't hiring for reg force right now, cuz they aren't. Its really hard to get in to. I don't think that applies to the reserves, though. For me, I applied in april and it took roughly 5 months for the whole process, which is pretty reasonable, compared to some stories I've heard. And sorry, mate, but I'm a female, so giving you a physical description wouldn't be very helpful hahah. I don't see how that would be an issue for you, though...


----------



## ivan1

Friendguy said:
			
		

> So far in my life wasn't really exciting at all, and now at this paint I've realized that I could join the Canadian Forces Reserves. And was questioning on the status of how would a 17 year old be able to join. I'm looking to work into the Construction Management, and Civil Engineering as my career so I thought this would be a good way to benefit me.
> 
> What I would really like to know is how long would the waiting list be and as well as BMQ. School for me ends in July, and school starts in September, would that be enough time for BMQ?
> 
> To give you some stats about myself I'm:
> 5'9, 160-170 Pounds, and as well as Vietnamese. (The reason I say my ethic is that the majority is caucasian)
> 
> Thank you inadvance for those who reply!



Doing my BMQ right now, halfway through it. Half the people on my course are 17 year olds, not a single of the 17 year olds have quit so far. 

I don't get why you stated your ethnicity, it has no bearing on anything at all. I'm chinese myself and yes the entire course and staff are caucasians, but they don't go any easier or harder on you just because you're a different race. The instructors are fair.


----------



## TheBeatles193

ivan1 said:
			
		

> Doing my BMQ right now, halfway through it. Half the people on my course are 17 year olds, not a single of the 17 year olds have quit so far.
> 
> I don't get why you stated your ethnicity, it has no bearing on anything at all. I'm chinese myself and yes the entire course and staff are caucasians, but they don't go any easier or harder on you just because you're a different race. The instructors are fair.



Half your course is 17? All your instructors and candidates are caucasian? That suirprises me. Where are you doing your course?


----------



## ivan1

In Edmonton, alberta.


----------



## Friendguy

May I ask where the camp is in British Columbia, it would be nice to have it near home


----------



## skrinj3916

I'm currently 16 years old and looking to apply as an Infantry Officer or a NCM Infantry Soldier.  I don't have the nerves as of yet to inform my parents on my decision.  So i am just wondering if you can go and talk to a recruiter at the age of 16 without a parent.


----------



## aesop081

Yes. You can talk to them.

No, you cannot do anything else without your parent's signature.


----------



## skrinj3916

Thanks.


----------



## Bart905

If you want to be an officer better start taking some academic classes. Now that im 19 my self i wish i can go back and focus on my education. I'm not a member of the cf as in now I applied recently but infantry is closed at the moment. If I was in your shoes I would focus on school maintain a good average apply for university then try to get into CF as an Infantry officer . My highschool offered military Co-op maybe thats something you would like to look into just to get a taste of the culture.


----------



## skrinj3916

I take all university level courses and maintain an 82 average from my 1st semester.  I was thinking about applying to UofToronto and when I'm 18 (first year) i'll apply within ROTP and hopefully get the rest of my university paid and a job in the forces.

But if i were to apply for ROTP while in University, would they make me wait the usual 2-3 years for them to call me?


----------



## GAP

There are numerous threads on ROTP....and you have plenty of time to read them all...


----------



## Smirnoff123

Bringing your parents to ask the recruiter questions with you, may help sway them into giving their consent. The recruiter will be able to explain the benefits of being in the CF better than you. Rather then just bringing them when it is time for them to sign.


----------



## cfinnwindsor

Hi everybody, I'm wondering about the specifics tied to joining the reserves at 16.

1)  If I were to join at my age, would I be going into cadets, or the same deal as everyone else in the reserves.

2) I live in Windsor, and I was wondering where, and how long, I would have to go for BMQ.

3) What differences are there in terms of the training, compared to non-reservists

4) How long, on average, does it take for an application to be accepted.  Say if I were to join now, could I possibly start my training by the time summer rolls around?

Thank you,

Colton


----------



## aesop081

cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 1)  If I were to join at my age,



AFAIK, you must be 17.


----------



## cfinnwindsor

Well I know you can join at 16 with parental consent, are there any restrictions with this though?


----------



## MikeL

cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 1)  If I were to join at my age, would I be going into cadets, or the same deal as everyone else in the reserves.



Think about it... if you are joining the Canadian Forces Reserves..... you would be in the Reserves.. not the Cadets... entirely different things.  Also,  the age for reserve enlistment is now 17 according to the last CANFORGEN I saw about this.



			
				cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 2) I live in Windsor, and I was wondering where, and how long, I would have to go for BMQ.



You would do BMQ during the weekends in your local area if you do it during the year,  or going away to X location for full time in the summer.  As for how long it is,  do some searching.  I won't spoon feed all answers.  Also,  talking to the Reserve unit you are interested in joining can get you this info too.



			
				cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 3) What differences are there in terms of the training, compared to non-reservists



Non Reservists?  as in  Regular Force?  Difference in training would be length of courses,  some POs, etc  



			
				cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 4) How long, on average, does it take for an application to be accepted.  Say if I were to join now, could I possibly start my training by the time summer rolls around?



Again.. do some searching.  Enlistment process can go quick for some,  but slow on others.  If you apply now, even if you were 17  you would not be doing basic this summer.


----------



## cfinnwindsor

17 even with parental consent?


----------



## aesop081

cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 17 even with parental consent?



17.


----------



## MikeL

cfinnwindsor said:
			
		

> 17 even with parental consent?



?  

Are you asking if you need parental consent to join at 17?  If so,  then yes parental consent is needed for enlistment unless you are 18 or older.


----------



## cfinnwindsor

Yes I know you need consent under 18, but i was under the impression that you could join at 16 with parental consent, not 17.  Looks like I'm waiting another year


----------



## aesop081

17.


----------



## Habs

It is not 17... at least where I live?

I am currently in the process and have the medical and interview left. I'm 16.

I believe it's:

16 with parental consent for the Reserves

17 with parental consent for the Reg Force


----------



## Smirnoff123

They processed my application at 16, but I was not sworn in until I turned 17 a few months afterwards.


----------



## The_Falcon

You can begin the application process at 16, but you can not be enrolled until you are 17.


----------



## cfinnwindsor

@ Habs- Thats what I thought too man, I'll just go take a trip to the recruiting centre
 @ Hatchet man and C.G.R- in that case I'll sign up now and hopefully I'll be all ready to go for my birthday


----------



## Dkeh

I guess this must have changed int he last few years, I did my Co-Op BMQ at 16, with parental consent, in 2007. I turned 17 right before I finished my DP1 Infantry. 
I am in roughly the same area as yourself (Kitchener). However, if the guys on here are saying 17, I would take their work over mine, as things may well have changed since I went through.


----------



## dangerboy

This is what the recruiting website says:



> To be eligible to apply to the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following three minimum requirements:
> Be a Canadian Citizen
> 
> Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except:
> Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older
> 
> Meet the minimum education requirements for your desired military occupation:
> Grade 10 or Secondaire IV in Quebec, and additional educational prerequisites as specified by the occupation



http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106


----------



## Sadukar09

Odd, I'm sure my BMQ course had a 16 year old.

Granted he DID turn 17 during the middle of the course.


----------



## Eaglelord17

You can join the reserves at 16. I know people who have joined the reserves at 16 within this year and I was toyed around with at the recruitment centers when they claimed to have changed it. They said they had changed it to 17, then one month later, they switched it back to 16. It was changed so you had to be in highschool to apply at 16 otherwise you would have to wait until 17 to apply for the reserves.


----------



## Habs

I remember talking to my recruiting officer about this when I first applied, he said you can apply, train and join all when you're 16, _as long as you maintain full time student status._

The Captain at my CFRC told me that I'd be going to BMQ this summer if I pass my medical, interview, and get a spot with my unit... I don't turn 17 until October.

Best bet, though, is to just go to your local unit/CFRC.


----------



## The_Falcon

This is the OFFICIAL word from the recruiting bible.  If you are on DWAN and are interested PM for the link



> 3.2.0	Age on Enrolment
> 
> Refs: A.  QR&O 6.01 - Qualifications  for Enrolment
> B.  CFAO 9-12 - Regular Officer Training Plan
> C.  DAOD 5002-4 - Supplementary Reserve
> D.  DAOD 5002-1, Enrolment
> E.   Military Personnel Command - The New CF Regular Force Terms of Service
> F.  CFAO 15-3 - Release By Age and Years of Service Officers - Regular Force
> G.  CMP Instr 09/06 - Military Personnel Command - Compulsory Retirement Ages For The Supplementary Reserve (Supp Res), Cadet Instructors Cadre (Cic) And The Canadian Rangers (Cdn Rangers)
> H.  CANFORGEN 038/11 - CMP - 171252Z FEB 11 - AMENDMENT TO MINIMUM ENROLMENT AGE DAOD 5002-1
> 
> 1.	Minimum Enrolment Ages:
> 
> a.	The minimum age to be eligible for enrolment varies. To be eligible for 			enrolment in the Regular Force, an applicant is required to have reached:
> 
> (1) 	Age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and 					training at a Royal Military College or civilian university or 				college, or
> 
> (2)	Age 17 in all other cases.
> 
> b.	In the Reserve Force, an applicant must be:
> 
> (1)	Age 18, if the applicant enrols in the COATS or Canadian 						Rangers.
> 
> (2)	Age 16, if the applicant is selected for education and 						training at a Royal Military College or otherwise maintains 						full-time student status until age 17.
> 
> (3)	Age 17 in any other case.
> 
> c.	The minimum age for enrolment in the Special Force is age 17.
> 
> d.	The consent of a custodial parent or legal guardian is required for the 			enrolment of an applicant who is under the age of 18 on the day of 				enrolment.


----------



## Journeyman

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> c.   The minimum age for enrolment in the Special Force is age 17.


Now, you _know_ you're going to get all the "oh, dude, totally.....I can join the Special Forces at 17..." posts.

                     op:


----------



## The_Falcon

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now, you _know_ you're going to get all the "oh, dude, totally.....I can join the Special Forces at 17..." posts.
> 
> op:



I am not responsible for people's lack of reading comprehension and/or google skills.


----------



## Dkeh

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> c.   The minimum age for enrolment in the Special Force is age 17.



Unless my brain has caught a terrible case of the dumb... If the minimum age is 16 for the CF, and SF requires 2 years of service....wait wat?


----------



## aesop081

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Unless my brain has caught a terrible case of the dumb... If the minimum age is 16 for the CF, and SF requires 2 years of service....wait wat?



The Special Force is not "special forces".

Read QR&O Volume 1, Chapter 2 , article 2.01 "Constitution Of The Canadian Forces" and article 2.04 "The Special Force".



> (2) The components of the Canadian Forces are: (a) the Regular Force; (b) the Reserve Force; and
> 
> (c) when established by the Governor in Council under section 16 of the National Defence Act, the Special Force. (See article 2.04 - The Special Force.)





> “16. (1) In an emergency, or if considered desirable in consequence of any action undertaken by Canada under the United Nations Charter, the North Atlantic Treaty or any other similar instrument for collective defence entered into by Canada, the Governor in Council may establish and authorize the maintenance of a component of the Canadian Forces, called the special force, consisting of:
> 
> (a) officers and non-commissioned members of the regular force who are placed in the special force under conditions prescribed in regulations;
> 
> (b) officers and non-commissioned members of the reserve force who, being on active service or having applied and been accepted for continuing, full-time military service, are placed in the special force under conditions prescribed in regulations; and
> 
> (c) officers and non-commissioned members not of the regular force or the reserve force who are enrolled in the special force for continuing, full- time military service.”


----------



## Journeyman

That didn't take long.


----------



## PMedMoe

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That didn't take long.



You jinxed it.   :nod:


----------



## Dkeh

Thanks for enlightening me. I guess I do have a case of the dumb!

Next time, I guess I should slow down and read properly!


----------



## Beckinator

Hello, I have been concerned lately about the joining age. I am turning 17 in a couple of weeks and I want to enlist as a reg force weapons tech. Do you think that I should wait longer to enlist or does it matter... And I would be going into grade 12 this year as well, so would the recruiting center prefer that I finish school then enlist or can I go and get everything done and they will let me finish school... One last thing, if theirs anyone that could email me so I could talk with someone that knows lots about weapons techs, this would be much appreciates.


----------



## PMedMoe

Finish school, then join.  Your application will be that much more competitive.


----------



## Beckinator

Ok, could I go to the recruiting center to ask questions and such. Oh and would weapons tech still be open at the end of the school year. So I take it then that weapons tech is hard to get?


----------



## George Wallace

Beckinator said:
			
		

> Ok, could I go to the recruiting center to ask questions and such.



Yes.  That is one of their main functions.



			
				Beckinator said:
			
		

> Oh and would weapons tech still be open at the end of the school year.



It may.  It may not.  The CFRC (Recruiting Center) would be able to answer that.



			
				Beckinator said:
			
		

> So I take it then that weapons tech is hard to get?



It may.  It may not.  The CFRC (Recruiting Center) would be able to answer that.


----------



## Beckinator

Ok then, looks like I'm taking a trip to a cfrc then in the coming weeks.


----------



## The_Falcon

The selection for weapons tech, was last week, there are no more positions available.  The trade is closed for the fiscal year, you will have to wait until feb/march to apply.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Beckinator said:
			
		

> Ok then, looks like I'm taking a trip to a cfrc then in the coming weeks.



Good luck dude.


----------



## Beckinator

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> The selection for weapons tech, was last week, there are no more positions available.  The trade is closed for the fiscal year, you will have to wait until feb/march to apply.



Guess that works in my favor if I should finish school before i go and enlist... Oh would working in a gun store help with getting selected?


----------



## PMedMoe

Beckinator said:
			
		

> Guess that works in my favor if I should finish school before i go and enlist... Oh would working in a gun store help with getting selected?



FINISH SCHOOL!!!!  Oh and it's enroll, not enlist.  We're not Americans.


----------



## Neolithium

Beckinator said:
			
		

> Guess that works in my favor if I should finish school before i go and enlist... Oh would working in a gun store help with getting selected?



Any job which gives you a reference that shows you're a person willing to work hard and learn, will be help you in getting selected.  A gun store specifically giving you the edge above any others, I can't speak to, that's out of my lane.


----------



## The_Falcon

Neolithium said:
			
		

> Any job which gives you a reference that shows you're a person willing to work hard and learn, will be help you in getting selected.  A gun store specifically giving you the edge above any others, I can't speak to, that's out of my lane.



Unless you learn stuff about being a gun smith while there, no it won't give any advantage.


----------



## Beckinator

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> FINISH SCHOOL!!!!  Oh and it's enroll, not enlist.  We're not Americans.


Oh, haha didn't know that sorry... Studied everything exept the name of what I was studying ;D


----------



## Beckinator

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Unless you learn stuff about being a gun smith while there, no it won't give any advantage.


Well they maintain and clean guns their, so if I can get the owner to teach me some more in-depth stuff it would be really beneficial... Thanks for all your guys help, still gona drop by the cfrc to talk with a recruiter and ask the rest of my questions


----------

